# Sock gate (again)



## Jacko_G (Jul 25, 2019)

https://www.golfmagic.com/golf-news/golfer-forced-change-colour-his-socks-causes-dress-code-row


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Itâ€™s nonsense. You may as well control shoe colour also.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Itâ€™s nonsense. You may as well control shoe colour also.
		
Click to expand...

You mean there is another colour other than white!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

To a degree I have little sympathy. If I was playing another course and wanted to wear shorts I'd be checking their dress code online and making sure I stuck to it. Yes, the rule is daft and archaic but no-one would have turned up at Sunningdale or The Addington and broken the rules as they wanted to play the course. If you want to play, check the rules. It isn't hard


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



https://www.golfmagic.com/golf-news/golfer-forced-change-colour-his-socks-causes-dress-code-row

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s been posted a few times 

Itâ€™s the same simple answer as before 

Check the dress code before going to save embarrassment, if you donâ€™t agree to said dress code then play somewhere else. Itâ€™s their club and itâ€™s up to them what dress code they want. Itâ€™s the same with going to restaurants that require a certain dress standard - either abide by the standard or go elsewhere. People donâ€™t stop taking up golf because they arenâ€™t allowed to wear black socks


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To a degree I have little sympathy. If I was playing another course and wanted to wear shorts I'd be checking their dress code online and making sure I stuck to it. Yes, the rule is daft and archaic but no-one would have turned up at Sunningdale or The Addington and broken the rules as they wanted to play the course. If you want to play, check the rules. It isn't hard
		
Click to expand...

I agree pretty much. The rule is silly and definitely doesn't help argue against the "golf is pompous" image. But given the website (I've just had a look!) says so, the article mentions a sign outside the pro shop and the fact he says he's been playing 25 years and hadn't heard of the rule, you have to side with the club really! 

If you want to play the course, abide by their rules. Simple really!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2019)

Nobody has still been able to adequately explain why there is a necessity for white socks and, apart from the fashion faux Pas, what is so obnoxious about black ones.
If you wanted a rule for non-golfers to look at and go " You what??" this is it.
So...can someone explain why clubs have this rule?


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Nobody has still been able to adequately explain why there is a necessity for white socks and, apart from the fashion faux Pas, what is so obnoxious about black ones.
If you wanted a rule for non-golfers to look at and go " You what??" this is it.
So...can someone explain why clubs have this rule?
		
Click to expand...


Because someone decided in 1850 it was a good idea?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Because someone decided in 1850 it was a good idea?
		
Click to expand...

That's as good as anyone's come up with so far...


----------



## Wolf (Jul 25, 2019)

Just seen this made me chuckle as that's my dad's club and where I grew up. They've always had that rule, it is on the website and it does state it outside the pro shop so whether it's a good or bad rule is irrelevant he had plenty of chances to know it beforehand plus that picture is the 1st tee so at least he was given the chance before teeing off to sort it and not asked to leave the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			I agree pretty much. The rule is silly and definitely doesn't help argue against the "golf is pompous" image. But given the website (I've just had a look!) says so, the article mentions a sign outside the pro shop and the fact he says he's been playing 25 years and hadn't heard of the rule, you have to side with the club really!

If you want to play the course, abide by their rules. Simple really!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Hardly the most expensive item of clothing and simply abide by the rules for a stress free visit to any club


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			That's as good as anyone's come up with so far...

Click to expand...

Full disclosure we have the same rule at our club. Itâ€™s makes it no less nonsense. 

Related - I had a hard time not laughing and pointing at the long hooped socks round Brancaster worn by some members when I played there.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Nobody has still been able to adequately explain why there is a necessity for white socks and, apart from the fashion faux Pas, what is so obnoxious about black ones.
If you wanted a rule for non-golfers to look at and go " You what??" this is it.
So...can someone explain why clubs have this rule?
		
Click to expand...

There really is no sensible explanation.
Just look at some of clothing worn by the pros,yet we need to wear white socks at certain courses.

When people say â€œthems the rulesâ€ it basically means they have no idea why such a silly rule is in place ðŸ˜†


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 25, 2019)

What a joke, sadly the same old apologists will be out saying its the club rule blah blah, you dont have to play there blah blah.

Clubs going bust, playing numbers in decline, but at least the socks are good


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			What a joke, sadly the same old apologists will be out saying its the club rule blah blah, you dont have to play there blah blah.

Clubs going bust, playing numbers in decline, but at least the socks are good 

Click to expand...

No club will go bust because of a sock rule or indeed any dress code and number declining ? Again not because of dress codes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No club will go bust because of a sock rule or indeed any dress code and number declining ? Again not because of dress codes
		
Click to expand...

How do you know that stuffy rules like this donâ€™t put people off taking up the game?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			How do you know that stuffy rules like this donâ€™t put people off taking up the game?
		
Click to expand...

Really? I think if you are taking up the game then chances are you'll go down the pay and play/municipal route as a lot of us did. A lot of these (not all of course) seem to be more relaxed. I can think of a host of reasons why the game may struggle to attract new participants but white socks isn't one of them


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really? I think if you are taking up the game then chances are you'll go down the pay and play/municipal route as a lot of us did. A lot of these (not all of course) seem to be more relaxed. I can think of a host of reasons why the game may struggle to attract new participants but white socks isn't one of them
		
Click to expand...

no. but stories like this live in the memory and non golfers think this stuff is common.
The game has an image problem, or maybe it doesnnt depending on your dress code, sock and blazer point of view.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			no. but stories like this live in the memory and non golfers think this stuff is common.
The game has an image problem, or maybe it doesnnt depending on your dress code, sock and blazer point of view.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really? I think if you are taking up the game then chances are you'll go down the pay and play/municipal route as a lot of us did. A lot of these (not all of course) seem to be more relaxed. I can think of a host of reasons why the game may struggle to attract new participants but white socks isn't one of them
		
Click to expand...

Think you missed the point their Homer


----------



## KenL (Jul 25, 2019)

The "to save embarrassment" quotes are hilarious.  It is these clubs and their silly little power play rules that are an embarrassment to the game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			no. but stories like this live in the memory and non golfers think this stuff is common.
The game has an image problem, or maybe it doesnnt depending on your dress code, sock and blazer point of view.
		
Click to expand...

Non-golfers may think of it as stuffy but the point was about putting people taking up the game. I think if you are interested in playing and taking the game up then you'll go and do it and worry about dress codes if and when you are ready to hit the course. It's like a lot of things in life, if you want to do something you will and if not you'll always find an excuse to not do it


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 25, 2019)

ã€Šsnipã€‹One golf fan is supporting the change of socks, however, when commenting: "Most clubs have this rule. Whether we like it or agree, itâ€™s the golfers responsibility to check before leaving the house."ã€Šsnipã€‹

I wonder who that was... ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Non-golfers may think of it as stuffy
		
Click to expand...


As do most actual golfers I think.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			As do most actual golfers I think.
		
Click to expand...

If any golfers would like to give us a reason why it isnâ€™t a silly rule,rather than saying â€œif you donâ€™t like it you can play elsewhereâ€ thatâ€™d be great. 

Itâ€™s not like anyone on here is actually demanding that the rule is changed,weâ€™re just discussing how silly it is. 

Personally I think white socks is a big no no full stop.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			If any golfers would like to give us a reason why it isnâ€™t a silly rule,rather than saying â€œif you donâ€™t like it you can play elsewhereâ€ thatâ€™d be great.

Itâ€™s not like anyone on here is actually demanding that the rule is changed,weâ€™re just discussing how silly it is.

Personally I think white socks is a big no no full stop.
		
Click to expand...

My wife, who runs half marathons, has taken to wearing those socks that have individual toe pockets like gloves.  That really is the only socks too far line I have, whatever colour they are ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Because someone decided in 1850 it was a good idea?
		
Click to expand...

And maybe confirmed it every year or so since!

I've even got a pair of long white socks that I take to 'posh' clubs like the next Open venue, just in case! In the case of RSG, I know they have reqd long white socks in the past. So, as mentioned above...It's their Club/Rules, so, as a visitor, I'll obey - even if I think it's stuffy/daft!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			My wife, who runs half marathons, has taken to wearing those socks that have individual toe pockets like gloves.  That really is the only socks too far line I have, whatever colour they are ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Wow they sound HOTTTTTTTTT! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			And maybe confirmed it every year or so since!

I've even got a pair of long white socks that I take to 'posh' clubs like the next Open venue, just in case! In the case of RSG, I know they have reqd long white socks in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but youâ€™re a G so can obviously pull it off ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			And maybe confirmed it every year or so since!

I've even got a pair of long white socks that I take to 'posh' clubs like the next Open venue, just in case! In the case of RSG, I know they have reqd long white socks in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, see my Brancaster comment. And like most Iâ€™d take the time to read what is required and comply if I want to play. 

But whatâ€™s the point on the first place of the white sock rule?


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow they sound HOTTTTTTTTT! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

In a way I cannot fully quantify they make me very very uncomfortable. She pops them on the sofa and I look at them and think they are monkeys feet.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			In a way I cannot fully quantify they make me very very uncomfortable. She pops them on the sofa and I look at them and think they are monkeys feet.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ brilliant


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			As do most actual golfers I think.
		
Click to expand...

Do they ? Many golfers I have played with donâ€™t seem to mind and they certainly donâ€™t see it as a problem when going to visit a course - we have just finished a meet at one of the most exclusive clubs in the country and it attracted over 100 golfers - the club has a strict dress code but it didnâ€™t put people off ?


KenL said:



			The "to save embarrassment" quotes are hilarious.  It is these clubs and their silly little power play rules that are an embarrassment to the game.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it power play rules ? Do you not think they just want to have a standard of dress ? Same with certain restaurants or night clubs or pick anywhere that you have a dress code.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do they ? Many golfers I have played with donâ€™t seem to mind and they certainly donâ€™t see it as a problem when going to visit a course - we have just finished a meet at one of the most exclusive clubs in the country and it attracted over 100 golfers - the club has a strict dress code but it didnâ€™t put people off ?


Why is it power play rules ? Do you not think they just want to have a standard of dress ? Same with certain restaurants or night clubs or pick anywhere that you have a dress code.
		
Click to expand...

Again Phillip,why is the rule in place? 
You can wear any colour T-shirt,any colour shorts,but the socks must be white ðŸ¤”

Why?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			How do you know that stuffy rules like this donâ€™t put people off taking up the game?
		
Click to expand...

All the young kids at my club seem to love wearing the same gear as the pros on TV. No evidence that dress codes are putting them off, seems to be a made up excuse that anti dress code fans love to trot out.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2019)

Why do footballers wear kits?
Why do Scotsmen wear kilts?
Why do soldiers wear uniforms?
Why do rockers wear leather?
Why do punks wear safety pins?
Why do African Maasai people wear red?

Why do people keep asking this question when the answer is obvious: because we're human. It's human nature to live together in packs and we like to identify and advertise ourselves as belonging within that pack to other humans.

The counter argument of "the young don't like dress codes" is a nonsense - ask any kid if they wear the uniform of their football-club/people/service/music/etc and you'll just come across as stupid because of course they do.

Dress codes are part of life. Deal with it or go and find a different tribe to belong to.

In my opinion.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			All the young kids at my club seem to love wearing the same gear as the pros on TV. No evidence that dress codes are putting them off, seems to be a made up excuse that anti dress code fans love to trot out.
		
Click to expand...

So does your club allows T shirts and hoods then?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			All the young kids at my club seem to love wearing the same gear as the pros on TV. No evidence that dress codes are putting them off, seems to be a made up excuse that anti dress code fans love to trot out.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t remember the last time I saw Pros playing in shorts tbh.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Why do footballers wear kits?
Why do Scotsmen wear kilts?
Why do soldiers wear uniforms?
Why do rockers wear leather?
Why do punks wear safety pins?
Why do African Maasai people wear red?

Why do people keep asking this question when the answer is obvious: because we're human. It's human nature to live together in packs and we like to identify and advertise ourselves as belonging within that pack to other humans.

The counter argument of "the young don't like dress codes" is a nonsense - ask any kid if they wear the uniform of their football-club/people/service/music/etc and you'll just come across as stupid because of course they do.

Dress codes are part of life. Deal with it or go and find a different tribe to belong to.

In my opinion. 

Click to expand...

That would be all good if the course required a certain uniform. 
Like white polo,blue shorts,white socks. 

But just white socks ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			So does your club allows T shirts and hoods then?
		
Click to expand...

Have you got anything sensible to contribute to this discussion?


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Why do footballers wear kits?
Why do Scotsmen wear kilts?
Why do soldiers wear uniforms?
Why do rockers wear leather?
Why do punks wear safety pins?
Why do African Maasai people wear red?

Why do people keep asking this question when the answer is obvious: because we're human. It's human nature to live together in packs and we like to identify and advertise ourselves as belonging within that pack to other humans.

The counter argument of "the young don't like dress codes" is a nonsense - ask any kid if they wear the uniform of their football-club/people/service/music/etc and you'll just come across as stupid because of course they do.

Dress codes are part of life. Deal with it or go and find a different tribe to belong to.

In my opinion. 

Click to expand...

Also imagine 11 footballers wearing different kits. 
Rockers donâ€™t have to wear leather.
And Iâ€™ve never heard of a Scotsman being turned away from somewhere because heâ€™s not wearing a skirt ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Have you got anything sensible to contribute to this discussion?
		
Click to expand...

Have you?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
		
Click to expand...

Get to bed if youâ€™re tired pal ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Have you got anything sensible to contribute to this discussion?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a genuine question?

Pros wear T shirts , Finau rocked a hood at the open. We canâ€™t wear them at our club.

If you canâ€™t answer a genuine question without spitting your dummy out itâ€™s probably best not to goad folks on threads?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Itâ€™s a genuine question?

Pros wear T shirts , Finau rocked a hood at the open. We canâ€™t wear them at our club.

If you canâ€™t answer a genuine question without spitting your dummy out itâ€™s probably best not to goad folks on threads?
		
Click to expand...

Pros don't wear t shirts, the


Hitdaball said:



			Itâ€™s a genuine question?

Pros wear T shirts , Finau rocked a hood at the open. We canâ€™t wear them at our club.

If you canâ€™t answer a genuine question without spitting your dummy out itâ€™s probably best not to goad folks on threads?
		
Click to expand...

T shirts and hoodie, show me 1 Pro that wears them?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Pros don't wear t shirts, the

T shirts and hoodie, show me 1 Pro that wears them?
		
Click to expand...

What do you class as a T-shirt?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Itâ€™s a genuine question?

Pros wear T shirts , Finau rocked a hood at the open. We canâ€™t wear them at our club.

If you canâ€™t answer a genuine question without spitting your dummy out itâ€™s probably best not to goad folks on threads?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think I have ever seen a pro wear a t shirt when playing and Finau had a hood on his waterproofs - they have been around for ages , I had a set years ago


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t think I have ever seen a pro wear a t shirt when playing and Finau had a hood on his waterproofs - they have been around for ages , I had a set years ago
		
Click to expand...

How many pros wear shorts & white socks. 

What you classing as a T-shirt?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			What do you class as a T-shirt?
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same as you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Probably the same as you.
		
Click to expand...

Go on then? 
Humour meðŸ˜‰


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Come on folks- those â€œ Turtlenecksâ€ Tiger wears as an example - they are just a T Shirt  unless to argue otherwise would win an argument. 

Anyway back on socks, I think we were looking for why that rule ever came to pass?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Come on folks- those â€œ Turtlenecksâ€ Tiger wears as an example - they are just a T Shirt  unless to argue otherwise would win an argument.

Anyway back on socks, I think we were looking for why that rule ever came to pass?
		
Click to expand...

They arenâ€™t t shirts though are they - they are a turtle neck shirt manufactured for gold

As for â€œwhyâ€ - who knows , it will be all dependant on each individual club that has the rule - did you ask Sunningdale why there dress code is what it is ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2019)

As i arrived for a few holes today,  a young guy 30 ish was being pulled up by a council member in the car park. Because the collarless
 [ green lol ] tee shirt he was wearing didn't conform to the dress code.
The guy had booked online and didn't really read the dress code, i butted in and offered him a spare shirt i keep in my locker, he was delighted , even though it was 5 sizes too big .
I showed him around the clubhouse and played a few holes with him, he's now thinking of joining.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Come on folks- those â€œ Turtlenecksâ€ Tiger wears as an example - they are just a T Shirt  unless to argue otherwise would win an argument.

Anyway back on socks, I think we were looking for why that rule ever came to pass?
		
Click to expand...

Those turtle necks are nothing new, Tony Jacklin was wearing them in the 60's and they probably go further back than that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

https://images.app.goo.gl/aGV6tR1wzhscXnMo9

Yeah letâ€™s stick to traditions like the Pros.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They arenâ€™t t shirts though are they - they are a turtle neck shirt manufactured for gold

As for â€œwhyâ€ - who knows , it will be all dependant on each individual club that has the rule - did you ask Sunningdale why there dress code is what it is ?
		
Click to expand...

They certainly are manufactured for Gold - take a T shirt , get woods to wear it , call it a turtleneck (that would be a turtle with a Chronically short neck) and charge double for it ðŸ˜‚

My own club doesnâ€™t know why they have the rule, I asked ðŸ˜€.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			But just white socks ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

There doesn't have to be any sense in it. It's just the way it is.

A man in a suit and a bowler hat can put a safety pin through their nose and they're instantly a punk. It's symbolic tribalism.

Why white socks on? It's just the way it is, because somewhere lost in history the tribe's alpha decided it's the way it was going to be and if you didn't like it you're kicked out.

Tribalism is natural. We're natural beings. If you don't like it, find another tribe. There's no other reason. No reason to even find a reason. It's just the way it was, is and always will be.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They arenâ€™t t shirts though are they - they are a turtle neck shirt manufactured for gold

As for â€œwhyâ€ - who knows , it will be all dependant on each individual club that has the rule - did you ask Sunningdale why there dress code is what it is ?
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re just discussing it on a golf forum Phil,doesnâ€™t mean we have to ask every club we play at why ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			There doesn't have to be any sense in it. It's just the way it is.

A man in a suit and a bowler hat can put a safety pin through their nose and they're instantly a punk. It's symbolic tribalism.

Why white socks on? It's just the way it is, because somewhere lost in history the tribe's alpha decided it's the way it was going to be and if you didn't like it you're kicked out.

Tribalism is natural. We're natural beings. If you don't like it, find another tribe. There's no other reason. No reason to even find a reason. It's just the way it was, is and always will be.
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			They certainly are manufactured for Gold - take a T shirt , get woods to wear it , call it a turtleneck (that would be a turtle with a Chronically short neck) and charge double for it ðŸ˜‚

My own club doesnâ€™t know why they have the rule, I asked ðŸ˜€.
		
Click to expand...

Woods didnâ€™t wear a t shirt 

Years ago he wore turtle neck tops but many did before him , over the last couple of years some pros have been wearing collarless polo shirts ( the difference is the style and the buttons ) but neither are t shirts 

Again I didnâ€™t hear you complaining about the dress code at Sunningdale which has a white sock rule


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Those turtle necks are nothing new, Tony Jacklin was wearing them in the 60's and they probably go further back than that.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine me and you i do . the Turtles lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods didnâ€™t wear a t shirt

Years ago he wore turtle neck tops but many did before him , over the last couple of years some pros have been wearing collarless polo shirts ( the difference is the style and the buttons ) but neither are t shirts

Again I didnâ€™t hear you complaining about the dress code at Sunningdale which has a white sock rule
		
Click to expand...

Jeez chill out Phil. 
No one is saying theyâ€™re going to start complaining to clubs as to why they must wear white socks. 

Weâ€™re simply discussing it on a golf forum ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

I often wonder what attracted some of the people on this forum to golf in the first place when all they want to do is change it.


----------



## Dando (Jul 25, 2019)

I hope he didnâ€™t change his shoes in the car park as well


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



https://images.app.goo.gl/aGV6tR1wzhscXnMo9

Yeah letâ€™s stick to traditions like the Pros.
		
Click to expand...

Hello? McFly?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walte...ld_102-07807,_Berlin,_Golfmeisterschaften.jpg


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

Similar happened to my mate recently. He's started playing with a society, a course he went to recently he had paid his green fee, waiting to tee off and the starter says he can't play because he's got black socks on. Literally made him go all the way back to the pro shop and buy a three pack of Under Armor socks for a no doubt extortionate fee, nearly missing his tee time altogether in the process.

It's an absolute farce that this is still happening in 2019, honestly. As others have said there is simply no logical reason to ban non-white socks other than an excuse to be pompous and talk down to fully grown adults as if they're children. 

Agree that this potentially puts people off the game as well. That post is obviously doing the rounds on Twitter, and a non-golf mate may see that and incredulously ask me if it really happens. And I want to say "no, never" but I'd have to embarrassingly admit that in fact some places do dictate what colour socks you can wear, for no other reason than to talk down to someone. Pathetic.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods didnâ€™t wear a t shirt

Years ago he wore turtle neck tops but many did before him , over the last couple of years some pros have been wearing collarless polo shirts ( the difference is the style and the buttons ) but neither are t shirts
		
Click to expand...

Call it a turtle neck if you want, Woods won the Masters this year wearing a red t shirt. 

Emperors new clothes?


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods didnâ€™t wear a t shirt

Years ago he wore turtle neck tops but many did before him , over the last couple of years some pros have been wearing collarless polo shirts ( the difference is the style and the buttons ) but neither are t shirts

Again I didnâ€™t hear you complaining about the dress code at Sunningdale which has a white sock rule
		
Click to expand...

As I said earlier - I read the rules and stick to them. Same at my club. The discussion was where does the nonsense come from in the first place but Iâ€™m beginning to form an opinion on that ðŸ˜œ

In any case with my varicose veins I rarely rock shorts anyway so as not to repulse the nativesðŸ˜†

Itâ€™s pointless to get into an argument of
Semantics of what a T Shirt is - I have a feeling we would never agree.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I often wonder what attracted some of the people on this forum to golf in the first place when all they want to do is change it.
		
Click to expand...

At the risk of legitimising your ridiculous question - I got into golf to play a social sport with my pals and other like minded blokes, not so I can be told what colour socks I have to wear. Dear oh dear.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I often wonder what attracted some of the people on this forum to golf in the first place when all they want to do is change it.
		
Click to expand...

Or simply discuss silly rules ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I often wonder what attracted some of the people on this forum to golf in the first place when all they want to do is change it.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, Golf is constantly changing and has been for decades?
Rules, equipment, clothing have all changed down the years.
A lot of clubs now allow smart jeans and, God forbid, trainers in the clubhouse when in the not too distant past it was jackets and ties and brightly polished shoes.
Times and rules change, bit it appears this one is in for the long haul.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			At the risk of legitimising your ridiculous question - I got into golf to play a social sport with my pals and other like minded blokes, not so I can be told what colour shirt to wear for a club match.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			All the young kids at my club seem to love wearing the same gear as the pros on TV. No evidence that dress codes are putting them off, seems to be a made up excuse that anti dress code fans love to trot out.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the extreme and ultimately pointless post. The question  is specifically about white socks and why some courses won't accept anything else


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, Golf is constantly changing and has been for decades?
Rules, equipment, clothing have all changed down the years.
A lot of clubs now allow smart jeans and, God forbid, trainers in the clubhouse when in the not too distant past it was jackets and ties and brightly polished shoes.
Times and rules change, bit it appears this one is in for the long haul.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but it's not just dress code that some of these people want to change Ian


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, Golf is constantly changing and has been for decades?
Rules, equipment, clothing have all changed down the years.
A lot of clubs now allow smart jeans and, God forbid, trainers in the clubhouse when in the not too distant past it was jackets and ties and brightly polished shoes.
Times and rules change, bit it appears this one is in for the long haul.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine Ricky fowler rocking up 20 years ago at Sunningdale


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Ah the extreme and ultimately pointless post. The question  is specifically about white socks and why some courses won't accept anything else
		
Click to expand...

I didn't raise the point paddy, someone else did.

Anyway, this has been debated to death on here and I'm bored with it now. It is what it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

sunshine said:



			Call it a turtle neck if you want, Woods won the Masters this year wearing a red t shirt.

Emperors new clothes?
		
Click to expand...

Just help you out understand the difference

Here is a t shirt




See the low level on the neck

And here the turtle neck worn by woods




See where the collar is

So there you go - Woods wore a turtle neck golf top , not a t shirt ðŸ‘ happy to help


Orikoru said:



			Similar happened to my mate recently. He's started playing with a society, a course he went to recently he had paid his green fee, waiting to tee off and the starter says he can't play because he's got black socks on. Literally made him go all the way back to the pro shop and buy a three pack of Under Armor socks for a no doubt extortionate fee, nearly missing his tee time altogether in the process.

It's an absolute farce that this is still happening in 2019, honestly. As others have said there is simply no logical reason to ban non-white socks other than an excuse to be pompous and talk down to fully grown adults as if they're children.

Agree that this potentially puts people off the game as well. That post is obviously doing the rounds on Twitter, and a non-golf mate may see that and incredulously ask me if it really happens. And I want to say "no, never" but I'd have to embarrassingly admit that in fact some places do dictate what colour socks you can wear, for no other reason than to talk down to someone. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Why didnâ€™t your mate ask the club or find out the dress code like most seasonable do before they visit ? Everyone knows clubs have varying levels of dress code - common sense is to find out what it is

Moral of the story - always check whatâ€™s required before attending , that saves being asked to change.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Yes but it's not just dress code that some of these people want to change Ian 

Click to expand...

In with the straw man


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Yes but it's not just dress code that some of these people want to change Ian 

Click to expand...

But thatâ€™s what weâ€™re discussing on this thread.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just help you out understand the difference

Here is a t shirt

View attachment 27834


See the low level on the neck

And here the turtle neck worn by woods

View attachment 27835


See where the collar is

So there you go - Woods wore a turtle neck golf top , not a t shirt ðŸ‘ happy to help


Why didnâ€™t your mate ask the club or find out the dress code like most seasonable do before they visit ? Everyone knows clubs have varying levels of dress code - common sense is to find out what it is
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Phil ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Fixed that for you 

Click to expand...

Classic defence tactic when you realise you were talking absolute drivel.  Alright, as you were.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Yes but it's not just dress code that some of these people want to change Ian 

Click to expand...

It would be a start though.
At the end of the day I'm not wailing and knashing my teeth over what colour socks can or can't be worn.
I just don't the logic behind it and if I can't see the logic behind something I need it to be explained and if it can't be explained I find it randomly irritating...maybe I could start a thread.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Thanks for that Phil ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

As different as night and day ðŸ˜€


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It would be a start though.
At the end of the day I'm not wailing and knashing my teeth over what colour socks can or can't be worn.
I just don't the logic behind it and if I can't see the logic behind something I need it to be explained and if it can't be explained I find it randomly irritating...maybe I could start a thread.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Looks like youâ€™re going to be irritated,because no one seems to be able to explain it. 
Other than â€œthemâ€™s the rulesâ€


----------



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Pros don't wear t shirts, the

T shirts and hoodie, show me 1 Pro that wears them?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen fleetwood and Jason day wearing a hoodie on the course
https://www.golfposer.com/nike-golf-jumper-tech-sphere-hoodie-black-aw16


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I didn't raise the point paddy, someone else did.

Anyway, this has been debated to death on here and I'm bored with it now. It is what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Alas I'm not paddy, he's off making an absolute ton of cash from brexit. If you want to get in touch with him, PM me your email and I can forward it to him, I do know he is very busy so may not have time to play any golf.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just help you out understand the difference

Here is a t shirt

View attachment 27834


See the low level on the neck

And here the turtle neck worn by woods

View attachment 27835


See where the collar is

So there you go - Woods wore a turtle neck golf top , not a t shirt ðŸ‘ happy to help


Why didnâ€™t your mate ask the club or find out the dress code like most seasonable do before they visit ? Everyone knows clubs have varying levels of dress code - common sense is to find out what it is

Moral of the story - always check whatâ€™s required before attending , that saves being asked to change.
		
Click to expand...

He's only recently joined the society. Like me, he's only played 20-30 pound courses before, and he was expecting just to turn and play golf - not unreasonably in my view. Unlike me he doesn't frequent a forum such as this one, I honestly believe he would have had no idea that such a preposterous rule about socks would ever exist. Like most golfers he wears collars, tailored shorts and golf shoes which should be enough really.

You still haven't come up with sensible reason why people should be made to wear white socks I see.

And you can be as pedantic as you like, adding 3 more millimetres to the height of the neck doesn't make a t-shirt no longer a t-shirt.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Yes but it's not just dress code that some of these people want to change Ian 

Click to expand...

Have you ever stopped and read your own posts?. "These people" ..


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

sunshine said:



			I've seen fleetwood and Jason day wearing a hoodie on the course
https://www.golfposer.com/nike-golf-jumper-tech-sphere-hoodie-black-aw16

Click to expand...

Ah! But thatâ€™s not a hoodie - itâ€™s a clamshell top polo, or something.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			He's only recently joined the society. Like me, he's only played 20-30 pound courses before, and he was expecting just to turn and play golf - not unreasonably in my view. Unlike me he doesn't frequent a forum such as this one, I honestly believe he would have had no idea that such a preposterous rule about socks would ever exist. Like most golfers he wears collars, tailored shorts and golf shoes which should be enough really.

*You still haven't come up with sensible reason why people should be made to wear white socks I see.*

And you can be as pedantic as you like, adding 3 more millimetres to the height of the neck doesn't make a t-shirt no longer a t-shirt. 

Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s the rules of the club and itâ€™s rules they have determined and what they want to see - thatâ€™s why 

Why they have that rule in the first place is up to them , they may see it as looking smarter and believe it looks better who knows but ultimately itâ€™s their rules and anyone who wants to play at their course must abide by them or play somewhere else. If it causes that much of an issue then not doubt they would look at any rule which is causing issues with visitors but as I reckon 99% of people who visit clubs check first it doesnâ€™t cause any issue in the grand scheme of the sport. 

Itâ€™s the same with why some nightclubs donâ€™t allow you in with trainers , or some restaurants say no jeans etc etc dress codes for many walks of life 

If someoneâ€™s doesnâ€™t want abide by any rule a golf club has there is always one that doesnâ€™t have that rule. 

Not one person who went to Sunningdale had a single issue with their sock rule which was white socks only , it was fine for me because I think wearing anything other looks completely daft


----------



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Ah! But thatâ€™s not a hoodie - itâ€™s a clamshell top polo, or something.
		
Click to expand...

Also it can't be a hoodie because Tony Jacklin in wore something similar in the 60's


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because itâ€™s the rules of the club and itâ€™s rules they have determined and what they want to see - thatâ€™s why

Why they have that rule in the first place is up to them , they may see it as looking smarter and believe it looks better who knows but ultimately itâ€™s their rules and anyone who wants to play at their course must abide by them or play somewhere else. If it causes that much of an issue then not doubt they would look at any rule which is causing issues with visitors but as I reckon 99% of people who visit clubs check first it doesnâ€™t cause any issue in the grand scheme of the sport.

Itâ€™s the same with why some nightclubs donâ€™t allow you in with trainers , or some restaurants say no jeans etc etc dress codes for many walks of life

If someoneâ€™s doesnâ€™t want abide by any rule a golf club has there is always one that doesnâ€™t have that rule.

Not one person who went to Sunningdale had a single issue with their sock rule which was white socks only , it was fine for me because I think wearing anything other looks completely daft
		
Click to expand...

Phil youâ€™re not giving an actual answer,just saying the same thing ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸.

If I night club doesnâ€™t allow trainers,then it doesnâ€™t allow trainers regardless of colour. 

You keep banging on about Sunningdale,but people arenâ€™t saying they wouldnâ€™t play a course if they had to wear white socks,weâ€™re simply discussing why this silly rule is in place. 
Personally Iâ€™d rather wear trainer socks as I think white socks look ridiculous ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			He's only recently joined the society. Like me, he's only played 20-30 pound courses before, and he was expecting just to turn and play golf - not unreasonably in my view. Unlike me he doesn't frequent a forum such as this one, I honestly believe he would have had no idea that such a preposterous rule about socks would ever exist. Like most golfers he wears collars, tailored shorts and golf shoes which should be enough really.
		
Click to expand...

In that case it would be a failing of your society (not the golf club you visit) as your society should communicate the conditions of play. You can all then have a jolly good laugh about the silly rules and register your protest by playing somewhere else instead.

It's not complicated.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because itâ€™s the rules of the club and itâ€™s rules they have determined and what they want to see - thatâ€™s why

Why they have that rule in the first place is up to them , they may see it as looking smarter and believe it looks better who knows but ultimately itâ€™s their rules and anyone who wants to play at their course must abide by them or play somewhere else. If it causes that much of an issue then not doubt they would look at any rule which is causing issues with visitors but as I reckon 99% of people who visit clubs check first it doesnâ€™t cause any issue in the grand scheme of the sport.

Itâ€™s the same with why some nightclubs donâ€™t allow you in with trainers , or some restaurants say no jeans etc etc dress codes for many walks of life

If someoneâ€™s doesnâ€™t want abide by any rule a golf club has there is always one that doesnâ€™t have that rule.

Not one person who went to Sunningdale had a single issue with their sock rule which was white socks only , it was fine for me because I think wearing anything other looks completely daft
		
Click to expand...

*Sigh* there it is again! No sensible reasons, just because a rule is a rule for the sake of rules. If a golf club said everyone must wear Christmas hats or one trouser leg longer than other you wouldn't question as to why? Just blindly accept? I think some people just love to be subservient and told what to do. 

If someone was wearing black polo shirt, black shorts, and black shoes you think it would be "completely daft" to wear black socks to match? They should wear bright white ones instead?? That is just nonsense.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Phil youâ€™re not giving an actual answer,just saying the same thing ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸.

If I night club doesnâ€™t allow trainers,then it doesnâ€™t allow trainers regardless of colour.

You keep banging on about Sunningdale,but people arenâ€™t saying they wouldnâ€™t play a course if they had to wear white socks,weâ€™re simply discussing why this silly rule is in place.
Personally Iâ€™d rather wear trainer socks as I think white socks look ridiculous ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I actually wouldn't play a course that told people what colour socks to wear, I think it's that pathetic that I wouldn't give them the time of day. As the white sock fans keep saying, plenty of places that don't treat you like children, and I'd rather give my money to them.


----------



## sam85 (Jul 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Phil youâ€™re not giving an actual answer,just saying the same thing ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸.

If I night club doesnâ€™t allow trainers,then it doesnâ€™t allow trainers regardless of colour.

You keep banging on about Sunningdale,but people arenâ€™t saying they wouldnâ€™t play a course if they had to wear white socks,weâ€™re simply discussing why this silly rule is in place.
Personally Iâ€™d rather wear trainer socks as I think white socks look ridiculous ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Ah but what colour trainer socks ðŸ¤”


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			In that case it would be a failing of your society (not the golf club you visit) as your society should communicate the conditions of play. You can all then have a jolly good laugh about the silly rules and register your protest by playing somewhere else instead.

It's not complicated. 

Click to expand...

Yes they probably should have told him. That doesn't mean it's not a farcical policy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Ah but what colour trainer socks ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

White,obviously ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			*Sigh* there it is again! No sensible reasons, just because a rule is a rule for the sake of rules. If a golf club said everyone must wear Christmas hats or one trouser leg longer than other you wouldn't question as to why? Just blindly accept? I think some people just love to be subservient and told what to do. 

Click to expand...

I just wouldnâ€™t play at the club 

I gave you a reason why some clubs maybe have a white sock only rule - because they think it looks smart but demanding an answer to a question that people canâ€™t answer wonâ€™t change anything - the only way you will get your answer is by asking the relevant clubs that have the sock rule in question , we canâ€™t answer for them when we donâ€™t know their reason. 




			If someone was wearing black polo shirt, black shorts, and black shoes you think it would be "completely daft" to wear black socks to match? They should wear bright white ones instead?? That is just nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t wear black so wouldnâ€™t bother me but be single bit and yes I think coloured socks with golf shoes looks daft regardless of whatever colour shorts etc they wear.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Have you ever stopped and read your own posts?. "These people" ..
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh hello, the grammar police are in the building.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			*Sigh* there it is again! No sensible reasons, just because a rule is a rule for the sake of rules. If a golf club said everyone must wear Christmas hats or one trouser leg longer than other you wouldn't question as to why? Just blindly accept? I think some people just love to be subservient and told what to do. 

Click to expand...

But but but! That's exactly what it is! There doesn't have to be a sensible reason for everything you know?

By the way, where's this Christmas hat club you speak of? They sound like the kind of place I'd like to play golf.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Ooooh hello, the grammar police are in the building.
		
Click to expand...

oh dear.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I just wouldnâ€™t play at the club

I gave you a reason why some clubs maybe have a white sock only rule - because they think it looks smart but demanding an answer to a question that people canâ€™t answer wonâ€™t change anything - the only way you will get your answer is by asking the relevant clubs that have the sock rule in question , we canâ€™t answer for them when we donâ€™t know their reason.



I donâ€™t wear black so wouldnâ€™t bother me but be single bit and yes I think coloured socks with golf shoes looks daft regardless of whatever colour shorts etc they wear.
		
Click to expand...

Black isn't really a colour any more than white is.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I just wouldnâ€™t play at the club

I gave you a reason why some clubs maybe have a white sock only rule - because they think it looks smart but demanding an answer to a question that people canâ€™t answer wonâ€™t change anything - the only way you will get your answer is by asking the relevant clubs that have the sock rule in question , we canâ€™t answer for them when we donâ€™t know their reason.



I donâ€™t wear black so wouldnâ€™t bother me but be single bit and yes I think coloured socks with golf shoes looks daft regardless of whatever colour shorts etc they wear.
		
Click to expand...

What are your thoughts on hightop golf shoes or loudmouth trousers?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Black isn't really a colour any more than white is.
		
Click to expand...

Eurgh. Well, we _could_ discuss the wavelengths within the electromagnetic spectrum that are and aren't acceptable to certain golf clubs (themselves merely a manifestation of vibrating particles forming the fabric of spacetime in a potential artificial multiverse) but I don't think we should.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2019)

If people can't see the damage stories like this do to golf then they need to speak to more non golfers. It just adds to the stereotype, the Midsomer Murder example that we discussed recently with a deep sigh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If people can't see the damage stories like this do to golf then they need to speak to more non golfers. It just adds to the stereotype, the Midsomer Murder example that we discussed recently with a deep sigh.
		
Click to expand...

What â€œdamageâ€ really do you think itâ€™s going to cause ?

First of all these stories are being published by golf magazines or golf social media outlets etc - and who follows or reads these stories - golfers , so at the end of the day it mainly just gives a small percentage something to moan about in regards dress codes or rules etc

Itâ€™s not going to damage the sport , and any other person who wants to start playing the sport wonâ€™t be put off by what colour socks they can or canâ€™t wear. 

There is always an overreaction to these type of stories. 

People donâ€™t stop playing golf because of socks and they donâ€™t not take up the sport because of socks or dress code 

The two most single reasons why golf has issues - time and money


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What â€œdamageâ€ really do you think itâ€™s going to cause ?

First of all these stories are being published by golf magazines or golf social media outlets etc - and who follows or reads these stories - golfers , so at the end of the day it mainly just gives a small percentage something to moan about in regards dress codes or rules etc

Itâ€™s not going to damage the sport , and any other person who wants to start playing the sport wonâ€™t be put off by what colour socks they can or canâ€™t wear.

There is always an overreaction to these type of stories.

People donâ€™t stop playing golf because of socks and they donâ€™t not take up the sport because of socks or dress code

The two most single reasons why golf has issues - time and money
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any stats or links on this Phil?
No one is moaning,just having a healthy discussion about it ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2019)

This story has been shared over social media. It starts off as golfers only but with the way social media works it spreads across to non golfers threads as well. Non golfers look at it and think 'not for me'. They see it and worry about how welcoming will golf clubs be to a new golfer, what might they do wrong and be embarrassed in front of others over? It puts a barrier up that other sports don't.

A lot of golfers come to the sport in their 30's. Golf now has a lot of competition for those people, from cycling in particular. People get impressions of a sport or a pastime from a range of sources and silliness like this is a turn off and stops people from even trying it out. It's not just socks, it is a totting up of silly nonsense that does the sport no favours.

 It's a competitive business, people have other options that are less intimidating.


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 25, 2019)

Guys, stop digging your head in the sand and ignoring the issue. It's a ridiculous rule at any club. Someone spouted out we shouldn't try to change it!! Why? For the love of all that is holy, why!!?? 
The only way to make progress is to push. Eventually it'll become accepted 

The "but it's their rules, we haaaave to obey" brigade need to take a step back. If enough people turn up in black socks, the tide would soon turn. 

As for tigers top, of course its a bloody tee shirt!! The marketing people launched it as  turtle neck top, but it's still a tee shirt! Anyone can see this, so stop making yourself look silly by trying to be pedantic. 

So in summary, sock rules, completely daft and no place for them in this day and age, so if you feel strongly about it, push back, wear the black with pride. If you get pulled up, politely argue and question and only then, change into a pair you've kept in your bag. 
Above all, don't sweat the small stuff and enjoy your golf


----------



## User20204 (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not one person who went to Sunningdale had a single issue with their sock rule which was white socks only , it was fine for me because I think wearing anything other looks completely daft
		
Click to expand...


I've been with you on most of this debate right up til your last line there, white socks and black shoes must be the worlds biggest fashion faux pas, so bad I'd call the fashion police on anyone doing so. 

My take on the debate, if it's a club rule, it's a club rule but white socks and black shoes, oh my word.


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First of all these stories are being published by golf magazines or golf social media outlets etc - and who follows or reads these stories - golfers , so at the end of the day it mainly just gives a small percentage something to moan about in regards dress codes or rules etc
		
Click to expand...

Are you aware of how Twitter works? 

These kind of stories certainly conform to the stereotypes that many hold about golf - that is a pompous, elitist, unwelcoming sport. Surely no golfer can want people to think that? 

To believe that this stuff makes no difference in getting new people into golf is so short-sighted.


----------



## Backache (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I often wonder what attracted some of the people on this forum to golf in the first place when all they want to do is change it.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I don't really give two hoots either way about sock dress codes. But you can love a sport but still think some aspects could be improved or changed for the better.
Is there nothing whatsoever about any aspect of golf that you think couldn't be improved on?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 25, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I often wonder what attracted some of the people on this forum to golf in the first place when all they want to do is change it.
		
Click to expand...

Change is good.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			oh dear.
		
Click to expand...


A HUGE wooooosh!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 26, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Sure, see my Brancaster comment. And like most Iâ€™d take the time to read what is required and comply if I want to play.

But whatâ€™s the point on the first place of the white sock rule?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter! Though white is a reasonable 'standard', whereas 'free rein' *can *allow hideous gaudiness - not that I give 2 hoots anyway!

But complaining about being 'pulled' for not complying with clearly displayed standards is not far different from deliberately breaking Rules of Golf imo. You either play 'according to the rules' or you 'are not playing to the rules'!


----------



## Slab (Jul 26, 2019)

What a to do eh, but where to start;

Itâ€™s not so much what the dress code is that really matters, itâ€™s how any breach is handled. Surely thereâ€™s no need for causing embarrassment to a paying guest, butâ€¦ we donâ€™t really know how it was handled because when I saw the guy works in the media (and maybe smelt an opportunity) I looked at his tweet:

His 1st tweet has him saying; _â€œweâ€™re new players supporting our local clubâ€ _(this doubtless garnered some empathy from readers) but in his reply tweet to the club he says_ â€œhaven't encountered the 'sock code' in 25 years playing the gameâ€_. (where readers might expect more from him) 
Well which is it Andy, are you a new player or have you been playing 25 years?
(Iâ€™m sure heâ€™d say he meant â€˜new to the areaâ€™ or some other spin but his credibility re how this situation was handled has to be taken with a pinch of salt)

So we just donâ€™t know, was he _â€œsummoned to the pro shop to be embarrassedâ€_ as he says, or was he politely informed _â€˜where white socks were availableâ€™_  Who knows because heâ€™s already identified to be a person that twists his statements

The club donâ€™t come out well either because they have chosen to have some pretty lofty dress standards (4 page word doc, 5 page pdf) for a facility that charges Â£25 a round at weekends, and can a visitor really be blamed for not going to the nth degree in researching the dress code knowing theyâ€™re visiting an entry level establishment. (Sure fine dining might have a J&T rule that people would do well to check in advance but dinners wont expect it when having pub grub!)

The dress code doesnâ€™t even appear as regular text on their webpage but a separate pdf or word doc that needs to be downloaded first (ironically as per the club dress code, if the offending striped socks had been â€˜hoseâ€™ style (knee length) theyâ€™d be fine to wear with his shorts, regardless of the stripes) itâ€™s only when they become shorter in length that the club mandate they must be white!
Also (as is often the case) this club have decided that as per their Ladies dress code a women dressed in shorts is not required to only wear white socks and is free to wear any â€œsports socksâ€ of any colour

Both parties are wrong in my opinion & both need to take a look at themselves in future


----------



## KenL (Jul 26, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Doesn't matter! Though white is a reasonable 'standard', whereas 'free rein' *can *allow hideous gaudiness - not that I give 2 hoots anyway!

But complaining about being 'pulled' for not complying with clearly displayed standards is not far different from deliberately breaking Rules of Golf imo. You either play 'according to the rules' or you 'are not playing to the rules'!
		
Click to expand...

This is a wind up right?

Wearing socks that aren't white is not far different from the likes of kicking your ball out of the rough, telling your marker a lower score etc.???

Perhaps we just need a new RoG to clarify things? "A player incurs the general penalty for failing to comply with stupid club guidelines on sock length, colour, material etc."


----------



## Neilds (Jul 26, 2019)

Personally I think black socks with shorts is wrong but this attitude from clubs is a bit ott.  However, what I find really strange about this story, the guy in the picture changing his socks clearly has his shirt untucked. And the tucked in shirt is a rule at just about every course


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 26, 2019)

KenL said:



			This is a wind up right?

Wearing socks that aren't white is not far different from the likes of kicking your ball out of the rough, telling your marker a lower score etc.???

Perhaps we just need a new RoG to clarify things? "A player incurs the general penalty for failing to comply with stupid club guidelines on sock length, colour, material etc."
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have (deliberately?) mis-read my post! Go back ant read it again!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

Slab said:



			What a to do eh, but where to start;

Itâ€™s not so much what the dress code is that really matters, itâ€™s how any breach is handled. Surely thereâ€™s no need for causing embarrassment to a paying guest, butâ€¦ we donâ€™t really know how it was handled because when I saw the guy works in the media (and maybe smelt an opportunity) I looked at his tweet:

His 1st tweet has him saying; _â€œweâ€™re new players supporting our local clubâ€ _(this doubtless garnered some empathy from readers) but in his reply tweet to the club he says_ â€œhaven't encountered the 'sock code' in 25 years playing the gameâ€_. (where readers might expect more from him)
Well which is it Andy, are you a new player or have you been playing 25 years?
(Iâ€™m sure heâ€™d say he meant â€˜new to the areaâ€™ or some other spin but his credibility re how this situation was handled has to be taken with a pinch of salt)

So we just donâ€™t know, was he _â€œsummoned to the pro shop to be embarrassedâ€_ as he says, or was he politely informed _â€˜where white socks were availableâ€™_  Who knows because heâ€™s already identified to be a person that twists his statements

The club donâ€™t come out well either because they have chosen to have some pretty lofty dress standards (4 page word doc, 5 page pdf) for a facility that charges Â£25 a round at weekends, and can a visitor really be blamed for not going to the nth degree in researching the dress code knowing theyâ€™re visiting an entry level establishment. (Sure fine dining might have a J&T rule that people would do well to check in advance but dinners wont expect it when having pub grub!)

The dress code doesnâ€™t even appear as regular text on their webpage but a separate pdf or word doc that needs to be downloaded first (ironically as per the club dress code, if the offending striped socks had been â€˜hoseâ€™ style (knee length) theyâ€™d be fine to wear with his shorts, regardless of the stripes) itâ€™s only when they become shorter in length that the club mandate they must be white!
Also (as is often the case) this club have decided that as per their Ladies dress code a women dressed in shorts is not required to only wear white socks and is free to wear any â€œsports socksâ€ of any colour

Both parties are wrong in my opinion & both need to take a look at themselves in future
		
Click to expand...

Should have claimed he identifies as gender neutral so this situation is against his/her human rights

Club would have to risk a discrimination case on their hands for the sake of some socks

Saw a few people yest with baseball caps on back to front to protect their necks in sun.. clearly would fail the code but then the Member with towel on back of neck whilst hat on normally whilst looking more of a tit would be fine


----------



## KenL (Jul 26, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			You seem to have (deliberately?) mis-read my post! Go back ant read it again!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I  have!


----------



## Minty (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			There doesn't have to be any sense in it. It's just the way it is.

A man in a suit and a bowler hat can put a safety pin through their nose and they're instantly a punk. It's symbolic tribalism.

Why white socks on? It's just the way it is, because somewhere lost in history the tribe's alpha decided it's the way it was going to be and if you didn't like it you're kicked out.

Tribalism is natural. We're natural beings. If you don't like it, find another tribe. There's no other reason. No reason to even find a reason. It's just the way it was, is and always will be.
		
Click to expand...

This is silly logic. Trying to brush things off as, â€˜just the way it isâ€™ is never a good enough reason to resist change. Itâ€™s no reason at all. 

If enough golfers wanted the remove to the dress code for socks, the clubs would be forced to change. 

With regards to tribalism, no one should be forced to â€˜find another tribeâ€™ over arbitrary rules about sock colour, which are nothing but a waste of time and energy.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 26, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Doesn't matter! Though white is a reasonable 'standard', whereas 'free rein' *can *allow hideous gaudiness - not that I give 2 hoots anyway!

But complaining about being 'pulled' for not complying with clearly displayed standards is not far different from deliberately breaking Rules of Golf imo. You either play 'according to the rules' or you 'are not playing to the rules'!
		
Click to expand...

Can allow hideous gaudiness...have you been on a course lately . You can dress like a clown and stay well within the dress guidelines but woe betide the man who pairs his clown outfit with non white socks ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

Minty said:



			This is silly logic. Trying to brush things off as, â€˜just the way it isâ€™ is never a good enough reason to resist change. Itâ€™s no reason at all.

If enough golfers wanted the remove to the dress code for socks, the clubs would be forced to change.

With regards to tribalism, no one should be forced to â€˜find another tribeâ€™ over arbitrary rules about sock colour, which are nothing but a waste of time and energy.
		
Click to expand...

Werenâ€™t clubs in similar situations when tiger used to rock his collarless shirt on tour and people would see it, buy it then be refused to play at some places 

Took ages for trainer style shoes to become accepted Aswell


----------



## Minty (Jul 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Werenâ€™t clubs in similar situations when tiger used to rock his collarless shirt on tour and people would see it, buy it then be refused to play at some places

Took ages for trainer style shoes to become accepted Aswell
		
Click to expand...

Personally I couldnâ€™t tell you as Iâ€™m new to the sport. One of the reasons Iâ€™m new to the sport as I had the wrong impression of golf for years, due to things such as silly dress codes.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Werenâ€™t clubs in similar situations when tiger used to rock his collarless shirt on tour and people would see it, buy it then be refused to play at some places

Took ages for trainer style shoes to become accepted Aswell
		
Click to expand...

Still plenty about whod love to ban trainer style shoes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Personally I think black socks with shorts is wrong but this attitude from clubs is a bit ott.  However, what I find really strange about this story, the guy in the picture changing his socks clearly has his shirt untucked. And the tucked in shirt is a rule at just about every course
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly an untucked shirt is not against the rules at my place. I heard the manager being quizzed over this and his reply was that 90% of the female members don't tuck in so he wasn't going to enforce it for the men. "We are a club that promotes equality" he stated with a big grin ðŸ˜.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 26, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I've been with you on most of this debate right up til your last line there, white socks and black shoes must be the worlds biggest fashion faux pas, so bad I'd call the fashion police on anyone doing so.

My take on the debate, if it's a club rule, it's a club rule but white socks and black shoes, oh my word.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, just as bad as black socks with white shoes.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Personally I think black socks with shorts is wrong but this attitude from clubs is a bit ott.  However, what I find really strange about this story, the guy in the picture changing his socks clearly has his shirt untucked. And the tucked in shirt is a rule at just about every course
		
Click to expand...

It really isn't. I must have played a good 30 courses in and around where I live and never once been asked to tuck my shirt in. Which is just as well as I probably would have laughed in their face and been asked to leave.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 26, 2019)

Backache said:



			Personally I don't really give two hoots either way about sock dress codes. But you can love a sport but still think some aspects could be improved or changed for the better.
Is there nothing whatsoever about any aspect of golf that you think couldn't be improved on?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, pace of play. Shall we start a thread about that?


----------



## IanM (Jul 26, 2019)

Converse view,  for illustrative purposes, golf is a business.  If you want to exclude potential customers, that's bad business....but if you offend your core customer base, that's equally bad,

Sunningdale for example, will enforce its dress code, charge high prices, and we are all queuing up to play there!  I expect to take a jacket when I go there.  (so why did you leave it back at the hotel you numpty? )

Caerleon (Pay and play) near Newport, has a very liberal dress code and doesn't charge much at all. That's busy most of the time, but not many Sunningdale Members will have heard of it!

They are in very different markets, but both golf.....

Lesson: Be appropriate for your customer base.  There's a place for both.  Golf is more diverse than TV Progs and Newspapers like to pretend.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2019)

IanM said:



			Golf is more diverse than TV Progs and Newspapers like to pretend.
		
Click to expand...

Not all football fans are beer swilling thugs, not all tennis fans at Wimbledon are middle class women, not all darts fans drink 15 pints a night (actually I may be wrong there ). The point is the media love a stereotype and will hone in on it. That is why they love a male only golf club story, a woman can't play on a Saturday at 10am story, a dress code story etc. Giving the media more ammunition for those stories doesn't help.

Sad to say, the working class golf clubs, the pay and play council golf clubs etc will never get a mention, they don't fit the stereotype.

(I should add, I agree with your post)


----------



## DRW (Jul 26, 2019)

Minty said:



			Personally I couldnâ€™t tell you as Iâ€™m new to the sport. One of the reasons Iâ€™m new to the sport as I had the wrong impression of golf for years, due to things such as silly dress codes.
		
Click to expand...

Agree completely.

Like you, that is what I thought and never realised that they are clubs out there, that don't give a hoot. (however back in the mid 90s, a lot more clubs fitted the stereotype golf portrayed, thankfully a massive increase in new courses being built, is still solving it, along with moving with the times )

Just didn't move in the circles to know any different, as golf was very elitist and silly rule based, as far as I knew and I think that is what the people 'within' golf just don't see...


----------



## sunshine (Jul 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It really isn't. I must have played a good 30 courses in and around where I live and never once been asked to tuck my shirt in. Which is just as well as I probably would have laughed in their face and been asked to leave. 

Click to expand...

You've probably mainly just played the public courses, where nobody cares. It's the private clubs where some members (generally a minority) like to feel superior and therefore enforce their silly rules.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 26, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Doesn't matter! Though white is a reasonable 'standard', whereas 'free rein' *can *allow hideous gaudiness - not that I give 2 hoots anyway!

But complaining about being 'pulled' for not complying with clearly displayed standards is not far different from deliberately breaking Rules of Golf imo. You either play 'according to the rules' or you 'are not playing to the rules'!
		
Click to expand...

Just for clarity: are you saying that wearing the wrong colour socks amounts to the same as cheating (deliberately breaking the rules of golf)?


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 26, 2019)

I find the US the most interesting when it comes to this stuff. They generally charge much, much more than we do over here for green fees but especially membership. So much so, that in some ways it is more 'exclusive' than the UK. Local 'munis' aren't particularly common over there any more. 

At the same time, barring one or two very high profile clubs, the US doesn't have the same kind of silly rules that we have over here regarding dress code. You could wear a sombrero and flip flops whilst playing on the fairways of some incredible courses out there, and no one would give a shit. 

So financially they are very exclusive, but socially not so much.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I've been with you on most of this debate right up til your last line there, white socks and black shoes must be the worlds biggest fashion faux pas, so bad I'd call the fashion police on anyone doing so.

My take on the debate, if it's a club rule, it's a club rule but white socks and black shoes, oh my word.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t have and never will a pair of black golf shoes and if i did I certainly wouldnâ€™t wear them with shorts - just such an awful look ðŸ˜–

White or grey shoes with white ankle socks all day long ðŸ˜†


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			I find the US the most interesting when it comes to this stuff. They generally charge much, much more than we do over here for green fees but especially membership. So much so, that in some ways it is more 'exclusive' than the UK. Local 'munis' aren't particularly common over there any more.

At the same time, barring one or two very high profile clubs, the US doesn't have the same kind of silly rules that we have over here regarding dress code. You could wear a sombrero and flip flops whilst playing on the fairways of some incredible courses out there, and no one would give a shit.

So financially they are very exclusive, but socially not so much.
		
Click to expand...

My good friend and I played golf yesterday 

He has just started some new meds and has piled on the pounds because of it.. none of his clothes fit. He had some that would be ok but he was so scared they werenâ€™t golf clothes that he called me night before To borrow some of mine. Looked baggy on him because he is still a size smaller than me.. if anything he looked worse 

But fitted the dress code


----------



## richart (Jul 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t have and never will a pair of black golf shoes and if i did I certainly wouldnâ€™t wear them with shoes - just such an awful look ðŸ˜–

White or grey shoes with white ankle socks all day long ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't going to buy a new pair of shoes to go with white socks. Not even for Sunningdale, so up yours to the fashion experts on here.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

What 


Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t have and never will a pair of black golf shoes and if i did I certainly wouldnâ€™t wear them with shoes - just such an awful look ðŸ˜–

White or grey shoes with white ankle socks all day long ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

colour socks do you wear with your crocks Phil? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

sunshine said:



			Just for clarity: are you saying that wearing the wrong colour socks amounts to the same as cheating (deliberately breaking the rules of golf)?
		
Click to expand...

Your desired implication is wrong. Cheating is a means to gain an advantage, not following a rule is moral transgression. They are not the same thing even though they may lead to the same punishments.

Whether people like it or not, the inability to follow a rule is a question of moralities and if you can't follow the rules your credibility, honesty and character are under question.  We have been cultured to follow rules to test our moral judgements for thousands of years. If you mentally deconstruct what this means, clubs were (and still are) within their rights to cast an eye of suspicion over anyone that cannot follow a simple rule. All clubs; whether they are football, golf, tennis, social, religious, it doesn't matter which, all clubs are alignments of people with shared principals and transgression of them is wrong. Wilfull transgression of any rule is disrespectful and immoral, it's not always cheating but it's a close run thing.

Personally I detest white socks and will never be seen wearing an ankle sock in my life. But I am happy to put my personal fashion reservations aside in order to respect a rule of play. Respect is earned, and many historic clubs laid down rules in order to show respect to a principal, person or ideology that has been lost in history. They have a right to enforce a rule of respect as much as we have a right to complain about it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 26, 2019)

Minty said:



			If enough golfers wanted the remove to the dress code for socks, the clubs would be forced to change.
		
Click to expand...

This....

However, whinging about it on a forum [even a golf related one] will make no contribution whatsoever to change coming about...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 26, 2019)

Wow.

This massive wave of change that some people are really keen for makes me think of the struggles of the suffragettes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Your desired implication is wrong. Cheating is a means to gain an advantage, not following a rule is moral transgression. They are not the same thing even though they may lead to the same punishments.

Whether people like it or not, the inability to follow a rule is a question of moralities and if you can't follow the rules your credibility, honesty and character are under question.  We have been cultured to follow rules to test our moral judgements for thousands of years. If you mentally deconstruct what this means, clubs were (and still are) within their rights to cast an eye of suspicion over anyone that cannot follow a simple rule. All clubs; whether they are football, golf, tennis, social, religious, it doesn't matter which, all clubs are alignments of people with shared principals and transgression of them is wrong. Wilfull transgression of any rule is disrespectful and immoral, it's not always cheating but it's a close run thing.

Personally I detest white socks and will never be seen wearing an ankle sock in my life. But I am happy to put my personal fashion reservations aside in order to respect a rule of play. Respect is earned, and many historic clubs laid down rules in order to show respect to a principal, person or ideology that has been lost in history. They have a right to enforce a rule of respect as much as we have a right to complain about it.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but it does not question the morality in the slightest about following rules ..

Rules need to change and adapt over time

Prime example.. when Apple brought out the iPod and iTunes for the first time people would copy their cds onto their new gadget 

At the time that was technically breaking copy write laws. For something legally sold in the country 

They had to change the law (the rule if you please) to fit the new purpose due to a changing world.

Rules need to constantly be changed and updated to fit the every adapting world

How did the new rule changes come about this year if not questioned, challenged and maybe even broken in the past?

How many people left the flag in the hole in a bounce game or when practicing ?

How many people (when a course is dead ) have dropped a few balls and practiced when the club policy is clearly no practicing on the course 

A friend of mine was told to buy black socks when he had white socks on once.. I then threw some black socks in my bag (found them other day) so if I was ever asked I would place them over the white socks on my feet .


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Wow.

This massive wave of change that some people are really keen for makes me think of the struggles of the suffragettes.
		
Click to expand...

Should have followed the rules apparently


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Should have followed the rules apparently
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the issues they had were just about as serious as this one, barely.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

The thing is that the press and social media love to sensationalise in order to support a point of view or a stereotype.

Take another example. I use an e-cigarette. Have done for years. If you look at vaping in the press then it is all about kids vaping, e-cigs exploding etc. No headlines about those who have quit smoking, how the NHS, the Royal College of Physicians etc support them or how there are now vape shops in hospitals. The press and social media want the sensationalist headline and that is what we have here.

â€˜Golfer forced to change his socks to be allowed to playâ€™ is just gold dust to those looking to enforce the golfing stereotype that so many non-golfers see. It suits their agenda and is perfect click bait. You must be blind to not see how this impacts on the image and expansion of the game as a whole.

You can take it further. Local developer wants to build on your course. That is when the stories emphasising how the course is only used by an upper class, out of date elite start to be wheeled out to influence public opinion. It may not be true but it is a stereotype that people are comfortable believing and so their support moves to the developer and the housing plan rather than maintaining a valuable local sporting resource.

Yes, clubs have the right to have whatever rules they want but that does not mean that they should not be questioned. That is what any reasonable person would do when faced with the absurd or the ridiculous. Yes, as a paying guest then all you can do is express and opinion then take it or leave it but as a member of a club, you have the right to challenge what you feel is ludicrous but herein lies the problem. Too many people are willing to plod along, not saying a thing because that is tradition or that is how it has always been. That attitude will not help grow the sport.

Take rugby as a comparative. 20 years ago, a rugby club was pretty much men only and a hive of racist, sexist misogynistic opinion. Go to one now and there are families there, kids running around and it is a far more pleasant place for most to be. Yes, the old attitudes still exist but the need to make the club a place for families to go was seen as essential to grow the sport and develop the game. The clubs are becoming parts of the community rather than isolated bastions of out outdated views and attitudes. Golf needs to take a long look at itself if it wants to break into being a mainstream sport.

I have said it before and I stick by it, the 2 biggest hurdles to golf expanding as a sport are golf clubs and their members. A massive generalisation I know but it is the few that taint the opinion of the many as it is the extreme examples that are more generally reported.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but it does not question the morality in the slightest about following rules ..

Rules need to change and adapt over time
		
Click to expand...

I think you've misunderstood. Of course rules do and should evolve but transgression of a current rule that exists is transgression whether it is liked or not. You cannot, for example, say to someone "You were caught driving at 80mph but maybe in 10 years time that rule may have changed so on you go". Rules have to be enforced as they currently stand. And yes, rules are tested and stretched and slowly they adapt. That is all good but it is not the same as assessing a transgression of a rule in effect which has to be assessed within the present, not the future.

Rules adapt through continual observation and analysis. It is less common (but not impossible) for rules to change because people intentionally transgress. Continuing with the speed limit analogy, everyone intentionally breaks the speed limits but they haven't changed, for example.

One of my golf club reviews its rules every year and, each year the dress code survey is performed and slowly, very slowly, we are moving towards allowing trainers and jeans in the clubhouse. This is the right way to do it in my opinion. It is not right for me to turn up in trainers and jeans  every day and kick off about a stupid rule. It is by the club working within itself and working with the principals of its members that we always move forward.

Full disclosure: I don't own any jeans because I'm a snob.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			I think you've misunderstood. Of course rules do and should evolve but transgression of a current rule that exists is transgression whether it is liked or not. You cannot, for example, say to someone "You were caught driving at 80mph but maybe in 10 years time that rule may have changed so on you go". Rules have to be enforced as they currently stand. And yes, rules are tested and stretched and slowly they adapt. That is all good but it is not the same as assessing a transgression of a rule in effect which has to be assessed within the present, not the future.

Rules adapt through continual observation and analysis. It is less common (but not impossible) for rules to change because people intentionally transgress. Continuing with the speed limit analogy, everyone intentionally breaks the speed limits but they haven't changed, for example.

One of my golf club reviews its rules every year and, each year the dress code survey is performed and slowly, very slowly, we are moving towards allowing trainers and jeans in the clubhouse. This is the right way to do it in my opinion. It is not right for me to turn up in trainers and jeans  every day and kick off about a stupid rule. It is by the club working within itself and working with the principals of its members that we always move forward.

Full disclosure: I don't own any jeans because I'm a snob. 

Click to expand...

Daft analogy, so much so that from 2022 all cars sold in the EU will have to be fitted with speed limiters to stop us breaking the limit.


----------



## Slab (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			I think you've misunderstood. Of course rules do and should evolve but transgression of a current rule that exists is transgression whether it is liked or not. You cannot, for example, say to someone "You were caught driving at 80mph but maybe in 10 years time that rule may have changed so on you go". Rules have to be enforced as they currently stand. And yes, rules are tested and stretched and slowly they adapt. That is all good but it is not the same as assessing a transgression of a rule in effect which has to be assessed within the present, not the future.

Rules adapt through continual observation and analysis. It is less common (but not impossible) for rules to change because people intentionally transgress. Continuing with the speed limit analogy, everyone intentionally breaks the speed limits but they haven't changed, for example.

One of my golf club reviews its rules every year and, each year the dress code survey is performed and slowly, very slowly, we are moving towards allowing trainers and jeans in the clubhouse. This is the right way to do it in my opinion. It is not right for me to turn up in trainers and jeans  every day and kick off about a stupid rule. It is by the club working within itself and working with the principals of its members that we always move forward.

Full disclosure: I don't own any jeans because I'm a snob. 

Click to expand...


Is it not far more important how any transgression is handled and that the handling should be proportional and relevant to the rule break  

So they could cast suspicious eyes and whatever else that leads toâ€¦ or they could accept that itâ€™s a breach of a golf club dress code, and handle it appropriately


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 26, 2019)

sunshine said:



			Just for clarity: are you saying that wearing the wrong colour socks amounts to the same as cheating (deliberately breaking the rules of golf)?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Daft analogy, so much so that from 2022 all cars sold in the EU will have to be fitted with speed limiters to stop us breaking the limit.
		
Click to expand...

Oh look, someone else confusing present enforcement with a future policy.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Oh look, someone else confusing present enforcement with a future policy.
		
Click to expand...

im not confusing anythng, i find it funny the lengths some will go to defend socks 

oof.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 26, 2019)

KenL said:



			Not sure I  have!
		
Click to expand...

The I'd question your ability to read and comprehend!

You seem to have ignored the words 'But complaining about being 'pulled' for not complying with clearly displayed standards is almost....'!

FWIW. My (privately owned; run as a business) club does not impose any dress standards - neither course, nor clubhouse. An excellent attitude imo. I haven't noticed anything (apart from denim in the clubhouse) that would breach the standards of a couple of rather stuffier adjoining clubs.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

Slab said:



			Is it not far more important how any transgression is handled and that the handling should be proportional and relevant to the rule break 

So they could cast suspicious eyes and whatever else that leads toâ€¦ or they could accept that itâ€™s a breach of a golf club dress code, and handle it appropriately
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I understand what you're getting at but tentatively, yes, how transgression is handled is highly important. In the case of the original article in the OP I would side with a view that the transgression was handled badly, and perhaps go further and think that's a worse reflection on the club in question than the rule itself. I don't believe in humiliating people when a quiet word would have done just fine.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			im not confusing anythng, i find it funny the lengths some will go to defend socks 

oof.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, equally as hilarious as those that feel whinging, on a forum, will bring about change...


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 26, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Yep, equally as hilarious as those that feel whinging, on a forum, will bring about change...
		
Click to expand...

If people didn't feel they couldn't whinge, it would likely stop them trying to do something positive to change things.  Imagine if the world was full of people happy to settle for the status quo, with no questioning or change?  We'd be in the dark ages...

Luckily, there is a forum for change, and if that all starts with a little whinge on a social media platform, which is golf specific, then I'm all for it.

I'm for the future, not the past.  Embrace the change, and don't live in the past, you might find you like it... ;-)


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 26, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			This....

However, whinging about it on a forum [even a golf related one] will make no contribution whatsoever to change coming about...
		
Click to expand...

What about if it's all over social media? It won't change the rule but it may make clubs sit up and listen.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 26, 2019)

Perhaps clubs need to bring in some fashion designers to 'refresh' the dress code to bring it more online with modern dress sense.

Some hilarious stuff on this thread, most fun reading this I've had in ages.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			im not confusing anythng, i find it funny the lengths some will go to defend socks 

Click to expand...

So do I but still think you're missing my point. It's not about just socks, I'm siding with the principals of right and wrong as defined in a broad philosophy and the freedoms of a club to define and defend their own identity and culture. It's an argument of fundamental morality and can be applied as much to religion as it is to law, politics, sport, games and many other things in life. Humans are tribalistic creatures and we organise ourselves around rules and principals whether we're aware of it or not, for good and bad.

The fundamental paradox is that freedom of choice includes the right to have no choice.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 26, 2019)

The question of "why"  is the rule there was asked on page 1, and 150 posts later, still not answered.  Well, it's simple...

If you wear black socks with shorts, you will look a complete and utter tit. You will, quite rightly, be laughed at, and pointed at. You may suffer verbal, even possibly physical, abuse.  The golf club, because you are their guest, would not wish you to suffer that. So they maintain a simple little rule to safeguard you. The rule is there to protect you from yourself.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 26, 2019)

TheJezster said:



			If people didn't feel they couldn't whinge, it would likely stop them trying to do something positive to change things.  Imagine if the world was full of people happy to settle for the status quo, with no questioning or change?  We'd be in the dark ages...

Luckily, there is a forum for change, and if that all starts with a little whinge on a social media platform, which is golf specific, then I'm all for it.

I'm for the future, not the past.  Embrace the change, and don't live in the past, you might find you like it... ;-)
		
Click to expand...

The only way change comes about is to actively get involved... Pointing the gun hoping another will pull the trigger achieves  zip...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 26, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			What about if it's all over social media? It won't change the rule but it may make clubs sit up and listen.
		
Click to expand...

I rather suspect those opposing change don't indulge in 'social media' let alone pay any heed to it...


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 26, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			The question of "why"  is the rule there was asked on page 1, and 150 posts later, still not answered.  Well, it's simple...

If you wear black socks with shorts, you will look a complete and utter tit. You will, quite rightly, be laughed at, and pointed at. You may suffer verbal, even possibly physical, abuse.  The golf club, because you are their guest, would not wish you to suffer that. So they maintain a simple little rule to safeguard you. The rule is there to protect you from yourself.
		
Click to expand...

White socks with black golf shoes!!! Bigger tit.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 26, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			White socks with black golf shoes!!! Bigger tit.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Can't  be. Can't possibly be.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 26, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Nope. Can't  be. Can't possibly be.
		
Click to expand...

Ever seen someone wearing white socks with black shoes!!! It's so wrong.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 26, 2019)

I wear whatever socks I pull out of the drawer in the morning. Guess I would get kicked out of a lot of golf clubs.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			At the risk of legitimising your ridiculous question - I got into golf to play a social sport with my pals and other like minded blokes, not so I can be told what colour socks I have to wear. Dear oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

You just donâ€™t want to pay for new socks


----------



## Captainron (Jul 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If people can't see the damage stories like this do to golf then they need to speak to more non golfers. It just adds to the stereotype, the Midsomer Murder example that we discussed recently with a deep sigh.
		
Click to expand...

What it will do is get people to actually check what is acceptable attire at the club you are playing at before you turn up.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

If you feel humiliated when someone points out that you are wearing non conforming socks, you really do need to get out more.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 26, 2019)

Just wear ankle length shorts and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I wear whatever socks I pull out of the drawer in the morning. Guess I would get kicked out of a lot of golf clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re not going to get kicked out though are you , i have no doubt you conform to your clubs own dress code whatever that be and if you were going to an away club I have no doubt you would have the common sense to check what the clubs dress code is - because you are a golfer and you know that each club sets itâ€™s out standards and rules


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 26, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Just wear ankle length shorts and you won't have any problems.
		
Click to expand...

Close the thread.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			So do I but still think you're missing my point. It's not about just socks, I'm siding with the principals of right and wrong as defined in a broad philosophy and the freedoms of a club to define and defend their own identity and culture. It's an argument of fundamental morality and can be applied as much to religion as it is to law, politics, sport, games and many other things in life. Humans are tribalistic creatures and we organise ourselves around rules and principals whether we're aware of it or not, for good and bad.

The fundamental paradox is that freedom of choice includes the right to have no choice.
		
Click to expand...

I know why and so should Every one  understand the very good  reason for speed limits.
The same is not true of white socks.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			The question of "why"  is the rule there was asked on page 1, and 150 posts later, still not answered.  Well, it's simple...

If you wear black socks with shorts, you will look a complete and utter tit. You will, quite rightly, be laughed at, and pointed at. You may suffer verbal, even possibly physical, abuse.  The golf club, because you are their guest, would not wish you to suffer that. So they maintain a simple little rule to safeguard you. The rule is there to protect you from yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m guessing youâ€™re quite old?
Or a bit of a geek? 
Or both?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2019)

Now I'm deeply troubled......
I've just looked at GGC's website and found their dress code.
You can wear ANY colour knee length socks - even black, multicoloured, red, purple, lime green.......
But as soon as the length of the sock reduces to ankle height they must be white........
I can understand and accept it if ALL socks had to be white with shorts but now the length of sock is determining the colour....
Sweet Jesus, I think my brain has just exploded.....
Somebody please tell me I'm reading this incorrectly....
This is completely bonkers......


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Now I'm deeply troubled......
I've just looked at GGC's website and found their dress code.
You can wear ANY colour knee length socks - even black, multicoloured, red, purple, lime green.......
But as soon as the length of the sock reduces to ankle height they must be white........
I can understand and accept it if ALL socks had to be white with shorts but now the length of sock is determining the colour....
Sweet Jesus, I think my brain has just exploded.....
Somebody please tell me I'm reading this incorrectly....
This is completely bonkers......
		
Click to expand...

And no doubt trainer socks are allowed too,  essentially no socks . ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Now I'm deeply troubled......
I've just looked at GGC's website and found their dress code.
You can wear ANY colour knee length socks - even black, multicoloured, red, purple, lime green.......
But as soon as the length of the sock reduces to ankle height they must be white........
I can understand and accept it if ALL socks had to be white with shorts but now the length of sock is determining the colour....
Sweet Jesus, I think my brain has just exploded.....
Somebody please tell me I'm reading this incorrectly....
This is completely bonkers......
		
Click to expand...

Do keep up. It's quite simple, it's the club rules


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Now I'm deeply troubled......
I've just looked at GGC's website and found their dress code.
You can wear ANY colour knee length socks - even black, multicoloured, red, purple, lime green.......
But as soon as the length of the sock reduces to ankle height they must be white........
I can understand and accept it if ALL socks had to be white with shorts but now the length of sock is determining the colour....
Sweet Jesus, I think my brain has just exploded.....
Somebody please tell me I'm reading this incorrectly....
This is completely bonkers......
		
Click to expand...

Funny thing here Imurg is the club in question (GGC) would allow you in the clubhouse in shorts whilst wearing no socks with your shoes, they'll even allow you in wearing flip flops but not anything but white socks on the course ðŸ˜‚

How do I know this I've done all the above as I play there often when I go back home for a round with my old man


----------



## Dando (Jul 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Funny thing here Imurg is the club in question (GGC) would allow you in the clubhouse in shorts whilst wearing no socks with your shoes, they'll even allow you in wearing flip flops but not anything but white socks on the course ðŸ˜‚

How do I know this I've done all the above as I play there often when I go back home for a round with my old man
		
Click to expand...

what's the rule when it comes to socks with crocs at GGC?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			what's the rule when it comes to socks with crocs at GGC?
		
Click to expand...

Same rule as at any self respecting establishment mate, you look knob and should be openly mocked for wearing those on your feetðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			what's the rule when it comes to socks with crocs at GGC?
		
Click to expand...

Death ðŸ’€


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Death ðŸ’€
		
Click to expand...

You don't know how accurate that is considering what some parts of Gillingham and the Medway towns are like ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jul 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Same rule as at any self respecting establishment mate, you look knob and should be openly mocked for wearing  on your feetðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

you're not a fan then


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			you're not a fan then
		
Click to expand...

Rather stick wasps up my arse than wear those mate.. They're a bugger crime against fashion than knee length hose ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2019)

Having seen some of the abject garbage posted on Twitter, I can only conclude that if golf dress codes are winding up the Twitterati then we are doing something right. The day we bow to their opinion we really are in the


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Funny thing here Imurg is the club in question (GGC) would allow you in the clubhouse in shorts whilst wearing no socks with your shoes, they'll even allow you in wearing flip flops but not anything but white socks on the course ðŸ˜‚

How do I know this I've done all the above as I play there often when I go back home for a round with my old man
		
Click to expand...

I need a lie down on a dark room......


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2019)

Thereâ€™s nothing worse than the forest of middle aged, brilliant white, varicose veined, legs on display, as soon as the sun comes out ðŸ¤®

Just wear trousers & leave the shorts for the kids!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Thereâ€™s nothing worse than the forest of middle aged, brilliant white, varicose veined, legs on display, as soon as the sun comes out ðŸ¤®

Just wear trousers & leave the shorts for the kids!
		
Click to expand...

My fav is when they wear the knee socks with the socks

Surely defeats the objective .. just wear trousers


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 26, 2019)

I sincerely hope that nobody in the wrong coloured socks leaves a rake in the wrong placeðŸ˜


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I sincerely hope that nobody in the wrong coloured socks leaves a rake in the wrong placeðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Or stands in the wrong place


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I need a lie down on a dark room......

Click to expand...

Even funnier you're old pro who grew up playing there is now having a full on debate with some of the existing members about it. He's off the opinion game needs move forward and sock colour shouldn't matter. The members kicking off about standards, so I've asked how come I can wear flip flops in the clubhouse but not different coloured socks on the course ðŸ˜‚

I'm now sitting back watching the fall out. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			That would be all good if the course required a certain uniform.
Like white polo,blue shorts,white socks.

But just white socks ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest. It is because it sets a standard, a limit.
A club without a dress code finished up with a player on the third green wearing wellies! I know, I saw it.
Taking your way of thinking , that's the sort of crap standard we'll start seeing on golf courses.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I sincerely hope that nobody in the wrong coloured socks leaves a rake in the wrong placeðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Or takes a touch longer than 3 minutes to look for their ball.........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 26, 2019)

I can't understand why people are so worried about having to wear white socks. Does it affect their putting or something? 

And for the record, I actually don't care what colour socks people wear just don't wear black socks with white shoes if you're playing with me because I won't be able to stop laughing at how much of a knob you'll look


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2019)

The sun reflects into their eyes ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m guessing youâ€™re quite old?
Or a bit of a geek?
Or both?
		
Click to expand...

Quite old?   I guess I'm  getting there.
Bit of a geek?  If you say so.
But nonetheless, you'll still be a complete & utter tit in yer black socks.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I can't understand why people are so worried about having to wear white socks. QUOTE]

And the question being asked on the other side.....
 Why are people so worried about what colour socks someone is wearing..?
Apart from looking vaguely odd, what relevance does the colour of your socks have...?
Illogical.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			What it will do is get people to actually check what is acceptable attire at the club you are playing at before you turn up.
		
Click to expand...

A voice of sanity in an oasis of pompous self righteousness. 99% of clubs publish dress codes online, or will have them on display. If you are still in doubt call them. It is very simple to ensure you comply with requirements and not suffer any sort of embarrassing discussions as per the OP. If you don't agree with white socks or even white socks and black shoes, then the decision is yours as to how badly you want to play the course. Stick to the rules, whether you think they are right. If you really feel strongly about dress codes at your own club, bring it up at an AGM and see what happens


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Quite old?   I guess I'm  getting there.
Bit of a geek?  If you say so.
But nonetheless, you'll still be a complete & utter tit in yer black socks.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah bet you look a right bobby dazzler ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I can't understand why people are so worried about having to wear white socks. Does it affect their putting or something? 

And for the record, I actually don't care what colour socks people wear just don't wear black socks with white shoes if you're playing with me because I won't be able to stop laughing at how much of a knob you'll look 

Click to expand...

Trainer socks is the way foward. 
If you wear white socks you just look like you should be on some kind register ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Give it a rest. It is because it sets a standard, a limit.
A club without a dress code finished up with a player on the third green wearing wellies! I know, I saw it.
Taking your way of thinking , that's the sort of crap standard we'll start seeing on golf courses.
		
Click to expand...

But Maybe they were wearing white socks under the wellies ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Trainer socks is the way foward.
If you wear white socks you just look like you should be on some kind register ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

I played a course last summer which had a strict and enforced no trainer sock policy. No, I didn't understand either ðŸ¤”


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I played a course last summer which had a strict and enforced no trainer sock policy. No, I didn't understand either ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Because if they start allowing trainer socks theyâ€™re opening the flood gates,next itâ€™ll be mankiniâ€™s & cowboy boots.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

At my own course, I wear trainer socks. At others I abide by the dress code.

I have no idea why my ankles are so offensive that they need to be covered up, but I guess they are.

It is very Victorian. The sight of a well turned ankle can drive the other sex to hysteria, requiring a bit of electric shock therapy.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because if they start allowing trainer socks theyâ€™re opening the flood gates,next itâ€™ll be mankiniâ€™s & cowboy boots.
		
Click to expand...

I think I could own that look.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I think I could own that look.
		
Click to expand...

Do it, youâ€™ll feel liberated.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I played a course last summer which had a strict and enforced no trainer sock policy. No, I didn't understand either ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

It sounds as if I'd like the cut of this club's jib.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 26, 2019)

I had assumed that dress code allgiences would fall along age lines but when we recently voted on a relaxed dress policy for the clubhouse at ours I was suprised by how many youngsters also wanted to keep it Rees-Mogg.  

Much like this thread there were also plenty of straw man arguments - you canâ€™t allow jeans in the clubhouse , what next makinis on the tee!???


----------



## User20204 (Jul 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because if they start allowing trainer socks theyâ€™re opening the flood gates,next itâ€™ll be mankiniâ€™s & cowboy boots.
		
Click to expand...

This almost flies in the face of the whole debate of clubs moving forward, trainer socks are now the norm, ankle socks are so last decade.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A voice of sanity in an oasis of pompous self righteousness. 99% of clubs publish dress codes online, or will have them on display. If you are still in doubt call them. It is very simple to ensure you comply with requirements and not suffer any sort of embarrassing discussions as per the OP. If you don't agree with white socks or even white socks and black shoes, then the decision is yours as to how badly you want to play the course. Stick to the rules, whether you think they are right. If you really feel strongly about dress codes at your own club, bring it up at an AGM and see what happens
		
Click to expand...

Actually not the voice of sanity. Ignores all of the well put comments before as to the bigger picture and supports the like it or lump it opinion. Takes one side of the debate and claims it as the fair and reasonable opinion. A well made, sensible argument looks at all opinions, produces reasonable comment on both sides and reaches a conclusion.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Actually not the voice of sanity. Ignores all of the well put comments before as to the bigger picture and supports the like it or lump it opinion. Takes one side of the debate and claims it as the fair and reasonable opinion. A well made, sensible argument looks at all opinions, produces reasonable comment on both sides and reaches a conclusion.
		
Click to expand...

Imo the facts are clear cut. A club evokes a dress code policy of white socks. Whether that is an antiquated and outdated rule or not, it is a pre-requisite of visitors (and presumably members) to abide to. Failure to do so may result in an embarrassing request to leave the course or purchase suitable attire. You can argue the semantics about whether it is a daft rule, out of date, stereotypical etc, etc, but the core fact remains that you have to adhere to their request


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			This almost flies in the face of the whole debate of clubs moving forward, trainer socks are now the norm, ankle socks are so last decade.
		
Click to expand...

Ankle socks with shorts isnâ€™t a good look regardless of colour. 
Anyone that thinks they look smart with their white socks pulled up are deluded.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

Summed up perfectly in 3 mins.

One word to sum up the whole sock debate

Pathetic


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really? I think if you are taking up the game then chances are you'll go down the pay and play/municipal route as a lot of us did. A lot of these (not all of course) seem to be more relaxed. I can think of a host of reasons why the game may struggle to attract new participants but white socks isn't one of them
		
Click to expand...

Nope, been a member of a private club pretty much since I started. The suggestion is then that this should then indoctrinate you in how to properly behave at a private club. So private member's clubs trying to attract juniors and bring them through to full members are waisting their time as they need to be broken in at a municipal course first to change their sock wearing habits. Can you not see that people, me included, have issues with being told what to wear and that certain aspects of the media or interested parties let me to paint golf in a certain way and this just provides fuel to the fire.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Imo the facts are clear. You can argue the semantics about whether it is a daft rule, out of date, stereotypical etc, etc, but the core fact remains that you have to adhere to their request
		
Click to expand...

But the discussion was about whether itâ€™s a daft rule or not - rather than if the rules should be obeyed - which kinda makes your post superfluous , no?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Imo the facts are clear cut. A club evokes a dress code policy of white socks. Whether that is an antiquated and outdated rule or not, it is a pre-requisite of visitors (and presumably members) to abide to. Failure to do so may result in an embarrassing request to leave the course or purchase suitable attire. You can argue the semantics about whether it is a daft rule, out of date, stereotypical etc, etc, but the core fact remains that you have to adhere to their request
		
Click to expand...

But that is not the full argument being made. People are actually looking at the bigger picture and attention this brings and are debating this point. By your opinion women should not vote etc. The fact is that modernisation only comes about by having an opinion but if you are happy with a game caught up in a bygon era then stick with it or produce an opinion better than just follow the rules and ignore the idiocy of it. After all, if people had not spoken up certain clubs would not even treat women equally


----------



## Duckster (Jul 26, 2019)

Seriously is this still going on? If you donâ€™t like a dress code then there are a few avenues open to you. You could either:
1. Follow the rules the club has in place. Letâ€™s be honest, you are the one who wants to play there.
2. Be so offended at the colour of sock rule that you take your money else where.
3. Be so offended at the colour of sock rule that you decide to join the club, get on the board/committee and change the rule


----------



## woofers (Jul 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:








Summed up perfectly in 3 mins.

One word to sum up the whole sock debate

Pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Nice video.......now letâ€™s talk about those cropped trousers heâ€™s wearing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 26, 2019)

In the early 80s, 2 of us played a posh course not too far from Blackpool , something like Formby i think.
A non golfing friend walked along just spectating,  but he was wearing football type shorts.
After a few holes some official appeared and told him they weren't suitable attire and either cover up or leave.
His only option was a pair of my waterproof trousers, the temp must have been at least 25c, the sweat was running down his legs lol.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

Well I think we've done socks to death.

I'm looking forward to the next problem on the horizon.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 26, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			This almost flies in the face of the whole debate of clubs moving forward, trainer socks are now the norm, ankle socks are so last decade.
		
Click to expand...

Even with sock suspenders


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because if they start allowing trainer socks theyâ€™re opening the flood gates,next itâ€™ll be mankiniâ€™s & cowboy boots.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite summer attire for the monthly medal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			But the discussion was about whether itâ€™s a daft rule or not - rather than if the rules should be obeyed - which kinda makes your post superfluous , no?
		
Click to expand...




Duckster said:



			Seriously is this still going on? If you donâ€™t like a dress code then there are a few avenues open to you. You could either:
1. Follow the rules the club has in place. Letâ€™s be honest, you are the one who wants to play there.
2. Be so offended at the colour of sock rule that you take your money else where.
3. Be so offended at the colour of sock rule that you decide to join the club, get on the board/committee and change the rule
		
Click to expand...

Or simply just have a discussion on a golf forum about it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Imo the facts are clear cut. A club evokes a dress code policy of white socks. Whether that is an antiquated and outdated rule or not, it is a pre-requisite of visitors (and presumably members) to abide to. Failure to do so may result in an embarrassing request to leave the course or purchase suitable attire. You can argue the semantics about whether it is a daft rule, out of date, stereotypical etc, etc, but the core fact remains that you have to adhere to their request
		
Click to expand...

Just imagine if the countries formally behind the iron curtain had adopted this way of thinking.

Thankfully their were some free thinking individuals.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

Duckster said:



			Seriously is this still going on? If you donâ€™t like a dress code then there are a few avenues open to you. You could either:
1. Follow the rules the club has in place. Letâ€™s be honest, you are the one who wants to play there.
2. Be so offended at the colour of sock rule that you take your money else where.
3. Be so offended at the colour of sock rule that you decide to join the club, get on the board/committee and change the rule
		
Click to expand...

It is going on because there is a wider argument being made. Bigger issue but Without social media and and public comment do you think Muirfield would have female members. Hold on, that was just a rule that you either take or leave.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Imo the facts are clear cut. A club evokes a dress code policy of white socks. Whether that is an antiquated and outdated rule or not, it is a pre-requisite of visitors (and presumably members) to abide to. Failure to do so may result in an embarrassing request to leave the course or purchase suitable attire. You can argue the semantics about whether it is a daft rule, out of date, stereotypical etc, etc, but the core fact remains that you have to adhere to their request
		
Click to expand...

But the argument is way beyond that but hey, supporting the established position is always better than advocating change. It is this mentality and inability to look at the bigger picture that holds back the spread of the game.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Well I think we've done socks to death.

I'm looking forward to the next problem on the horizon.






Click to expand...

This is a look that baffles me. Do trousers really need to come with instructions?

A few years ago, a couple of 16 year olds at my club played in the scratch team. The fashion amongst the younger members at the time was to wear waterproofs, exactly as per the photo, what ever the weather. 
So come the match, the two kids were on the first tee, waterproofs on, trailing two feet of trouser leg along the ground behind them. 
Caught up with them 3 hours ish later. How did you get on,? Yeah, won on 13.
So the scratch pair they were up against lost against guys that are struggling to walk in their trousers, in 25 degree heat, wearing waterproofs.

They must have had some conversation going home.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

Race and gender exclusion aren't the same issue as dress code. Good grief, it so obviously isn't the same issue I'm not even going to reply.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			It is going on because there is a wider argument being made. Bigger issue but Without social media and and public comment do you think Muirfield would have female members. Hold on, that was just a rule that you either take or leave.
		
Click to expand...

The colour of socks worn at a private members club versus if a course that holds the Open not allowing women members. Aye, thatâ€™s solid comparison.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or simply just have a discussion on a golf forum about it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

a discussion that means sod all unless someone actually takes it to the club


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

Duckster said:



			The colour of socks worn at a private members club versus if a course that holds the Open not allowing women members. Aye, thatâ€™s solid comparison.
		
Click to expand...

It is a ridiculous rule that members saw as reasonable but the public at large saw as outdated an antiquated and was changed by external opinion not by any desire of the membership. Seems pretty much a spot on comparison to me


----------



## Duckster (Jul 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			It is a ridiculous rule that members saw as reasonable but the public at large saw as outdated an antiquated and was changed by external opinion not by any desire of the membership. Seems pretty much a spot on comparison to me
		
Click to expand...

No. It was a ridiculous rule that the R&A saw would make them look bad and there fore put pressure on the club to change it. But if you think that sock colour against allowing women is in the same league then itâ€™s pointless even thinking about debating the point with you


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Race and gender exclusion aren't the same issue as dress code. Good grief, it so obviously isn't the same issue I'm not even going to reply.
		
Click to expand...

Why, different levels of gravity but still clubs changing rules based on external influence and maintaining a tradition because members saw it as acceptable. Nothing changes is debate is limited to accept the rule or go away.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

I love a good dress code rule though. The more bizarre, the better.
As said on here before, my club used to have a rule where you could wear shorts in the dining room up til 11, but you could not sit down. You could stand, and eat a full English, but you could not sit.
Bizarre? Yes. Pointlessly stupid? Yes. But I loved it.
Eccentricity is wonderful. It seperates the mundane from the truly extraordinary.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

Duckster said:



			a discussion that means sod all unless someone actually takes it to the club
		
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			was changed by external opinion not by any desire of the membership. Seems pretty much a spot on comparison to me
		
Click to expand...

Except that's wrong. It was changed over time due to process within the club over many years of internal manoeuvring and numerous attempts to allow women from its members. 

It was actually internal opinion that made them change.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

Duckster said:



			No. It was a ridiculous rule that the R&A saw would make them look bad and there fore put pressure on the club to change it. But if you think that sock colour against allowing women is in the same league then itâ€™s pointless even thinking about debating the point with you
		
Click to expand...

Actually it is not, the bigger debate is the outdated opinions of clubs as a whole of which this is a small but salient example especially as to how it supports stereotypical opinions of golf as a whole of which this is a classic example. Willing to debate on whatever level you see fit but Muirfield is I st a classic example of how it takes outside pressure to change outdated views. And the R&A were quite happy to stock by Muirfield until the press, and most significantly, social media got involved


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I love a good dress code rule though. The more bizarre, the better.
As said on here before, my club used to have a rule where you could wear shorts in the dining room up til 11, but you could not sit down. You could stand, and eat a full English, but you could not sit.
Bizarre? Yes. Pointlessly stupid? Yes. But I loved it.
Eccentricity is wonderful. It seperates the mundane from the truly extraordinary.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ that is actually so stupid it is funny. 

Imagine having to enforce this rule ðŸ¤£


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Except that's wrong. It was changed over time due to process within the club over many years of internal manoeuvring and numerous attempts to allow women from its members.

It was actually internal opinion that made them change.
		
Click to expand...

So the furore in the media did nothing. The fact that it took a couple of votes to make the change confirms that nothing would have happened without the withdrawal of Open status and the number of years this went unchallenged confirms that nothing would have happened without media pressure


----------



## Duckster (Jul 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Actually it is not, the bigger debate is the outdated opinions of clubs as a whole of which this is a small but salient example especially as to how it supports stereotypical opinions of golf as a whole of which this is a classic example. Willing to debate on whatever level you see fit but Muirfield is I st a classic example of how it takes outside pressure to change outdated views. And the R&A were quite happy to stock by Muirfield until the press, and most significantly, social media got involved
		
Click to expand...

So whatâ€™s your opinion on the women only clubs (of which there are more)?

But seriously. Itâ€™s about a clubs sock colour. In their own rules!

If you donâ€™t like it, donâ€™t go. Open your own course and make sure you post on there that any clothing is allowed. But donâ€™t whinge if somewhere else has a rule thatâ€™s (normally) been voted on by the membership. As Iâ€™ve said before, if you donâ€™t like that then join the club and change the rule


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Duckster said:



			The colour of socks worn at a private members club versus if a course that holds the Open not allowing women members. Aye, thatâ€™s solid comparison.
		
Click to expand...




Jimaroid said:



			Except that's wrong. It was changed over time due to process within the club over many years of internal manoeuvring and numerous attempts to allow women from its members.

It was actually internal opinion that made them change.
		
Click to expand...

Where's Fairwaydodger  [Karen ] gone these days


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			It is a ridiculous rule that members saw as reasonable but the public at large saw as outdated an antiquated and was changed by external opinion not by any desire of the membership. Seems pretty much a spot on comparison to me
		
Click to expand...

But not so outdated and antiquated that any women only clubs have been bullied into taking male members. Letâ€™s at least be honest, this wasnâ€™t a gender issue, it was an Open Championship issue.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

Duckster said:



			So whatâ€™s your opinion on the women only clubs (of which there are more)?

But seriously. Itâ€™s about a clubs sock colour. In their own rules!

If you donâ€™t like it, donâ€™t go. Open your own course and make sure you post on there that any clothing is allowed. But donâ€™t whinge if somewhere else has a rule thatâ€™s (normally) been voted on by the membership. As Iâ€™ve said before, if you donâ€™t like that then join the club and change the rule
		
Click to expand...

Actually disagree with any segregational rules and am happy to discuss any such issues. What I feel is that it is important to voice an opinion on anything that seems idiotic and this is no exception. If any person came up with any valid reason that this is a sensible law then I would happily accept that opinion but, as in life, the bury your head in the sand, like it or lump it approach as that is how it as always been winds me up. Why is it so alien to people to look at a rule or regulation and ask why and expect a salient response or to look at the bigger picture beyond one incident.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

One thing I've got from reading this thread and the social media fallout from some of the members at the club, it amazes me how many people that play golf without the ability to understand that it's OK to question things like dress codes instead tell us we should just accept things and if we don't like it tough. That's the sort of argument my parents gave me as a toddler "that's the way it is because I say so" ðŸ˜‚

My personal fave so far was where someone asked why do the military wear the same uniform ðŸ˜‚ I'll remember next time I'm on Ops in desert camo that it doesn't help and wear my bright pink disco outfit because blending into the environment doesn't matter ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

Love how this blows out of all reality and into something itâ€™s not

Its socks! Socks. You wear them to cover your feet 

More important things to worry about ..

Just wear whatever colour you pick out first


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Actually disagree with any segregational rules and am happy to discuss any such issues. What I feel is that it is important to voice an opinion on anything that seems idiotic and this is no exception. If any person came up with any valid reason that this is a sensible law then I would happily accept that opinion but, as in life, the bury your head in the sand, like it or lump it approach as that is how it as always been winds me up. Why is it so alien to people to look at a rule or regulation and ask why and expect a salient response or to look at the bigger picture beyond one incident.
		
Click to expand...

I think what's been hugely missed here as well is the club in question state in their dress code women can wear what colour they want... So clearly the issue isn't about sock colour at all, but instead just doing what your told and not being able to be an adult and dress accordingly, if it's OK for the women to wear coloured socks that should be universally acceptable for the men to.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			One thing I've got from reading this thread and the social media fallout from some of the members at the club, it amazes me how many people that play golf without the ability to understand that it's OK to question things like dress codes instead tell us we should just accept things and if we don't like it tough. That's the sort of argument my parents gave me as a toddler "that's the way it is because I say so" ðŸ˜‚

My personal fave so far was where someone asked why do the military wear the same uniform ðŸ˜‚ I'll remember next time I'm on Ops in desert camo that it doesn't help and wear my bright pink disco outfit because blending into the environment doesn't matter ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Is it because a lot of people who set these rules came from national service days and questioning the rules is forbidden


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Love how this blows out of all reality and into something itâ€™s not

Its socks! Socks. You wear them to cover your feet

More important things to worry about ..

Just wear whatever colour you pick out first
		
Click to expand...

Again, another missed point. The bigger picture is being discussed and how such adverse media comment bolsters stereotypical views and can impact on the spread of the game.

And the argument works both ways, it's socks, why does it matter. Still not heard a reason why it should


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Again, another missed point. The bigger picture is being discussed and how such adverse media comment bolsters stereotypical views and can impact on the spread of the game.

And the argument works both ways, it's socks, why does it matter. Still not heard a reason why it should
		
Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s the rules apparently


----------



## KenL (Jul 26, 2019)

People mentioned Muirfield so I just checked their dress code.
With shorts you can wear long socks or white (...wait for it...) or dark coloured short socks.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Is it because a lot of people who set these rules came from national service days and questioning the rules is forbidden
		
Click to expand...

The irony of that is that they themselves are the actual parody of what people perceive golf to be and they can't see it themselves ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			The fact that it took a couple of votes to make the change confirms that nothing would have happened without the withdrawal of Open status and the number of years this went unchallenged confirms that nothing would have happened without media pressure
		
Click to expand...

I think this is an incorrect extrapolation from an end result. Muirfield care about the Open, I don't think they care about external media pressure at all, they've only ever cared about what their members want.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The irony of that is that they themselves are the actual parody of what people perceive golf to be and they can't see it themselves ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I just noticed the post count on this thread 

250 plus replies in one dAy? People really donâ€™t like being questioned 

No wonder people hate crossfield he challenges every single aspect of the norm for golf (rightly and wrongly at times) the sock police canâ€™t handle it


----------



## KenL (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			I think this is an incorrect extrapolation from an end result. Muirfield care about the Open, I don't think they care about external media pressure at all, they've only ever cared about what their members want.
		
Click to expand...

And, their members decided to embrace the change and allow women members.  Muirfield, like all the clubs on the rota don't actually need the Open.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

KenL said:



			And, their members decided to embrace the change and allow women members.  Muirfield, like all the clubs on the rota don't actually need the Open.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know. That was what I already said?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			I think this is an incorrect extrapolation from an end result. Muirfield care about the Open, I don't think they care about external media pressure at all, they've only ever cared about what their members want.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but I think it was the media pressure that brought the situation to light and that resulted in a decision between female members or the open. I do not think that the R&A would ever have played that hand if it was not for the media furore both social and regular.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2019)

Can we get back to socks because it's clearly a much easier problem to deal with than gender. 

G'night.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I just noticed the post count on this thread

250 plus replies in one dAy? People really donâ€™t like being questioned

No wonder people hate crossfield he challenges every single aspect of the norm for golf (rightly and wrongly at times) the sock police canâ€™t handle it
		
Click to expand...

Should see the uproar it's caused with some of their members getting ripped on social media ðŸ˜‚
Plus the fact the guy concerned has now been invited onto KM radio to discuss the flaws in golf at clubs like this. To think people on here saying nobody outside golf will care or be put off the game. I think last time I saw the listening figures their breakfast show alone got 116k listeners daily. Even my Mrs now we live in Lincoln still tunes in to it. 

Whether people agree or not sock gate is going viral and locally will now damage the clubs reputation for being welcoming. That's going to affect revenue in some way or other. Plus the welcoming part doesn't extend to the pro shop anyway the pro and the guy who works for him are both bloody rude & arrogant, and that's coming from me someone that's known them 20 years not based on a one off instance


----------



## User20204 (Jul 26, 2019)

A quick question for you all, should a clubs dress code be relaxed during extremes of weather ?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Can we get back to socks because it's clearly a much easier problem to deal with than gender. 

G'night. 

Click to expand...

Depends where you put the sock, I like to claim to be sock neutral don't judgeðŸ˜‰


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			A quick question for you all, should a clubs dress code be relaxed during extremes of weather ?
		
Click to expand...

On the course, no assuming shorts are acceptable. In the clubhouse, yes. Even my firm allowed shorts and polo shirts instead of suit and tie this week


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			A quick question for you all, should a clubs dress code be relaxed during extremes of weather ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.. 

I don't care if someone plays in shorts and t-shirt in summer or Hoody in winter. Doesn't bother me what they wear in the clubhouse flip flops or whatever they choose. It's the ridiculousness of some rules for the sake of it that wind me up.


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 27, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Except that's wrong. It was changed over time due to process within the club over many years of internal manoeuvring and numerous attempts to allow women from its members.

It was actually internal opinion that made them change.
		
Click to expand...

You surely don't believe that?

Of course the media pressure swung the outcome.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			A quick question for you all, should a clubs dress code be relaxed during extremes of weather ?
		
Click to expand...

Even Sunningdale were letting us off wearing jacket and trousers in the dining room this week. They let us in wearing whatever we were wearing.

Now, where are my lime green ankle sock....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Should see the uproar it's caused with some of their members getting ripped on social media ðŸ˜‚
Plus the fact the guy concerned has now been invited onto KM radio to discuss the flaws in golf at clubs like this. To think people on here saying nobody outside golf will care or be put off the game. I think last time I saw the listening figures their breakfast show alone got 116k listeners daily. Even my Mrs now we live in Lincoln still tunes in to it.

Whether people agree or not sock gate is going viral and locally will now damage the clubs reputation for being welcoming. That's going to affect revenue in some way or other. Plus the welcoming part doesn't extend to the pro shop anyway the pro and the guy who works for him are both bloody rude & arrogant, and that's coming from me someone that's known them 20 years not based on a one off instance
		
Click to expand...

Here's a thought.....perhpas it was a deliberate act of someone looking to create a story? The guy in question is news editor at KM and we all know how local news publications go.
 For the record, I don't buy into his "emabaressed" about his socks. To me I would suggest he may have had other issues with the pro at GGC and has used this to seek some sort of revenge for something thats gone on in the past.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Even Sunningdale were letting us off wearing jacket and trousers in the dining room this week. They let us in wearing whatever we were wearing.

Now, where are my lime green ankle sock....

Click to expand...

If you wore lime green socks with white shoes that would look quite funky. 

But black socks with white shoes......


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 27, 2019)

I always thought the rule about having to wear white socks was a very sensible one.  Anyone one wearing other colour socks with shorts looks a nob.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 27, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I always thought the rule about having to wear white socks was a very sensible one.  Anyone one wearing other colour socks with shorts looks a nob.
		
Click to expand...

You think someone wearing black shoes, white socks and black shorts looks sensible but wearing black shoes, black socks and black shorts looks a nob


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Here's a thought.....perhpas it was a deliberate act of someone looking to create a story? The guy in question is news editor at KM and we all know how local news publications go.
For the record, I don't buy into his "emabaressed" about his socks. To me I would suggest he may have had other issues with the pro at GGC and has used this to seek some sort of revenge for something thats gone on in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you that it seems to be creating news because of his position, especially as had he been in pro shop he would be told there and not on first tee where he decided to make the scene of removing them as I'm sure you know the layout like I do it's not remotely in view of the clubhouse. 

Unfortunately for GGC though this guys actions are gaining traction.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Completely agree with you that it seems to be creating news because of his position, especially as had he been in pro shop he would be told there and not on first tee where he decided to make the scene of removing them as I'm sure you know the layout like I do it's not remotely in view of the clubhouse.

Unfortunately for GGC though this guys actions are gaining traction.
		
Click to expand...

It's their own fault
Sockism of the highest order...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Even Sunningdale were letting us off wearing jacket and trousers in the dining room this week. They let us in wearing whatever we were wearing.

Now, where are my lime green ankle sock....

Click to expand...

In the drawer next to your lime green mankini ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜ŽðŸ¤¢ðŸ¤¢


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			In the drawer next to your lime green mankini ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜ŽðŸ¤¢ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite worried that you actually know that...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm quite worried that you actually know that... 

Click to expand...

Mrs imurg told me, sheâ€™s worried about him. 
Itâ€™s a bit small for you BIM if you were after it ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜‚


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Completely agree with you that it seems to be creating news because of his position, especially as had he been in pro shop he would be told there and not on first tee where he decided to make the scene of removing them as I'm sure you know the layout like I do it's not remotely in view of the clubhouse.

Unfortunately for GGC though this guys actions are gaining traction.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunate but probably not undeserved though. 

Either way, we are a lot of pages in and no one can explain why the rule exists, why it came about, and why it shouldn't be scrapped. Other of course than 'standards'


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 27, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			Unfortunate but probably not undeserved though.

Either way, we are a lot of pages in and no one can explain why the rule exists, why it came about, and why it shouldn't be scrapped. Other of course than 'standards' 

Click to expand...

As touched on in the video I posted it boils down to â€œclassâ€. Jeans not allowed in the club house is a prime example (in some clubhouses before people jump on the example).. these were originally brought in when jeans werenâ€™t what they are today.. jeans are now opening worn as smart casual to many events, fashionable. Where as in years gone by they were worn as working mans clothes. So canâ€™t possible have them allowed at the golf club. Stops tradesmen popping into the clubhouse on way home from work for a pint rather than going to the pub. Us and them. Pure and simple.

As the video touched on black socks are mainly seen as office socks.. ie you have worn them to the office you canâ€™t possible now wear them for golf. You must wear a sports sock (because you canâ€™t wear white to the office) 

Dress it up however people claim to â€œmaintain standardsâ€ itâ€™s trying to maintain the line between working class and middle class by mostly people who are actually working class and donâ€™t want to appear working class so insist on the dress code to hide the fact their working class.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			In the drawer next to your lime green mankini ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜ŽðŸ¤¢ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

Ah...the ever "younger brother" problem of hand-me-downs...and it's still got that funny mark on it..


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			As touched on in the video I posted it boils down to â€œclassâ€. Jeans not allowed in the club house is a prime example (in some clubhouses before people jump on the example).. these were originally brought in when jeans werenâ€™t what they are today.. jeans are now opening worn as smart casual to many events, fashionable. Where as in years gone by they were worn as working mans clothes. So canâ€™t possible have them allowed at the golf club. Stops tradesmen popping into the clubhouse on way home from work for a pint rather than going to the pub. Us and them. Pure and simple.

As the video touched on black socks are mainly seen as office socks.. ie you have worn them to the office you canâ€™t possible now wear them for golf. You must wear a sports sock (because you canâ€™t wear white to the office)

Dress it up however people claim to â€œmaintain standardsâ€ itâ€™s trying to maintain the line between working class and middle class by mostly people who are actually working class and donâ€™t want to appear working class so insist on the dress code to hide the fact their working class.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are probably, and sadly, correct.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 27, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			I think you are probably, and sadly, correct.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s like the whole tucked in untucked debate.. some people actually look smarter with their polo shirts untucked. (Not saying Iâ€™m one and for the record mines always tucked in) 

However clubs insist on telling grown ups how to wear the shirt they have to wear to play the game...

My football club (West Ham) posted a video of them all playing golf on pre season tour of China in West Ham polo training tops

Now these are people with more money than most golf club goers can only dream of yet in England you would never see a club let them on in football branded polos

Another class control system


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			As touched on in the video I posted it boils down to â€œclassâ€. Jeans not allowed in the club house is a prime example (in some clubhouses before people jump on the example).. these were originally brought in when jeans werenâ€™t what they are today.. jeans are now opening worn as smart casual to many events, fashionable. Where as in years gone by they were worn as working mans clothes. So canâ€™t possible have them allowed at the golf club. Stops tradesmen popping into the clubhouse on way home from work for a pint rather than going to the pub. Us and them. Pure and simple.

As the video touched on black socks are mainly seen as office socks.. ie you have worn them to the office you canâ€™t possible now wear them for golf. You must wear a sports sock (because you canâ€™t wear white to the office)

Dress it up however people claim to â€œmaintain standardsâ€ itâ€™s trying to maintain the line between working class and middle class by mostly people who are actually working class and donâ€™t want to appear working class so insist on the dress code to hide the fact their working class.
		
Click to expand...

Deluded


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			...
Dress it up however people claim to â€œmaintain standardsâ€ itâ€™s trying to maintain the line between working class and middle class by mostly people who are actually working class and donâ€™t want to appear working class so insist on the dress code to hide the fact their working class.
		
Click to expand...

Twaddle!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			Unfortunate but probably not undeserved though.

Either way, we are a lot of pages in and no one can explain why the rule exists, why it came about, and why it shouldn't be scrapped. Other of course than 'standards' 

Click to expand...

Why it exists is flipping irrelevant. 

The fact that it actually exists means that it has to be adhered to or you donâ€™t get to play.

If a club ever changes the rule then whatever they change it to will need to be adhered to. 

If you donâ€™t like the rule then donâ€™t play those courses that require white socks.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2019)

And my thoughts are that sports socks are generally white and easily obtainable by â€œall classesâ€ and that having one colour makes everyone the same. Plus itâ€™s easy to see when someone has broken the rule.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 27, 2019)

Anyone else slightly hesitate and have a good laugh to themselves whilst putting their socks on this morning?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone else slightly hesitate and have a good laugh to themselves whilst putting their socks on this morning?
		
Click to expand...

I only own white socks because I play golf so Iâ€™m okay


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 27, 2019)

Getting told you can't wear a certain colour of socks, is that against my human rights?

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2019)

I k


pauljames87 said:



			As touched on in the video I posted it boils down to â€œclassâ€. Jeans not allowed in the club house is a prime example (in some clubhouses before people jump on the example).. these were originally brought in when jeans werenâ€™t what they are today.. jeans are now opening worn as smart casual to many events, fashionable. Where as in years gone by they were worn as working mans clothes. So canâ€™t possible have them allowed at the golf club. Stops tradesmen popping into the clubhouse on way home from work for a pint rather than going to the pub. Us and them. Pure and simple.

As the video touched on black socks are mainly seen as office socks.. ie you have worn them to the office you canâ€™t possible now wear them for golf. You must wear a sports sock (because you canâ€™t wear white to the office)

Dress it up however people claim to â€œmaintain standardsâ€ itâ€™s trying to maintain the line between working class and middle class by mostly people who are actually working class and donâ€™t want to appear working class so insist on the dress code to hide the fact their working class.
		
Click to expand...

I know my place ...

Class distinction is so 1970â€™s , donâ€™t think itâ€™s a relevant argument in this day and age.

I donâ€™t agree with these stringent dress codes, they are a throwback to a distant time, but if Sunningdale says  to wear white socks with shorts, then white socks is what I shall and indeed did, wear.

Itâ€™s their trainset, if you want to play those courses then you follow their rules even if you think they are archaic.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2019)

To prove a point some years ago my mate dressed the same as his wife ( cue jokes).
He wore a white tee shirt with no sleeves ,black shorts and black socks.
His wife was dressed exactly the same.
He was refused on the course and clubhouse because he had improperly dressed for golf. 
But his wife was fine.

One of the main things in our club is equality.
That black socks were ok is fine.
We have a white sock rule but any other colour worn will not be asked to leave just advised if coming back again.
Although I donâ€™t know anyone who has been pulled up and most wear what they want.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone else slightly hesitate and have a good laugh to themselves whilst putting their socks on this morning?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s pissing down in Liverpool so no white socks today.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 27, 2019)

Ambient outside temperature 16 and over.....on with the shorts. Workday, black trainer socks with the safety trainers. Not going to work.....white trainer socks and whatever footwear is needed


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			To prove a point some years ago my mate dressed the same as his wife ( cue jokes).
He wore a white tee shirt with no sleeves ,black shorts and black socks.
His wife was dressed exactly the same.
He was refused on the course and clubhouse because he had improperly dressed for golf.
But his wife was fine.

One of the main things in our club is equality.
That black socks were ok is fine.
		
Click to expand...

A similar 'challenge' was suggested at a previous club!

The result was 2 changes to the dress code - both involving socks! Black socks with shorts were 'discouraged' rather than banned. Men were allowed to wear 'bobble' socks (the 'foot only' ones that are prevented from falling into shoes by a 'bobble'). The continuation of the 'sleeved' shirt requirement (Men only) was explained as required to be 'normal/reasonably tidy' clothing over-riding the 'equality' aspects.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I k


I know my place ...

Class distinction is so 1970â€™s , donâ€™t think itâ€™s a relevant argument in this day and age.

I donâ€™t agree with these stringent dress codes, they are a throwback to a distant time, but if Sunningdale says  to wear white socks with shorts, then white socks is what I shall and indeed did, wear.

Itâ€™s their trainset, if you want to play those courses then you follow their rules even if you think they are archaic.
		
Click to expand...

To which I do if I choose to play them

But the reason why they were put in place is what I posted. Pure and simple.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			A similar 'challenge' was suggested at a previous club!

The result was 2 changes to the dress code - both involving socks! Black socks with shorts were 'discouraged' rather than banned. Men were allowed to wear 'bobble' socks (the 'foot only' ones that are prevented from falling into shoes by a 'bobble'). The continuation of the 'sleeved' shirt requirement (Men only) was explained as required to be 'normal/reasonably tidy' clothing over-riding the 'equality' aspects.
		
Click to expand...

So women wearing sleeveless blouse is untidy using that logic.?

The whole point of equality is you donâ€™t override aspects surely.

It all all started at ours because women could wear trainer socks and we could not.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			So women wearing sleeveless blouse is untidy using that logic.?
...
		
Click to expand...

No! 

Though, from my limited experience of ladies clothing a sleveless 'blouse' might be! 'Top' was the description that sprang to my mind.

And likewise, it was the boblle/trainer sock issue that was the main 'controversy' at that review.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 27, 2019)

Wow. What a cracking read!! Jim summed it up earlier in that there are dress codes in many areas - school, work, nightclubs, playing bowls, Army, football etc. Why they are there is often historic and sometimes safety. You don't like the rules at your club, campaign to change - chances are if the majority agree, they will be changed - democracy, evolution - bless the Lord! You go to another club, where the rules have been made or evolved in a similar way, you play by their rules or you go and sit in the corner! You play for your local sunday league team and they have red tops and yellow socks, you do it or do you mean that the yellow socks are part of a working-class conspiracy!!

This forum has been taken over by a few real cockwambles that just post or argue for the sake of it - time for a cull, but that is for another time


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			This forum has been taken over by a few real cockwambles that just post or argue for the sake of it - time for a cull, but that is for another time
		
Click to expand...

I have a list ðŸ‘


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 27, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			Wow. What a cracking read!! Jim summed it up earlier in that there are dress codes in many areas - school, work, nightclubs, playing bowls, Army, football etc. Why they are there is often historic and sometimes safety. You don't like the rules at your club, campaign to change - chances are if the majority agree, they will be changed - democracy, evolution - bless the Lord! You go to another club, where the rules have been made or evolved in a similar way, you play by their rules or you go and sit in the corner! You play for your local sunday league team and they have red tops and yellow socks, you do it or do you mean that the yellow socks are part of a working-class conspiracy!!

*This forum has been taken over by a few real cockwambles that just post or argue for the sake of it - time for a cull, but that is for another time*

Click to expand...

Oof,  perfect example of the attitude that stinks through out the game.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			Wow. What a cracking read!! Jim summed it up earlier in that there are dress codes in many areas - school, work, nightclubs, playing bowls, Army, football etc. Why they are there is often historic and sometimes safety. You don't like the rules at your club, campaign to change - chances are if the majority agree, they will be changed - democracy, evolution - bless the Lord! You go to another club, where the rules have been made or evolved in a similar way, you play by their rules or you go and sit in the corner! You play for your local sunday league team and they have red tops and yellow socks, you do it or do you mean that the yellow socks are part of a working-class conspiracy!!

This forum has been taken over by a few real cockwambles that just post or argue for the sake of it - time for a cull, but that is for another time
		
Click to expand...

I hear you Slasher...
But have you never wondered why knee length black socks are ok but ankle length black socks aren't...?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I hear you Slasher...
But have you never wondered why knee length black socks are ok but ankle length black socks aren't...?
		
Click to expand...

Could it be because garter belt have straps that just might reach the knee?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 27, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Oof,  perfect example of the attitude that stinks through out the game.
		
Click to expand...

Phil - first on the list for you - another half dozen are also obvious


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 27, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			Wow. What a cracking read!! Jim summed it up earlier in that there are dress codes in many areas - school, work, nightclubs, playing bowls, Army, football etc. Why they are there is often historic and sometimes safety. You don't like the rules at your club, campaign to change - chances are if the majority agree, they will be changed - democracy, evolution - bless the Lord! You go to another club, where the rules have been made or evolved in a similar way, you play by their rules or you go and sit in the corner! You play for your local sunday league team and they have red tops and yellow socks, you do it or do you mean that the yellow socks are part of a working-class conspiracy!!

This forum has been taken over by a few real cockwambles that just post or argue for the sake of it - time for a cull, but that is for another time
		
Click to expand...

Schools uniforms have changed. Lots can wear polos instead of shirts and ties, blazers etc 

Police some forces wear polos on duty 

Work we have a no tie policy now , and official uniform has shorts!

Times change 

You move with them


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I hear you Slasher...
But have you never wondered why knee length black socks are ok but ankle length black socks aren't...?
		
Click to expand...

I personally don't like or understand long sock policy but another example of something that is dying out as many clubs have dropped it. As to why black ok here and for short socks, no idea!!


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 27, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			Phil - first on the list for you - another half dozen are also obvious
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, perhaps we should make the forum into an exclusive private members club? I get the impression there are a few of you who'd like that.
Then you can have secret meetings and vet all new posters. ðŸ¤£


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Schools uniforms have changed. Lots can wear polos instead of shirts and ties, blazers etc

Police some forces wear polos on duty

Work we have a no tie policy now , and official uniform has shorts!

Times change

You move with them
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I said - things change and evolve and they are doing that in golf as in other areas. But a club will change rules when it members (the ones who fund it part own it) decide to do so.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Schools uniforms have changed. Lots can wear polos instead of shirts and ties, blazers etc

Police some forces wear polos on duty

Work we have a no tie policy now , and official uniform has shorts!

Times change

You move with them
		
Click to expand...

Times may have changed, and yes mostly for the better but they are still dress codes. Smart casual for the office I bet for a starters.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Schools uniforms have changed. Lots can wear polos instead of shirts and ties, blazers etc

Police some forces wear polos on duty

Work we have a no tie policy now , and official uniform has shorts!

Times change

You move with them
		
Click to expand...

And plenty golf clubs move forward as well - all driven by the members if they so wish 

Clubs go at different speeds and some are happy with the way they are 

Ultimately itâ€™s all down to the club and itâ€™s members - there are other clubs around that people are welcome to play if they donâ€™t like whatâ€™s on offer


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 27, 2019)

Sock rules grind my gears, Iâ€™ve only been pulled up at one place Surprisingly at a club in the ghetto in Birmingham. 

It was a hot day. And was asked to purchase some thick white socks. My feet felt like they were on fire. 
If Iâ€™d of not left my socks in the boot Iâ€™d of swapped them round. I like thin trainer socks. I prefer black socks too. The way white socks stain within 1 minute of being in stale footwear is enough to make me wretch. 

Rules are not be followed but to be constantly questioned. Progress will never be made if you donâ€™t question pointless rules and barricades. 
People in authority like to think you should just put up and shut up, always take a stand and speak out. And if all else fails rebel. 

Youâ€™ll always feel better that way.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 27, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Oh dear, perhaps we should make the forum into an exclusive private members club? I get the impression there are a few of you who'd like that.
Then you can have secret meetings and vet all new posters. ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

You are a prize plumb. Where in anything I said was there anything to do with class or private members clubs. An idiot is an idiot no matter what they earn or if they play at the local municipal or Queenwood! Go stroll elsewhere!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			I personally don't like or understand long sock policy but another example of something that is dying out as many clubs have dropped it. As to why black ok here and for short socks, no idea!!
		
Click to expand...

Same here
But that's the crux and starting point of the whole thread.
Guy can't play because his ankle socks aren't white yet if the socks were knee length he'd be ok.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			You are a prize plumb. Where in anything I said was there anything to do with class or private members clubs. An idiot is an idiot no matter what they earn or if they play at the local municipal or Queenwood! Go stroll elsewhere!
		
Click to expand...

Handbags away chaps please, letâ€™s play nice 
Thank you


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Same here
But that's the crux and starting point of the whole thread.
Guy can't play because his ankle socks aren't white yet if the socks were knee length he'd be ok.
		
Click to expand...

I have no problem with having a colour for socks but am almost ambient - the least cost of anything to do with golf


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm watching a bit of the Women's Open, yup it's chucking it down here, and caroline hedwall is wearing a t shirt, no disputing it unlike Tiger's t shirt which is a t shirt to everyone bar 1 person and the Nike marketing team. Anyway, rather like the jogging trousers worn last week by the S.African fella, it wouldn't be allowed at most clubs yet it's fine for a pro. Dress codes are a funny thing.

The course in France looks lovely incidentally.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			As touched on in the video I posted it boils down to class.

Dress it up however people claim to â€œmaintain standardsâ€ itâ€™s trying to maintain the line between working class and middle class by mostly people who are actually working class and donâ€™t want to appear working class so insist on the dress code to hide the fact their working class.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



View attachment 27845

Click to expand...

Nope. Long way off hitting anything other than upon the fact that the attitude from the â€œworking classâ€ on here is mired in the early 1900â€™s.

The so called upper/middle class clubs are loads more inclusive these days and even let us lot on there nowadays


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			there are other clubs around that people are welcome to play if they donâ€™t like whatâ€™s on offer
		
Click to expand...

Are you even aware just how much you repeat yourself Phil? 

Youâ€™re worse than my old Nan,bless her.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Nope. Long way off hitting anything other than upon the fact that the attitude from the â€œworking classâ€ on here is mired in the early 1900â€™s.

The so called upper/middle class clubs are loads more inclusive these days and even let us lot on there nowadays
		
Click to expand...

 Agree to a large extent , but it does explain where the nonsense came from in the first place.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 27, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Are you even aware just how much you repeat yourself Phil?

Youâ€™re worse than my old Nan,bless her.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but again, there are plenty of other clubs that you can play if you dont like the rules.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have a list ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I hope LP is top of the list? 

ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤­


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2019)

Having seen how  some of the scruffy old fellas at certain top end clubs dress, no wonder they have a silly sock rule.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

If a club said you could wear whatever you liked, there would be the usual moaners complaining they can not play naked.

Perhaps take a club to the European Court of Justice, for the dreadful discrimination against black sock wearers ?

Life is too short. Pull down your troos and slide on the ice.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Are you even aware just how much you repeat yourself Phil?

Youâ€™re worse than my old Nan,bless her.
		
Click to expand...

Good job you donâ€™t moan about Phil every time he posts something. Otherwise youâ€™d be just as bad as your Nan, bless her!


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 27, 2019)

No wonder golf gets a bad press at times. I would comply if required but the sock code is a sad and pathetic little rule upheld by sad and pathetic little men. Rules may be rules but I find it quite pitiful that someone can be denied access or thrown off a course for the sake of a couple of inches of fabric above their shoes. Perhaps some people donâ€™t have much of a life.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



*As touched on in the video I posted it boils down to â€œclassâ€. *Jeans not allowed in the club house is a prime example (in some clubhouses before people jump on the example).. these were originally brought in when jeans werenâ€™t what they are today.. jeans are now opening worn as smart casual to many events, fashionable. Where as in years gone by they were worn as working mans clothes. So canâ€™t possible have them allowed at the golf club. Stops tradesmen popping into the clubhouse on way home from work for a pint rather than going to the pub. Us and them. Pure and simple.

As the video touched on black socks are mainly seen as office socks.. ie you have worn them to the office you canâ€™t possible now wear them for golf. You must wear a sports sock (because you canâ€™t wear white to the office)

Dress it up however people claim to â€œmaintain standardsâ€ itâ€™s trying to maintain the line between working class and middle class by mostly people who are actually working class and donâ€™t want to appear working class so insist on the dress code to hide the fact their working class.
		
Click to expand...

No, it boils down to standards.  Years ago, the working class tradesmen that you claim are the cause would go to work in a collar & tie.  Some were still doing it at the time I first started work.  So nothing about keeping the "working class riff riff" in their place whatsoever.  

Your bitterness is as palpable as your comment is laughable.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Schools uniforms have changed. Lots can wear polos instead of shirts and ties, blazers etc

Police some forces wear polos on duty

Work we have a no tie policy now , and official uniform has shorts!

Times change

You move with them
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest, what's the policy on this at the club where you are a member?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			If a club said you could wear whatever you liked, there would be the usual moaners complaining they can not play naked.

Perhaps take a club to the European Court of Justice, for the dreadful discrimination against black sock wearers ?

Life is too short. Pull down your troos and slide on the ice.

Click to expand...

Now that first part has put a horrible picture in my head.

Boris will take care of the ECJ,

That last part sounds fun though. What happens if they stick to the ice?

Whatâ€™s french for â€œblack socks â€œ we could start a movement like the yellow vests in France.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Now that first part has put a horrible picture in my head.

Boris will take care of the ECJ,

That last part sounds fun though. What happens if they stick to the ice?

Whatâ€™s french for â€œblack socks â€œ we could start a movement like the yellow vests in France.
		
Click to expand...

Chaussettes noires ðŸ‘


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

SatchFan said:



			No wonder golf gets a bad press at times. I would comply if required but the sock code is a sad and pathetic little rule upheld by sad and pathetic little men....
		
Click to expand...

And objected to by sad and pathetic little men....


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			And objected to by sad and pathetic little men....
		
Click to expand...

Or perhaps objected to by people that have the common sense to see wearing coloured socks being against the rules is more ridiculous than allowing things like Loudmouth trousers within those same rules


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Or perhaps objected to by people that have the common sense to see wearing coloured socks being against the rules is more ridiculous than allowing things like Loudmouth trousers within those same rules
		
Click to expand...

No, itâ€™s people who donâ€™t have the common sense to check what the rules are before deciding to wear the wrong things


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Loudmouth trousers tend to be conforming, what ever they look like. However, a friend of mine was refused access wearing a pair at a nice course. They just flat out said, you can't wear those trousers here. Fair play to the course. He is an idiot, and they weren't even ironed.

That said, he could make a Â£3000 suit look like it came from Lidl.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Or perhaps objected to by people that have the common sense to see wearing coloured socks being against the rules is more ridiculous than allowing things like Loudmouth trousers within those same rules
		
Click to expand...

I expect there were plenty of Loudmouth trews on display at Sunningdale a few days ago. And likely to be plenty at any/every GM outing! Not to my taste, but if it doesn't break the club rules....

Btw Common sense is a pretty/extremely rare attribute!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Loudmouth trousers tend to be conforming, what ever they look like. However, a friend of mine was refused access wearing a pair at a nice course. They just flat out said, you can't wear those trousers here. Fair play to the course. He is an idiot, and they weren't even ironed.

That said, he could make a Â£3000 suit look like it came from Lidl.
		
Click to expand...

Is he  a upper class or working class fella this friend?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			No, itâ€™s people who donâ€™t have the common sense to check what the rules are before deciding to wear the wrong things
		
Click to expand...

In the case of the GGC incident yes. 

What about the likes of us that do check abide by the Rules whatsever they are but still don't agree with it.  

Just because something is a rule we abide by doesn't mean the validity shouldn't be questioned.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Is he  a upper class or working class fella this friend?
		
Click to expand...

Oh No! Not the Nine o'Clock News! 

Btw! 'E 'olds it til 'e gets 'ome!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			I expect there were plenty of Loudmouth trews on display at Sunningdale a few days ago. And likely to be plenty at any/every GM outing! Not to my taste, but if it doesn't break the club rules....

Btw Common sense is a pretty/extremely rare attribute!
		
Click to expand...

I don't question question if there were. But that's the issue people have if something like those is accepted within the rules, how can people then say a coloured sock doesn't look appropriate. 

This whole thread has been taken over by people claiming don't like it tough etc. Ridiculous comparisons to School uniforms, military uniforms which is no way comparible. Yet nobody has answered the question posted on page 1, why is it so other than because the rules say so!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			In the case of the GGC incident yes.

What about the likes of us that do check abide by the Rules whatsever they are but still don't agree with it. 

Just because something is a rule we abide by doesn't mean the validity shouldn't be questioned.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnâ€™t give a crap if you agree with a rule or not. You abide by the rule in place, or donâ€™t play! The rules are the rules!
If you want to change it you join the committee.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 27, 2019)

Itâ€™s been answered numerous times. You just donâ€™t like answer so have ignored it.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Couldnâ€™t give a crap if you agree with a rule or not. You abide by the rule in place, or donâ€™t play! The rules are the rules!
If you want to change it you join the committee.
		
Click to expand...

Therein lays the issue.. The attitude of we don't care just do as we say, typical of golf and half the issue in clubs .. As I said earlier in this thread "parent/toddler mentality" 

As for joining the committee easier said than done in a lot of golfing establishments but that's a whole different thread.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Itâ€™s been answered numerous times. You just donâ€™t like answer so have ignored it.
		
Click to expand...

Nope it hasn't the answer has not been given ðŸ™„


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 27, 2019)

Enforcement of a sock rule as stringently as a jacket and tie rule is wrong imo. 

If a visitor makes a faux pas wearing the wrong socks he should be advised to wear white the next time they visit and that should be the end of it. 

Members blatantly ignoring rules shouldn't be ignored and should be addressed accordingly. 

Frog marching visitors off the course is a disgrace. There are ways and means to handle things and that is not it.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Therein lays the issue.. The attitude of we don't care just do as we say, typical of golf and half the issue in clubs .. As I said earlier in this thread "parent/toddler mentality"

As for joining the committee easier said than done in a lot of golfing establishments but that's a whole different thread.
		
Click to expand...

Normally you just apply and hope youâ€™re popular enough to get the necessary votes!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Nope it hasn't the answer has not been given ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

What do you think the answer is?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Normally you just apply and hope youâ€™re popular enough to get the necessary votes!
		
Click to expand...

As I said whole different thread, I know how it's supposed to work though.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I don't question question if there were. But that's the issue people have if something like those is accepted within the rules, how can people then say a coloured sock doesn't look appropriate.

This whole thread has been taken over by people claiming don't like it tough etc. Ridiculous comparisons to School uniforms, military uniforms which is no way comparible. Yet nobody has answered the question posted on page 1, why is it so other than because the rules say so!
		
Click to expand...

The real question seems to me to be.... 'Why does it matter so much'!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Normally you just apply and hope youâ€™re popular enough to get the necessary votes!
		
Click to expand...

So your a known trouble maker.. an anti sock rule kind of person who changes their shoes in the car park .. 

You apply to the committee to help change the rules but arenâ€™t voted on because your not popular enough to matter

However the local drug dealer who wears the correct socks and has lots of mates gets voted on and vetoâ€™s all changes


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			In the case of the GGC incident yes.

What about the likes of us that do check abide by the Rules whatsever they are but still don't agree with it. 

Just because something is a rule we abide by doesn't mean the validity shouldn't be questioned.
		
Click to expand...

But you donâ€™t actually have the right to question the bloody rule because itâ€™s their rule.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			The real question seems to me to be.... 'Why does it matter so much if someone wears black socks with shorts'!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			As I said whole different thread, I know how it's supposed to work though.
		
Click to expand...

So, you get pissy because you donâ€™t like the rules, you know how to go about getting them changed, yet donâ€™t do anything about it.
So whatâ€™s the issue?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			What do you think the answer is?
		
Click to expand...

I know the answer for the club in the OP as been told it by the club themselves when I was there. The answer for them is its just always been the rule and committee refuse to change it. 

I didn't ask the initial question on here, but makes me laugh it gets lost amongst the it is the way it is brigade don't question rules..


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2019)

Just be glad you can wear shorts in comps at your  course, the pro's can't.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			So your a known trouble maker.. an anti sock rule kind of person who changes their shoes in the car park ..

You apply to the committee to help change the rules but arenâ€™t voted on because your not popular enough to matter

However the local drug dealer who wears the correct socks and has lots of mates gets voted on and vetoâ€™s all changes
		
Click to expand...

You have a drug dealer on your committee.
Why donâ€™t you report him to the police ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			You have a drug dealer on your committee.
Why donâ€™t you report him to the police ?
		
Click to expand...

He wears the correct socks... why would anyone suspect such a honest person...


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			The real question seems to me to be.... 'Why does it matter so much'!
		
Click to expand...




JamesR said:



			You have a drug dealer on your committee.
Why donâ€™t you report him to the police ?
		
Click to expand...

He is also on the force......


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			So, you get pissy because you donâ€™t like the rules, you know how to go about getting them changed, yet donâ€™t do anything about it.
So whatâ€™s the issue?
		
Click to expand...

I don't need change the rule at my club any colour of socks is permissable. 

I'm not being pissy at all, I'm  someone that will abide by the Rules and if one doesn't sit right will question it with the relevant authority to be dealt with accordingly. As for why wouldn't I go on a committee, simple answer is I don't have the time to commit to going to meetings and doing things for the club outside of the little time I get to play. Maybe in a few years when I have the time I may do just that.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:





Click to expand...

Kindly don'r Fragger-ing corrupt a quote! Especially, when it's a complete contradiction of the original post!

At least document the change!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			...makes me laugh it gets lost amongst the it is the way it is brigade don't question rules..
		
Click to expand...

I question a lot of rules at my place. I go to the members Q&A, write to the manager etc, and weâ€™ve got things changed. For example, gents werenâ€™t allowed to wear shorts in the bar, but now we are, following sensible discussions and members and committee members putting it forward.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I question a lot of rules at my place. I go to the members Q&A, write to the manager etc, and weâ€™ve got things changed. For example, gents werenâ€™t allowed to wear shorts in the bar, but now we are, following sensible discussions and members and committee members putting it forward.
		
Click to expand...

This is how it should be, and how I would do it as well as I don't have time to be on a committee. 

Though it's strange you say you do this as there's rules you don't agree with but I point out one I don't agree with here and you say I'm being pissy ðŸ¤”


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I know the answer for the club in the OP as been told it by the club themselves when I was there. The answer for them is its just always been the rule and committee refuse to change it.

I didn't ask the initial question on here, but makes me laugh it gets lost amongst the it is the way it is brigade don't question rules..
		
Click to expand...

Committee can't have "refuse[d] to change" something unless it's been challenged prior; therefore we can reasonably conclude it has been challenged at least once but they've decided to keep the rule as is.

You seem to be confusing causation with correlation, "refuse to change" and "don't question rules" are not the same thing.

Their club, their rules. It's just the way it is.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I question a lot of rules at my place. I go to the members Q&A, write to the manager etc, and weâ€™ve got things changed. For example, gents werenâ€™t allowed to wear shorts in the bar, but now we are, following sensible discussions and members and committee members putting it forward.
		
Click to expand...

Are you allowed to wear coloured socks with your shorts in the bar??!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2019)

Thread reminds me of the old days in the works canteen... Same old faces would be sitting at the same tables every day spending every minute whinging how bad the management decisions were... As, by moaning out loud, they were hoping another would take up their issues with management as they didn't have the balls to do so...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Well, you can question anything in your own club, fair enough, but when visiting? Abide by their rules. It is their play ground, and you are a guest. Do the right thing, wear the right kit, put up, shut up, and crack on with it. Your petty rebellion is not going to change a single thing, and will just label you an idiot.

Why white socks? No idea. Does it really matter? No. So if they ask for it, just comply. It isn't hard, it is not demeaning, it just is.

I go to friends houses. They ask me to take my shoes off. In my view, this is stupid. In my house, I don't give a stuff. In theirs, that is what they want, and I comply. I don't argue. It is their place, their rules. I don't throw a strop. I don't go, you cannot be serious, I don't go home, I just take my shoes off.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Kindly don'r Fragger-ing corrupt a quote! Especially, when it's a complete contradiction of the original post!

At least document the change!
		
Click to expand...

Foxy, it's the same question asked from the other side and it's been completely lost in the thread.
We all know that there are dress code rules to follow and if we don't follow them then we can't play the course.
We know that. We'll comply. No discussion.
What we don't know is the reasoning behind 5-6 inches of fabric being offensive - if it's banned it must be - if it's not a certain colour.
Why aren't black gloves banned....?
Or black caps
Or even black shorts...
Being able to wear black knee length socks but not black ankle socks is insane.
It ain't going to change any time soon I suspect 
But it's totally insane


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Well, you can question anything in your own club, fair enough, but when visiting? Abide by their rules. It is their play ground, and you are a guest. Do the right thing, wear the right kit, put up, shut up, and crack on with it. Your petty rebellion is not going to change a single thing, and will just label you an idiot.

Why white socks? No idea. Does it really matter? No. So if they ask for it, just comply. It isn't hard, it is not demeaning, it just is.

I go to friends houses. They ask me to take my shoes off. In my view, this is stupid. In my house, I don't give a stuff. In theirs, that is what they want, and I comply. I don't argue. It is their place, their rules. I don't throw a strop. I don't go, you cannot be serious, I don't go home, I just take my shoes off.
		
Click to expand...

What colour are your socks when you take your shoes off? Do they have a 'white socks only' rule too? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Are you allowed to wear coloured socks with your shorts in the bar??!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know, I have too much style to wear anything other than greyðŸ‘Œ


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

19 pages over an item of clothing that costs less than a pint! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Let's keep this going till we catch the Brexit thread!! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			What colour are your socks when you take your shoes off? Do they have a 'white socks only' rule too? ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

No. They don't have any rules as such, so I always wear one short white, and one long and stripey. That way I am always covered.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Donâ€™t know, I have too much style to wear anything other than greyðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

OMG don't bring grey into it!!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			No. They don't have any rules as such, so I always wear one short white, and one long and stripey. That way I am always covered.
		
Click to expand...

Good man.

Will they allow you to wear slippers though? Might be an idea for next time, particularly in the winter months! Although probably best start another thread for that. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			OMG don't bring grey into it!!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

The sexy ones that go half way up the calf, pulled up & fitting so tightly that they start going translucent ðŸ˜‹ðŸ˜›


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Yet nobody has answered the question posted on page 1, why is it so other than because the rules say so!
		
Click to expand...

Is it because you look stupid wearing black socks with shorts?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Good man.

Will they allow you to wear slippers though? Might be an idea for next time, particularly in the winter months! Although probably best start another thread for that. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

You should always take your slippers with you when visiting friends!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			The sexy ones that go half way up the calf, pulled up & fitting so tightly that they start going translucent ðŸ˜‹ðŸ˜›
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I bet you drive the old lady members wild with those!! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			You should always take your slippers with you when visiting friends!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely! In fact I'll just wear them anyway instead of the shoes! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I go to friends houses. They ask me to take my shoes off. In my view, this is stupid. In my house, I don't give a stuff. In theirs, that is what they want, and I comply. I don't argue. It is their place, their rules. I don't throw a strop. I don't go, you cannot be serious, I don't go home, I just take my shoes off.
		
Click to expand...

But that actually has the simple reasonable reasoning of them not wanting dog crap on the carpet, no?   

If they wouldnâ€™t let you in the house in black socks once the shoes were off youâ€™d think twice ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Is it because you look stupid wearing black socks with shorts?
		
Click to expand...

I've got calves like Big Phil I can pull of black socks.. Black  shoes however I'd definitely look stupid ðŸ˜‰


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			But that actually has the simple reasonable reasoning of them not wanting dog crap on the carpet, no?  

If they wouldnâ€™t let you in the house in black socks once the shoes were off youâ€™d think twice ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Knowing Murph as I do he'd have had the common sense to check the dress code beforehand! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Who the heck owns slippers? They are even more naff than black ankle socks with shorts.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Foxy, it's the same question asked from the other side and it's been completely lost in the thread.
We all know that there are dress code rules to follow and if we don't follow them then we can't play the course.
We know that. We'll comply. No discussion.
What we don't know is the reasoning behind 5-6 inches of fabric being offensive - if it's banned it must be - if it's not a certain colour.
Why aren't black gloves banned....?
Or black caps
Or even black shorts...
Being able to wear black knee length socks but not black ankle socks is insane.
It ain't going to change any time soon I suspect
But it's totally insane
		
Click to expand...

I don't give a toss!

Kindly don'r Fragger-ing corrupt a quote! Especially, when it's a complete contradiction of the original post!

At least document the change!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

I find it to be a good practice not to step in dog mess. Try it, it works.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Who the heck owns slippers?[/B] They are even more naff than black ankle socks with shorts.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same people that own Crocs


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Probably the same people that own Crocs
		
Click to expand...

The pill, effective 98% of the time.
Condoms, effective 99% of the time.
Crocs, effective 100%of the time!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			The pill, effective 98% of the time.
Condoms, effective 99% of the time.
Crocs, effective 100%of the time!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ I love that.. They really are an amazing form of contraception


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			ðŸ˜‚ I love that.. They really are an amazing form of contraception
		
Click to expand...

Someone once told me the holes in them are there to let your self respect leak out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			So your a known trouble maker.. an anti sock rule kind of person who changes their shoes in the car park ..

You apply to the committee to help change the rules but arenâ€™t voted on because your not popular enough to matter

However the local drug dealer who wears the correct socks and has lots of mates gets voted on and vetoâ€™s all changes
		
Click to expand...

At a Members club all you need to do is apply to have the rule discussed and voted on at the AGM which is exactly what someone did when they wanted to allow jeans in the club 

He put the motion to members at the AGM with his reasons and it was then voted on - thatâ€™s how you change rules within a golf club and even more so in a Members club 

If itâ€™s a pay and play ask the owner or committee that run the club 

Iâ€™m sure with the way you converse with people on here it should be a breeze ðŸ™„


Wolf said:



			I know the answer for the club in the OP as been told it by the club themselves when I was there. The answer for them is its just always been the rule and committee refuse to change it.

I didn't ask the initial question on here, but makes me laugh it gets lost amongst the it is the way it is brigade don't question rules..
		
Click to expand...

No one has said â€œdonâ€™t question the rulesâ€ 

All that has been said is when the rule is in place it must be followed , if you want to change the rule then follow the appropriate channels for that to happen.

And yes you have had an answer why clubs have a dress code including white socks only - because they wanted it , because itâ€™s possible they believe that it makes someone look smarter , because they think there should be a standard to dress and that doesnâ€™t include short different colour socks. There could be various reasons why they have the rule in place and the only way you will find out is to ask the club enforcing the rule.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			19 pages over an item of clothing that costs less than a pint! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Let's keep this going till we catch the Brexit thread!! ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

My mate Lee had white socks but had to buy knee length ones at Cinque Ports. Â£17.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			My mate Lee had white socks but had to buy knee length ones at Cinque Ports. Â£17.

Click to expand...

Quite right too, keeps the riff raff out!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Who the heck owns slippers? They are even more naff than black ankle socks with shorts.
		
Click to expand...

I own a few pairs so I'm prepared for every situation i.e. flooring, carpet, tiles......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Quite right too, keeps the riff raff out! 

Click to expand...

I will let him know you called him riff raff, when we play with the lovely Louise.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			My mate Lee had white socks but had to buy knee length ones at Cinque Ports. Â£17.

Click to expand...

Good!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			My mate Lee had white socks but had to buy knee length ones at Cinque Ports. Â£17.

Click to expand...

Yes, well I would have made you buy white shoes at Sunningdale, so may be less said the better?


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I own a few pairs so I'm prepared for every situation i.e. flooring, carpet, tiles......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

 Do you have a matching smoking jacket ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			I don't give a toss!

Kindly don'r Fragger-ing corrupt a quote! Especially, when it's a complete contradiction of the original post!

At least document the change!
		
Click to expand...

For Foxholers sake 

New rule

Thou shalt not take the name of your favourite moderator in vain . ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, well I would have made you buy white shoes at Sunningdale, so may be less said the better?
		
Click to expand...

 At their prices, I would have had to go home. The rubbish I hit into, white shoes would not stay white for long.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At a Members club all you need to do is apply to have the rule discussed and voted on at the AGM which is exactly what someone did when they wanted to allow jeans in the club

He put the motion to members at the AGM with his reasons and it was then voted on - thatâ€™s how you change rules within a golf club and even more so in a Members club

If itâ€™s a pay and play ask the owner or committee that run the club

Iâ€™m sure with the way you converse with people on here it should be a breeze ðŸ™„


No one has said â€œdonâ€™t question the rulesâ€

All that has been said is when the rule is in place it must be followed , if you want to change the rule then follow the appropriate channels for that to happen.

And yes you have had an answer why clubs have a dress code including white socks only - because they wanted it , because itâ€™s possible they believe that it makes someone look smarter , because they think there should be a standard to dress and that doesnâ€™t include short different colour socks. There could be various reasons why they have the rule in place and the only way you will find out is to ask the club enforcing the rule.
		
Click to expand...

lol because your such a breeze ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Howâ€™s that glass house?

Never had a problem at any course Iâ€™ve played.. 

Trousers = black socks 
Shorts = white socks 

Normally have a spare pair in the car knocking about if anyone was to get fussy in the pro shop. Which again has never happened.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			For Foxholers sake

New rule

Thou shalt not take the name of your favourite moderator in vain . ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Doubt you would make the top five Phil.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I own a few pairs so I'm prepared for every situation i.e. flooring, carpet, tiles......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Do you differentiate between laminate, solid wood, and engineered board?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			Doubt you would make the top five Phil.

Click to expand...

We have 5???? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			Do you have a matching smoking jacket ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			What we don't know is the reasoning behind 5-6 inches of fabric being offensive - if it's banned it must be - if it's not a certain colour.
But it's totally insane
		
Click to expand...

It is insane, but my guess is it's because many golf clubs are older than the invention of socks as we currently know them. Many historic clubs and their originating rules were formed when knickerbockers and stockings were considered every day wear for gentlemen.

Wearing trousers without a waistcoat and jacket was a revolutionary fashion change during the reign of Victoria, which ended in 1901, so it's not that long ago in the grand scheme of golf and the speed at which committees move. And 
there is no reasoning for it other than that the Victorian etiquette was weird and many things were considered offensive dress for anyone that wanted to move in those circles.

Fashion moves faster than golf. That's all it is.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			My mate Lee had white socks but had to buy knee length ones at Cinque Ports. Â£17.

Click to expand...

They were only about a fiver - possibly even less - at RSG.

Along with the 'honesty box' for 'refreshments' in the Dormy House, a (refreshing?) thoroughly 'Golfing' attitude - and one 'to be used, but not abused'!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			Do you have a matching smoking jacket ?
		
Click to expand...

Hold on I come from solid working class stock - am I allowed to own a smoking jacket? ðŸ¤”


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We have 5???? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I think so unles you have banned some of them.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			Do you have a matching smoking jacket ?
		
Click to expand...

Can you have a smoking jacket if you don't smoke? Does this not alienate non smokers? How about vapers? Do they get a jacket? 

I am all for inclusivity.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Hold on I come from solid working class stock - am I allowed to own a smoking jacket? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps a drinking jacket in your case then.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			It is insane, but my guess is it's because many golf clubs are older than the invention of socks as we currently know them. Many historic clubs and their originating rules were formed when knickerbockers and stockings were considered every day wear for gentlemen.

Wearing trousers without a waistcoat and jacket was a revolutionary fashion change during the reign of Victoria, which ended in 1901, so it's not that long ago in the grand scheme of golf and the speed at which committees move. And
there is no reasoning for it other than that the Victorian etiquette was weird and many things were considered offensive dress for anyone that wanted to move in those circles.

Fashion moves faster than golf. That's all it is.
		
Click to expand...

What colour stockings?!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜€


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Can you wear sock suspenders with white ankle socks?


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

Serious question for those who played golf in the 80s - were leg warmers allowed?

And if so what colour as all I can remember them being were horrible neon coloured.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			They were only about a fiver - possibly even less - at RSG.
		
Click to expand...

Shame he was playing Cinque Ports then.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Can you wear sock suspenders with white ankle socks?
		
Click to expand...

I can't see why not, but you'd probably be sensible and check beforehand ðŸ‘


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Serious question for those who played golf in the 80s - were leg warmers allowed?

And if so what colour as all I can remember them being were horrible neon coloured.
		
Click to expand...

Only with a nylon leisure suit.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



*favourite moderator*

Click to expand...

Surely those are mutually exclusive terms?

PS. It was as close as I could get to swearing at yer bruv without offending said mods!!


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Serious question for those who played golf in the 80s - were leg warmers allowed?

And if so what colour as all I can remember them being were horrible neon coloured.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean long johns ? Always white, fading to grey.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Can you wear sock suspenders with white ankle socks?
		
Click to expand...

Ankle socks for you are probably calf length for Slasher.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			Do you mean long johns ? Always white, fading to grey.
		
Click to expand...

No, you need to think and harness your inner dirty dancing type leg warmers.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			Ankle socks for you are probably calf length for Slasher.

Click to expand...

And trainer  'no socks' for Cam.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			ðŸ˜‚ I love that.. They really are an amazing form of contraception
		
Click to expand...

Your using them wrong they should go on your feet.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			No, you need to think and harness your inner dirty dancing type leg warmers.
		
Click to expand...

Mind has gone elsewhere after you mentioned dirty dancing.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			Shame he was playing Cinque Ports then.
		
Click to expand...

RCP would seem to be 'taking advantage'/'a bit of a rip off' cf RSG then!


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			And trainer  'no socks' for Cam.
		
Click to expand...

 To be fair, Cam can wear what he likes, because who is going to argue with Tyson ?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			To be fair, Cam can wear what he likes, because who is going to argue with Tyson ?
		
Click to expand...

That is a very good point, and well argued.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2019)

Itâ€™s easier to see a leather wedge out of the rough with white socks.

To be fair most sport socks years ago were white.
You couldnâ€™t really buy coloured ones until people who didnâ€™t do any sport started wearing sports clothing.
It was fashion clothing not really sport clothing as such.
Golf clubs just haven't caught up.
But if they haven't been asked the reason why nothing will change. 

But asking someone to leave because of their socks ! Well???


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 27, 2019)

Just as an aside, now that the local news editor has created his mamoth story, and the club has been pilloried across the ether, do you suppose that the committee will change their mind or just harden their resolve to keep the dress code as it is?
If he isn't a member, I can't see him being allowed to play there again, and if he is a member I can see a "bringing the club into disrepute" charge forthcoming


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Just as an aside, now that the local news editor has created his mamoth story, and the club has been pilloried across the ether, do you suppose that the committee will change their mind or just harden their resolve to keep the dress code as it is?
If he isn't a member, I can't see him being allowed to play there again, and if he is a member I can see a "bringing the club into disrepute" charge forthcoming

Click to expand...

My thoughts entirely. If he is a member, he is absolutely stuffed.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			What colour stockings?!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

I know this is a joke but there's an interesting thought here  Up until the Victorian's discovered synthetic dyes around 1870 it's quite likely to have been only white, off white or yellows, browns and very pale reds from vegetable and animal dies. Good blues, dark blacks and purples were pretty much Royal colours exclusively due to expense of the dyes. Fabric dying has a fascinating history and the Victorians completely turned it on its head - dominating and destroying many worldwide trade roots in the process.

So thinking about it now, the combination of fashion, textiles, class, industry, trade routes and golf... It's no surprise that the Victorians influenced golf fashion and ettiquette so much is it? Textiles were a huge trade of the upper classes and a significant aspect in the industrial revolution.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 27, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Just as an aside, now that the local news editor has created his mamoth story, and the club has been pilloried across the ether, do you suppose that the committee will change their mind or just harden their resolve to keep the dress code as it is?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely harden. Soxit means Soxit.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			To be fair, Cam can wear what he likes, because who is going to argue with Tyson ?
		
Click to expand...

Now there's an explanation that I can get my head around....


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Just be glad you can wear shorts in comps at your  course, the pro's can't.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon golf brands (eg Nike, Adidas, etc) will get this changed in the end, to promote their products. Possibly even a particular stretch of the season where they are allowed to, like 'the Florida swing' for example.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 27, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			I reckon golf brands (eg Nike, Adidas, etc) will get this changed in the end, to promote their products. Possibly even a particular stretch of the season where they are allowed to, like 'the Florida swing' for example.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s crazy that they canâ€™t wear shorts. 
But I suppose thems the rules & if they donâ€™t like it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Enforcement of a sock rule as stringently as a jacket and tie rule is wrong imo.
*
If a visitor makes a faux pas wearing the wrong socks he should be advised to wear white the next time they visit and that should be the end of it.*

Members blatantly ignoring rules shouldn't be ignored and should be addressed accordingly.

Frog marching visitors off the course is a disgrace. There are ways and means to handle things and that is not it.
		
Click to expand...

And the next time they visit and "forget" to wear the right socks they'll expect another warning.  And the next time, and the time after that and so it goes on.  No point having the rule if you are not going to enforce it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			No point having the rule
		
Click to expand...

 Totally agree ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			I reckon golf brands (eg Nike, Adidas, etc) will get this changed in the end, to promote their products. Possibly even a particular stretch of the season where they are allowed to, like 'the Florida swing' for example.
		
Click to expand...

Money talks but until the USPGA or ET allow it, I donâ€™t think clubs will change with their different  sock rules.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Totally agree ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Knob.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			As touched on in the video I posted it boils down to â€œclassâ€. Jeans not allowed in the club house is a prime example (in some clubhouses before people jump on the example).. these were originally brought in when jeans werenâ€™t what they are today.. jeans are now opening worn as smart casual to many events, fashionable. Where as in years gone by they were worn as working mans clothes. So canâ€™t possible have them allowed at the golf club. Stops tradesmen popping into the clubhouse on way home from work for a pint rather than going to the pub. Us and them. Pure and simple.

As the video touched on black socks are mainly seen as office socks.. ie you have worn them to the office you canâ€™t possible now wear them for golf. You must wear a sports sock (because you canâ€™t wear white to the office)

Dress it up however people claim to â€œmaintain standardsâ€ itâ€™s trying to maintain the line between working class and middle class by mostly people who are actually working class and donâ€™t want to appear working class so insist on the dress code to hide the fact their working class.
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be right. And even if you're not, that is still the first even remotely plausible explanation I've ever heard as to why the white sock rule exists in the first place. I can certainly believe it's dated throwback to some kind of ancient nonsense like that.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Well, you can question anything in your own club, fair enough, but when visiting? Abide by their rules. It is their play ground, and you are a guest. Do the right thing, wear the right kit, put up, shut up, and crack on with it. Your petty rebellion is not going to change a single thing, and will just label you an idiot.

Why white socks? No idea. Does it really matter? No. So if they ask for it, just comply. It isn't hard, it is not demeaning, it just is.

I go to friends houses. They ask me to take my shoes off. In my view, this is stupid. In my house, I don't give a stuff. In theirs, that is what they want, and I comply. I don't argue. It is their place, their rules. I don't throw a strop. I don't go, you cannot be serious, I don't go home, I just take my shoes off.
		
Click to expand...

The difference is there is an obvious and justifiable reason for not wanting someone to wear their shoes in your house. If I went to a mate's house and he said "whoa, you're not coming in here wearing black socks!" I'd think he was completely bloody mental.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			... If I went to a mate's house and he said "whoa, you're not coming in here wearing black socks!" I'd think he was completely bloody mental.
		
Click to expand...

Because of the socks or because heâ€™s your mate?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Because of the socks or because heâ€™s your mate?
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The difference is there is an obvious and justifiable reason for not wanting someone to wear their shoes in your house. If I went to a mate's house and he said "whoa, you're not coming in here wearing black socks!" I'd think he was completely bloody mental.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I am yet to be convinced. If he asked if my shoes were clean, fine, but that is not the question. It is a straight, no shoes. Why? It makes no sense.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Really? I am yet to be convinced. If he asked if my shoes were clean, fine, but that is not the question. It is a straight, no shoes. Why? It makes no sense.
		
Click to expand...

See, you really need to get some smart slippers to take with you! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤­


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Really? I am yet to be convinced. If he asked if my shoes were clean, fine, but that is not the question. It is a straight, no shoes. Why? It makes no sense.
		
Click to expand...

Some people are dust freaks I guess. I mean, sure it seems a bit OCD but at least you don't have to think too hard to come up with the reason why. Whereas for banning non-white socks we're now 22 pages in and there still hasn't been a sensible explanation given.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Some people are dust freaks I guess. I mean, sure it seems a bit OCD but at least you don't have to think too hard to come up with the reason why. Whereas for banning non-white socks we're now 22 pages in and there still hasn't been a sensible explanation given.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there has...black socks with shorts looks terrible ðŸ‘Ž


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think you might be right. And even if you're not, that is still the first even remotely plausible explanation I've ever heard as to why the white sock rule exists in the first place. *I can certainly believe it's dated throwback to some kind of ancient nonsense like that*.
		
Click to expand...

You may think itâ€™s nonsense, others think itâ€™s tradition. Just like Tennis at Wimbledon, the outfit must be predominately white. Why?

Does everything have to be justified?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			...I'd think he was completely bloody mental.
		
Click to expand...




JamesR said:



			Because of the socks or because heâ€™s your mate?
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Don't understand.
		
Click to expand...

I do.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Yes there has...black socks with shorts looks terrible ðŸ‘Ž
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m no fashionista but it depends on the colour choice of shorts and White socks should only be worn when playing sport.

My old club had this rule of white socks and I only wore shorts once as I felt like a Warwick hunt.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			My old club had this rule of white socks and I only wore shorts once as I felt like a Warwick hunt.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure you looked like one!
Which is why I said earlier in the thread that middle aged blokes should avoid shorts on the golf course & leave them to the kids!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155415829502185472


----------



## User20204 (Jul 28, 2019)

This middle aged man wore white socks with his shorts today and now they are minging with how wet it was out there, though s'pose I shouldn't even been wearing shorts according to some


----------



## Andy (Jul 28, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Why do footballers wear kits?
Why do Scotsmen wear kilts?
Why do soldiers wear uniforms?
Why do rockers wear leather?
Why do punks wear safety pins?
Why do African Maasai people wear red?

Why do people keep asking this question when the answer is obvious: because we're human. It's human nature to live together in packs and we like to identify and advertise ourselves as belonging within that pack to other humans.

The counter argument of "the young don't like dress codes" is a nonsense - ask any kid if they wear the uniform of their football-club/people/service/music/etc and you'll just come across as stupid because of course they do.

Dress codes are part of life. Deal with it or go and find a different tribe to belong to.

In my opinion. 

Click to expand...

Baws are too big for trousers in reply to kilts.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Jimaroid said:
1.Why do footballers wear kits?
2.Why do Scotsmen wear kilts?
3.Why do soldiers wear uniforms?
4.Why do rockers wear leather?
5.Why do punks wear safety pins?
6.Why do African Maasai people wear red
		
Click to expand...

1. To identify whose in the same team as them so they know who to pass to. Instead of being like at school where you had skins v tshirts.. 

*2.Scotland*.com notes that kilts were worn 
by soldiers in the *Scottish*Highlands because they allowed freedom of movement in rough terrain. Pleated kilts helped to protect soldiers in combat, and the tartans were to identify which clan they belonged to. 

3. To identify to which Regiment batallion, nation they belong to, for better concealment and to prevent everyone from being individual with their dress as uniformity means they're equal unless rank slides show different level of authority 

4. Don't actually know must be the only one on your list that's purely for fashionðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

5. As much a fashion trope today as a genre of music or political outlook, punk rockersâ€™ affection for the safety pin was born of utility: Punks needed something to hold together ragged, ripped clothing and to affix patches celebrating their favorite bands to the backs of their jackets

6.most Maasai wear the color red because it symbolizes their culture and they believe it scares away lions.


You see most things can be explained with good reasoning, well most except it seems for leather jackets and white socksðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

So they make you wear white socks because apparently they look smart.

But they also make a bloke with a gut tuck his shirt in ðŸ¤”


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 28, 2019)

Rockers wear leather as it identifies with motor bike riding, where leather is the material of choice for protection?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 28, 2019)

Leather and white socks.....Mmm..not convinced


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You see most things can be explained with good reasoning, well most except it seems for leather jackets and white socksðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Incorrect, you're looking for utilitarian purpose and deciding there are none in socks to fit your preconception. What others are saying is that not all clothes are or have to be based upon utility - it's an arbitrary doctrine and that, whether you can comprehend or not, is reason enough.

In all the cases above, not adhering to the formality of the dress code makes you a non conformist to those clubs, tribes or general organisations of people that they comprise.

Why is this so difficult?


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 28, 2019)

I see lots of ridiculous a analogies are still getting dragged out. Speed limits,  kits,  uniforms etc
ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
Imagine you're thinking of taking up the game and you stumble across this forum 
Oof, OMG


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			I see lots of ridiculous a analogies are still getting dragged out. Speed limits,  kits,  uniforms etc
ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
Imagine you're thinking of taking up the game and you stumble across this forum
Oof, OMG
		
Click to expand...

and you read about all the great meets we have, and all the good advice you can get, and all the positive posting, and you might say I just fancy a bit of that.

But wait, you read you have to wear white socks with shorts, and you say oh no I can't abide being told what socks to wear.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Incorrect, you're looking for utilitarian purpose and deciding there are none in socks to fit your preconception. What others are saying is that not all clothes are or have to be based upon utility - it's an arbitrary doctrine and that, whether you can comprehend or not, is reason enough.

In all the cases above, not adhering to the formality of the dress code makes you a non conformist to those clubs, tribes or general organisations of people that they comprise.

Why is this so difficult?
		
Click to expand...

Not looking for anything you asked some questions they got answered with the exact answers to them which proves they aren't comparible with white socks, especially comparing military uniforms to white sock rules is nothing short of laughable. Yet its me that doesn't get it  aye ðŸ™„


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			especially comparing military uniforms to white sock rules is nothing short of laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Is it? When you consider the number of officers that were responsible for creating many golf clubs in the first place it shouldn't be a surprise at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Not looking for anything you asked some questions they got answered with the exact answers to them which proves they aren't comparible with white socks, especially comparing *military uniforms to white sock rules is nothing short of laughable. *Yet its me that doesn't get it  aye ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I hated have to wear Khaki long socks up to my knees when working in Cyprus even though no one could tell me you had to wear them up to your knees - well apart from it being in the rules ðŸ™„


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 28, 2019)

richart said:



			and you read about all the great meets we have, and all the good advice you can get, and all the positive posting, and you might say I just fancy a bit of that.

But wait, you read you have to wear white socks with shorts, and you say oh no I can't abide being told what socks to wear.

Click to expand...

Oops! Coffee everywhere. Oh you did make me laugh.

When we were kids, if the footie team we played for had white socks, we wore white socks. If I played tennis I wore white socks, and when I go lawn green bowling I wear white socks. Strangely enough, my feet have never fallen off. 

Why all the fuss about being asked to wear them?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Yes there has...black socks with shorts looks terrible ðŸ‘Ž
		
Click to expand...

That's your opinion on fashion rather than an actual reason for clubs to ban them yet still allow loudmouth trousers, bucket hats, lime green gloves etc etc. I'm sure you can see enough inconsistencies there to know it's nothing to do with fashion.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 28, 2019)

To me this thread just shows that if anything golf has become too accessible in this day and age... 

People defending black socks with shorts?! ðŸ¤®


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah I hated have to wear Khaki long socks up to my knees when working in Cyprus even though no one could tell me you had to wear them up to your knees - well apart from it being in the rules ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

I'll repeat comparing military uniform to golf clothing is laughable. ðŸ™„


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 28, 2019)

Some fantastic attitudes and quotes on this thread.

Fantastic.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's your opinion on fashion rather than an actual reason for clubs to ban them yet still allow loudmouth trousers, bucket hats, lime green gloves etc etc. I'm sure you can see enough inconsistencies there to know it's nothing to do with fashion.
		
Click to expand...

Those that don't like it call it an inconsistency, others just accept it as a rule. Its someone else's club, and they have a rule. As a visitor I respect their rules. I might not agree with them but I respect and accept them without getting my ironed knickers in a twist.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Those that don't like it call it an inconsistency, others just accept it as a rule. Its someone else's club, and they have a rule. As a visitor I respect their rules. I might not agree with them but I respect and accept them without getting my ironed knickers in a twist.
		
Click to expand...


You iron your knickers!!!

Stone him ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 28, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You iron your knickers!!!

Stone him ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I iron my knickers? I've not wielded an iron for 25 years. I'm barred from ironing. 1 little mistake with her fav silk blouse...never forgiven.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Those that don't like it call it an inconsistency, others just accept it as a rule. Its someone else's club, and they have a rule. As a visitor I respect their rules. I might not agree with them but I respect and accept them without getting my ironed knickers in a twist.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf tho people are only asking why.
I think itâ€™s a stupid rule & Iâ€™d feel like a knob wearing white socks. 
But if thatâ€™s what a club insisted on Iâ€™d either buy a pair of white socks ðŸ˜–
Or wear trousers. 

Yeah think Iâ€™d go with the latter.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I iron my knickers? I've not wielded an iron for 25 years. I'm barred from ironing. 1 little mistake with her fav silk blouse...never forgiven.
		
Click to expand...

But was it really a mistake?
Or a very clever move?


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 28, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			But was it really a mistake?
Or a very clever move?
		
Click to expand...

*cough, cough*


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I iron my knickers? I've not wielded an iron for 25 years. I'm barred from ironing. 1 little mistake with her fav silk blouse...never forgiven.
		
Click to expand...

That was a clever move.

I did notice years ago I had the perfect iron impression on the back of one of my shirts. Nice try Mrs H, but I will just keep my jacket on thank you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

richart said:



			That was a clever move.

I did notice years ago I had the perfect iron impression on the back of one of my shirts. Nice try Mrs H, but I will just keep my jacket on thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Or could have said 
â€œNot to worry love accidents happen,practice makes perfectâ€


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or could have said
â€œNot to worry love accidents happen,practice makes perfectâ€
		
Click to expand...

I like to keep hold of all my body parts.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2019)

richart said:



			I like to keep hold of all my body parts.

Click to expand...

Careful where you do it, there are rules about that.  Although nobody has ever explained why there are rules about it...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 28, 2019)

Apologies as I have not read all 470+ posts thus far.

However when considering this, quite possibly the most vexatious of questions in all of golf, then I am minded to comment.

For my own two bobâ€™s worth and when on the course in clement weather, then for me itâ€™s always a knee-length stocking and preferably styled in the family tartan, with perhaps an optional gold ribbon folded into the turn-down band at the top.

The ankle-length â€˜sockâ€™ in black is an abomination, flies in the face of the Golfing Gods and indeed all understanding of sartorial elegance.

Put simply it is worse than the Englishman when holidaying abroad, favouring the open-toed sandal and be-socked foot clad in either black, tan or fawn.

**Shivers violently**


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Careful where you do it, there are rules about that.  Although nobody has ever explained why there are rules about it... 

Click to expand...

If you donâ€™t like it you can do your own ironing


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jul 29, 2019)

How about a long white football sock? I think I'm gonna get some Leeds United socks and see If I get any comments about them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			How about a long white football sock? I think I'm gonna get some Leeds United socks and see If I get any comments about them.
		
Click to expand...

You adding in the fancy little sock tie with the players number on them as worn c 1972 by Bremner and co


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 29, 2019)

I wore a ghastly combo on Saturday, it was raining, nay, pouring down, and I had shorts on.  Rather than ruin a pair of my spikeless shoes I had to wear some spikes, ones which were waterproof.  These happened to be black golf boots!!!  With long white sports socks (not the ankle variety, but not football length either).  Black boots, white socks, grey shorts.... what a combo!

In fact after my round, one of the guys looked at me and laughed, and said I looked like a hunter going on an African adventure!

I had the last laugh, however, as my feet were still dry


----------



## sunshine (Jul 29, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Enforcement of a sock rule as stringently as a jacket and tie rule is wrong imo.

If a visitor makes a faux pas wearing the wrong socks he should be advised to wear white the next time they visit and that should be the end of it.

Members blatantly ignoring rules shouldn't be ignored and should be addressed accordingly.

Frog marching visitors off the course is a disgrace. There are ways and means to handle things and that is not it.
		
Click to expand...

No.

Violators of sock rules should be strung up (by their socks) at the entrance to the club as a guideline of what is inappropriate so future visitors don't ignore the rules.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 29, 2019)

TheJezster said:



			I wore a ghastly combo on Saturday, it was raining, nay, pouring down, and I had shorts on.  Rather than ruin a pair of my spikeless shoes I had to wear some spikes, ones which were waterproof.  These happened to be black golf boots!!!  With long white sports socks (not the ankle variety, but not football length either).  Black boots, white socks, grey shorts.... what a combo!

In fact after my round, one of the guys looked at me and laughed, and said I looked like a hunter going on an African adventure!

I had the last laugh, however, as my feet were still dry 

Click to expand...

Long white socks with black shoes? 

Not sure about that, but then again she seems to have carried it off:
https://images.app.goo.gl/z8REavy5sy7fWH7z5


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2019)

TheJezster said:



			I wore a ghastly combo on Saturday, it was raining, nay, pouring down, and I had shorts on.  Rather than ruin a pair of my spikeless shoes I had to wear some spikes, ones which were waterproof.  These happened to be black golf boots!!!  With long white sports socks (not the ankle variety, but not football length either).  Black boots, white socks, grey shorts.... what a combo!

In fact after my round, one of the guys looked at me and laughed, and said I looked like a hunter going on an African adventure!

I had the last laugh, however, as my feet were still dry 

Click to expand...

All that and a red top!!! You would definitely have been noticed on the common!!! Not sure what the rangers would have made of it all had they seen you


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2019)

Flippin eck how did i miss this one. 25 pages on socks. 
Who are top contributors to this topic. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Flippin eck how did i miss this one. 25 pages on socks.
Who are top contributors to this topic. ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I'll save you reading all 25 pages. There are two camps:

1 / What the hell does it matter what socks you wear, why does the rule exist?
2/ Those are the rules, wear the socks you are told to wear

By all means read the 25 pages and have a good chuckle but I think that is a fair summary


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll save you reading all 25 pages. There are two camps:

1 / What the hell does it matter what socks you wear, why does the rule exist?
2/ Those are the rules, wear the socks you are told to wear

By all means read the 25 pages and have a good chuckle but I think that is a fair summary 

Click to expand...

And the subtle juxtaposition that points 1 and 2 are not even related.


----------



## DRW (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll save you reading all 25 pages. There are two camps:

1 / What the hell does it matter what socks you wear, why does the rule exist?
2/ Those are the rules, wear the socks you are told to wear

By all means read the 25 pages and have a good chuckle but I think that is a fair summary 

Click to expand...

I reckon there are three other fringe groups on the thread, that let things slip :-

3) Its a tribal thing and we all like to wear the same stuff
4) People like their knickers ironed
5) People like to wear stockings whilst playing a-round (of golf)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

DRW said:



			I reckon there are three other fringe groups on the thread, that let things slip :-

3) Its a tribal thing and we all like to wear the same stuff
4) People like their knickers ironed
5) People like to wear stockings whilst playing a-round (of golf)



Click to expand...

I was trying to compress it. If we are adding fringe elements then you get back to 25 pages


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2019)

only place i can think of in Scotland that has a sock rule is Elie, and thats long socks up to the knee


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			only place i can think of in Scotland that has a sock rule is Elie, and thats long socks up to the knee
		
Click to expand...

Indeed...I was there in 2017 to witness a group of 12 Americans being sent to the pro shop to buy "regulation socks" if they wanted to play in shorts.... it was a really hot day too!


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All that and a red top!!! You would definitely have been noticed on the common!!! Not sure what the rangers would have made of it all had they seen you
		
Click to expand...

It was a ranger who made the comment I referred to...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2019)

IanM said:



			Indeed...I was there in 2017 to witness a group of 12 Americans being sent to the pro shop to buy "regulation socks" if they wanted to play in shorts.... it was a really hot day too! 

Click to expand...

one of the guys i know went there was told he had to buy some long socks in the shop, the silly bugger is still wearing them every time you see him, his new nic name is Pippy longstockings


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2019)

TheJezster said:



			It was a ranger who made the comment I referred to...
		
Click to expand...

Got to love 'em!!!


----------



## DRW (Jul 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			only place i can think of in Scotland that has a sock rule is Elie, and thats long socks up to the knee
		
Click to expand...

Muirfield does(copied below), made me laugh when I checked it out  :-




			and either full length or *white or dark coloured short socks* must be worn
		
Click to expand...

No grey or pink coloured short socks but black would be okay, golf dress code is mad as a hatter


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2019)

DRW said:



			Muirfield does(copied below), made me laugh when I checked it out  :-



No grey or pink coloured short socks but black would be okay, golf dress code is mad as a hatter

Click to expand...

played Muirfield many times in shorts and never had any issies, mind you only ever where white socks, maybe played with ones with Blue tops, but saying that was with a member


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 30, 2019)

Good to see GM advocating abolishing outdated dress codes in thier etiquette piece in the mag.
There is no real place in the modern game for all that nonsense.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 30, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Good to see GM advocating abolishing outdated dress codes in thier etiquette piece in the mag.
There is no real place in the modern game for all that nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

What would be your ideal dress code?


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 30, 2019)

drive4show said:



			What would be your ideal dress code?
		
Click to expand...

Your getting in a tiz Gordon. I'm not saying get rid of  dress codes , just some parts are daft, as can be seen by the fact we're at almost 500 posts about sock colour....
That's the problem, anytime these conversations come up too many go straight to defcon 1 and think it will soon be ripped jeans and footy   shirts all round.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 30, 2019)

drive4show said:



			What would be your ideal dress code?
		
Click to expand...

As for my ideal, can't say I have one. I wear golf trousers and a golf top and that does the job. That  said if I'm wearing a t shirt in the day and decide to go for a knock about , it seems stupid  that I have to generate more washing by not being allowed  to wear it and change in to prescribed top. Which could still be a t shirt but one designed for golf


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			As for my ideal, can't say I have one. I wear golf trousers and a golf top and that does the job. That  said if I'm wearing a t shirt in the day and decide to go for a knock about , it seems stupid  that I have to generate more washing by not being allowed  to wear it and change in to prescribed top. Which could still be a t shirt but one designed for golf
		
Click to expand...

How do we know if a t shirt is designed for golf? I have some t-shirts which I use on hot holidays which are like the running t-shirts, training t shirts etc that are popular now. They are basically what Tiger wears. I bought mine from the running dept but they could easily be from the golf dept. They look smart but I would not chance my arm at a golf club in one even though they would be lovely and cool to play in. Annoying when I think about it.

I agree with your comments by the way. Personally I'm not sure I would have any restrictions. People would be daft to play golf in jeans, they are just the wrong material, but if they want to that is up to them. I'm not a fan of football tops so you could ban them but even then I don't feel that strongly about them. I once played behind a man at a hotel course who played in jeans and a Spurs shirt. Once I had got over the naughtiness I realised I didn't actually care and the fact that he played quickly was more important than his clothes. 

So, there you go, no restrictions. I suspect 98% of golfers would wear the same as they do now, it really would not be armageddon.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do we know if a t shirt is designed for golf? I have some t-shirts which I use on hot holidays which are like the running t-shirts, training t shirts etc that are popular now. They are basically what Tiger wears. I bought mine from the running dept but they could easily be from the golf dept. They look smart but I would not chance my arm at a golf club in one even though they would be lovely and cool to play in. Annoying when I think about it.

I agree with your comments by the way. Personally I'm not sure I would have any restrictions. People would be daft to play golf in jeans, they are just the wrong material, but if they want to that is up to them. I'm not a fan of football tops so you could ban them but even then I don't feel that strongly about them. I once played behind a man at a hotel course who played in jeans and a Spurs shirt. Once I had got over the naughtiness I realised I didn't actually care and the fact that he played quickly was more important than his clothes.

So, there you go, no restrictions. I suspect 98% of golfers would wear the same as they do now, it really would not be armageddon.
		
Click to expand...

You make a good point. The difference between a running t-shirt and some of the collarless golf t-shirts these days is nothing more than a couple of buttons being on it. Golf is a sport so on a hot day, in an ideal world, you should really be able to wear a plain sports t-shirt like the one you describe. It is only 'traditions' that prevent this at most clubs. And as you say, jeans are impractical for the purpose of golf, but a pair of sports shorts with pockets for your tees etc - why not?

That said I've never had an problem with wearing polo shirts and golf shorts/trousers, along with golf shoes of course. But anything beyond that goes too far in my opinion. Dictating the length and colour of socks is just pompous silliness really. They are just socks, they serve the practical purpose of lining your feet against your shoes - that's it.


----------



## DRW (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do we know if a t shirt is designed for golf? I have some t-shirts which I use on hot holidays which are like the running t-shirts, training t shirts etc that are popular now. They are basically what Tiger wears. I bought mine from the running dept but they could easily be from the golf dept. They look smart but I would not chance my arm at a golf club in one even though they would be lovely and cool to play in. Annoying when I think about it.

I agree with your comments by the way. Personally I'm not sure I would have any restrictions. People would be daft to play golf in jeans, they are just the wrong material, but if they want to that is up to them. I'm not a fan of football tops so you could ban them but even then I don't feel that strongly about them. I once played behind a man at a hotel course who played in jeans and a Spurs shirt. Once I had got over the naughtiness I realised I didn't actually care and the fact that he played quickly was more important than his clothes.

So, there you go, no restrictions. I suspect 98% of golfers would wear the same as they do now, it really would not be armageddon.
		
Click to expand...

My club is very laid back over dress code and the local council course is, and as you say after the initial shock of seeing people playing in vests, I thought I really didn't care about what other people are or are not wearing on the course.

Still have to fight the reaction to what are wearing, it is so flipping ingrained.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do we know if a t shirt is designed for golf? I have some t-shirts which I use on hot holidays which are like the running t-shirts, training t shirts etc that are popular now. They are basically what Tiger wears. I bought mine from the running dept but they could easily be from the golf dept. They look smart but I would not chance my arm at a golf club in one even though they would be lovely and cool to play in. Annoying when I think about it.

I agree with your comments by the way. Personally I'm not sure I would have any restrictions. People would be daft to play golf in jeans, they are just the wrong material, but if they want to that is up to them. I'm not a fan of football tops so you could ban them but even then I don't feel that strongly about them. I once played behind a man at a hotel course who played in jeans and a Spurs shirt. Once I had got over the naughtiness I realised I didn't actually care and the fact that he played quickly was more important than his clothes.

So, there you go, no restrictions. I suspect 98% of golfers would wear the same as they do now, it really would not be armageddon.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much agree with all of that. I suspect I would wear much the same (maybe a T shirt instead of a polo shirt and maybe a rugby shirt on days when the weather is just OK). Afterwards I would change into jeans, trainers and a hoodie as that is what I wear most days. The only time that may differ is I am passing the club, have an hour or 2 to spare and the clubs in the car then I would nip out in whatever I was wearing (always have golf shoes in the car). So, nothing dramatic, no end of days, just what I feel comfortable in.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Pretty much agree with all of that. I suspect I would wear much the same (maybe a T shirt instead of a polo shirt and maybe a rugby shirt on days when the weather is just OK). Afterwards I would change into jeans, trainers and a hoodie as that is what I wear most days. The only time that may differ is I am passing the club, have an hour or 2 to spare and the clubs in the car then I would nip out in whatever I was wearing (always have golf shoes in the car). So, nothing dramatic, no end of days, just what I feel comfortable in.
		
Click to expand...

This is all too reasonable and sensible. Someone will be along to tell us that dress codes exist because the golf clubs say so and if you don't like it you can play somewhere else, in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This is all too reasonable and sensible. Someone will be along to tell us that dress codes exist because the golf clubs say so and if you don't like it you can play somewhere else, in 5... 4... 3...
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to mention cargo shorts. Comfortable, practical and not to bad on the smartness front but for some reason those extra pockets cause offence and they are banned. In summer I would play in cargo shorts not the standard tailored shorts. Not so reasonable now am I


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Forgot to mention cargo shorts. Comfortable, practical and not to bad on the smartness front but for some reason those extra pockets cause offence and they are banned. In summer I would play in cargo shorts not the standard tailored shorts. Not so reasonable now am I 

Click to expand...

Handy for keeping your tees, pitch repairer, pencil and marker in separate pockets rather than them all being in one. I don't understand the cargo shorts issue either.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 30, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Pretty much agree with all of that. I suspect I would wear much the same (maybe a T shirt instead of a polo shirt and maybe a rugby shirt on days when the weather is just OK). Afterwards I would change into jeans, trainers and a hoodie as that is what I wear most days. The only time that may differ is I am passing the club, have an hour or 2 to spare and the clubs in the car then I would nip out in whatever I was wearing (always have golf shoes in the car). So, nothing dramatic, no end of days, just what I feel comfortable in.
		
Click to expand...

Same as, for an arranged game I'll wear golf gear,  but if the opportunity to go out and knock about for a few holes turns up,  especially in the summer evening,  I don't think it's unreasonable to be able to expect to play I  what I am wearing that day, rather than having to change in to golf wear


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Same as, for an arranged game I'll wear golf gear,  but if the opportunity to go out and knock about for a few holes turns up,  especially in the summer evening,  I don't think it's unreasonable to be able to expect to play I  what I am wearing that day, rather than having to change in to golf wear
		
Click to expand...

Same goes for the clubhouse. I cannot count the amount of times that I have been in the car with my wife and driven past the clubhouse to go somewhere else for a quick bit of lunch simply because one of us is not dressed to the required standard (normally me as I mentioned, I am normally in jeans, trainers and a hoodie, none of which do down well at my club).


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Forgot to mention cargo shorts. Comfortable, practical and not to bad on the smartness front but for some reason those extra pockets cause offence and they are banned. In summer I would play in cargo shorts not the standard tailored shorts. Not so reasonable now am I 

Click to expand...

I have a pair of them I wear sometimes as well. More pockets seems entirely sensible for a sport where you potentially carry round tees, a spare golf ball, pitch mark repairer, marker, your phone for GPS, a pencil and a scorecard, plus your glove while putting. Still, cargo shorts being inexplicably banned is probably worth a whole new topic in itself.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I have a pair of them I wear sometimes as well. More pockets seems entirely sensible for a sport where you potentially carry round tees, a spare golf ball, pitch mark repairer, marker, your phone for GPS, a pencil and a scorecard, plus your glove while putting. Still, cargo shorts being inexplicably banned is probably worth a whole new topic in itself. 

Click to expand...

No need for a new topic. It's the rules, like it or lump it. Topic closed ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Handy for keeping your tees, pitch repairer, pencil and marker in separate pockets rather than them all being in one. I don't understand the cargo shorts issue either.
		
Click to expand...

workwear?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			workwear?
		
Click to expand...

More leisure wear. I know what you are saying, builder etc, but I could wear chino's and a polo shirt at work, I do, and go straight to the golf course, often do. Workwear. Does it matter if it is workwear being worn?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			More leisure wear. I know what you are saying, builder etc, but I could wear chino's and a polo shirt at work, I do, and go straight to the golf course, often do. Workwear. Does it matter if it is workwear being worn?
		
Click to expand...

Technically could play in my suit and tie but would rather not


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Technically could play in my suit and tie but would rather not
		
Click to expand...

That could be going back to the class point brought up umpteen pages ago. You can play in a suit and tie but not cargo shorts and a t-shirt. I actually didn't agree with that point but maybe in some instances it does hold credibility


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That could be going back to the class point brought up umpteen pages ago. You can play in a suit and tie but not cargo shorts and a t-shirt. I actually didn't agree with that point but maybe in some instances it does hold credibility 

Click to expand...

I don't doubt that dress codes may have originated as a class thing like that. But nowadays it's simply upheld because 'tradition' hasn't allowed it to die off.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That could be going back to the class point brought up umpteen pages ago. You can play in a suit and tie but not cargo shorts and a t-shirt. I actually didn't agree with that point but maybe in some instances it does hold credibility 

Click to expand...

Not round my place. It is recognised golf kit only.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Not round my place. It is recognised golf kit only.
		
Click to expand...

That is an interesting point. I checked my own club site and we have no dress code published. I then went on to another local club website, has some airs about it. They don't use that term, only do the usual collarless shirts, denim, football tops etc. I don't see it being a major issue though


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			only place i can think of in Scotland that has a sock rule is Elie, and thats long socks up to the knee
		
Click to expand...

Luffness is "knee length stockings" and Glasgow GC is white socks above the ankle.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2019)

KenL said:



			Luffness is "knee length stockings" and Glasgow GC is white socks above the ankle.
		
Click to expand...

really?? played both those and wore short white socks with shorts at both


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			really?? played both those and wore short white socks with shorts at both
		
Click to expand...

http://www.luffnessnew.com/visitors/


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 30, 2019)

Caddies on tour often wear awful shoe sock combos. 

No one bats an eyelid.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2019)

KenL said:



http://www.luffnessnew.com/visitors/

Click to expand...


I do wince when I see it ðŸ˜£


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 30, 2019)

Has anybody done a correlation yet on views towards white socks and their voting intentions on Brexit?   Surely the two must be related?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Has anybody done a correlation yet on views towards white socks and their voting intentions on Brexit?   Surely the two must be related?
		
Click to expand...

What we saying that white sock haters are out or in voters


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll save you reading all 25 pages. There are two camps:

1 / What the hell does it matter what socks you wear, why does the rule exist?
2/ Those are the rules, wear the socks you are told to wear

By all means read the 25 pages and have a good chuckle but I think that is a fair summary 

Click to expand...

Point 1, its 2019ðŸ‘
Point 2, do folk not know its 2019ðŸ˜³


----------



## louise_a (Jul 30, 2019)

What about the fact that dark socks look naff with shorts wherever they are worn


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I do wince when I see it ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

I know!  The "and their ladies" bit about dress code is especially outdated.  What would happen if a male member's partner was a man?


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2019)

louise_a said:



			What about the fact that dark socks look naff with shorts wherever they are worn
		
Click to expand...

Socks of any sort, other than trainer socks, look naff with shorts.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 31, 2019)

KenL said:



			Socks of any sort, other than trainer socks, look naff with shorts.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 31, 2019)

KenL said:



http://www.luffnessnew.com/visitors/

Click to expand...

played with two members and no one said a word, playing with one of them again on Sat so will ask him


----------



## Slab (Jul 31, 2019)

You know I think half the problem is that many clubs may not have established any dress code for their members

They either:
Find a dress code picture on the internet (you know the ones) and write some words around it considering what it suggests to them
Copy dress code text from another golf club website & make a couple of guilty random tweaks (so it doesnâ€™t look like they â€˜stoleâ€™ it)
Amend an existing dress code multiple times over many many years rather than redo it periodically

None of the above represents any thought process or consideration towards what would be a suitable dress code for _their _members for this year


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2019)

Slab, I think you have nailed it on the head for most courses. It is a Pavlov's dog job on the whole.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2019)

KenL said:



			Socks of any sort, other than trainer socks, look naff with shorts.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^ 
But me i have to wear trainer socks. Any sports socks set my ankles off with an ankle rash. It is purgatory. Fortunately i have stumbled across lancaster sun cream which massively helps. I even wear low socks in the winter. Thermal/ winter socks just make the condition worse. So fashion, club rules etc etc are not much of a consideration for me. Comfort every time.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2019)

Slab said:



			You know I think half the problem is that many clubs may not have established any dress code for their members

They either:
Find a dress code picture on the internet (you know the ones) and write some words around it considering what it suggests to them
Copy dress code text from another golf club website & make a couple of guilty random tweaks (so it doesnâ€™t look like they â€˜stoleâ€™ it)
Amend an existing dress code multiple times over many many years rather than redo it periodically

None of the above represents any thought process or consideration towards what would be a suitable dress code for _their _members for this year
		
Click to expand...

One would also suggest that when a dress code is â€œfoundâ€. It is found by someone over the age of 65 that.
A, has no dress sense. 
B, is dressed by his mother.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 31, 2019)

KenL said:



http://www.luffnessnew.com/visitors/

Click to expand...

Didn't know that about Luffness, played it a good few years ago and wasn't overly impressed with it. I can now add Luffness to a well known Fife track that I won't ever visit in the summer now due to ridiculous rules re "stockings"!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2019)

Slab said:



			You know I think half the problem is that many clubs may not have established any dress code for their members

They either:
Find a dress code picture on the internet (you know the ones) and write some words around it considering what it suggests to them
Copy dress code text from another golf club website & make a couple of guilty random tweaks (so it doesnâ€™t look like they â€˜stoleâ€™ it)
Amend an existing dress code multiple times over many many years rather than redo it periodically

None of the above represents any thought process or consideration towards what would be a suitable dress code for _their _members for this year
		
Click to expand...

Most of the dress code issues are mainly see at Members clubs - the thing about a Members club is if the members donâ€™t like them or agree with them they can get them changed through their normal channels - it has happened at our place. And most of the dress codes are just passed down from each committee to each committee and nothing will change unless someone wants it too. And it only needs one member to put the request in 

In other clubs they are normally from the owner or from the pro or secretary etc and even then it just needs someone to ask the question why 

So I think most of the dress code issues can be solved by just asking the question and if you want put in a proposal to get them changed - if you go to a Members club and you donâ€™t like the dress code itâ€™s better to remember that the dress code is there because the members want it


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2019)

It may take one member to ask but it would take a majority at AGM to get things changed.
And as the code has been in place for years the chances of drumming up enough support for a change are slim...many simply roll with status quo without thinking about it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It may take one member to ask but it would take a majority at AGM to get things changed.
And as the code has been in place for years the chances of drumming up enough support for a change are slim...many simply roll with status quo without thinking about it
		
Click to expand...

Yet we have managed to get a number of things changed via the AGM especially in regards the dress code.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2019)

Hence the word Many...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It may take one member to ask but it would take a majority at AGM to get things changed.
And as the code has been in place for years the chances of drumming up enough support for a change are slim...many simply roll with status quo without thinking about it
		
Click to expand...

Yep,I reckon even if some thought it was a silly rule they wouldnâ€™t say so in case the upset the Apple cart.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet we have managed to get a number of things changed via the AGM especially in regards the dress code.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but thatâ€™s in LiverpoolPhil world where everything is peachy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Hence the word Many...
		
Click to expand...

Yep in many clubs rules have changed over the years. Seen it happen in most clubs I have played especially when it comes to dress codes where I have seen them change between visits. Maybe you should give Members clubs a touch more credit


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep in many clubs rules have changed over the years. Seen it happen in most clubs I have played especially when it comes to dress codes where I have seen them change between visits. Maybe you should give Members clubs a touch more credit
		
Click to expand...

Well, the club in question doesn't seem to have moved much with the times if black knee length socks are acceptable with shorts but black ankle socks aren't......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, the club in question doesn't seem to have moved much with the times if black knee length socks are acceptable with shorts but black ankle socks aren't......
		
Click to expand...

So one club and have the members put in a request for it to be changed ? Or are the members happy with how the dress code is.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2019)

I don't know Phil..it's in Gillingham.
It's just an example....not every club works like yours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I don't know Phil..it's in Gillingham.
It's just an example....not every club works like yours.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			It may take one member to ask but it would take a majority at AGM to get things changed.
And as the code has been in place for years the chances of drumming up enough support for a change are slim...*many simply roll with status quo without thinking about it*

Click to expand...

Oh I thought if you knew that â€œmanyâ€ simply roll with it I thought you might know if the same happened at Gillingham ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜†


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I don't know Phil..it's in Gillingham.
It's just an example....not every club works like yours.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
You asked for this Bro. 

Just humour him,heâ€™s in his element here ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2019)

Are these long enough


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 31, 2019)

LP you are being argumentative for the sake of being argumentative.

Again.

Please stop ðŸ›‘


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 31, 2019)

Just had a look on Prestwick GC website since I'm visiting there next month. Thankfully I don't see and crazy sock rules and tailored shorts are permitted.

Great to see a club with such history and "tradition" embracing golfers of "today's era". 

Also playing an open at Royal Aberdeen in September, again thankfully no stupid rules re socks.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Are these long enough
		
Click to expand...

Tash, seemingly  you can get a pair of very fetching black matching sussies , suitable for stroke play and match play


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Tash, seemingly  you can get a pair of very fetching black matching sussies , suitable for stroke play and match play 

Click to expand...

Me i prefer betterball ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Just had a look on Prestwick GC website since I'm visiting there next month. Thankfully I don't see and crazy sock rules and tailored shorts are permitted.

Great to see a club with such history and "tradition" embracing golfers of "today's era".

Also playing an open at Royal Aberdeen in September,
		
Click to expand...

Because most clubs are the same way - itâ€™s always the minority that get highlighted as if itâ€™s the normal within golf clubs and even more so Members clubs. With the clubs I have played there is only few that I can recall where you werenâ€™t allowed to play with short socks - Brancaster , RSG and Deal where you most wear long socks


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because most clubs are the same way - itâ€™s always the minority that get highlighted as if itâ€™s the normal within golf clubs and even more so Members clubs. With the clubs I have played there is only few that I can recall where you werenâ€™t allowed to play with short socks - Brancaster , RSG and Deal where you most wear long socks
		
Click to expand...

That is another three to add to my avoid list, thanks for the information.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			That is another three to add to my avoid list, thanks for the information.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a shame as they are some of best experiences in golf within the UK especially the two stunning links courses in Kent


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 31, 2019)

550 replies deep this thread now. About socks. Iâ€™d say - close it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			550 replies deep this thread now. About socks. Iâ€™d say - close it.
		
Click to expand...

Nah. Its just got started. ðŸ˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			550 replies deep this thread now. About socks. Iâ€™d say - close it.
		
Click to expand...

Or simply stop posting on it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Me i prefer betterball ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Foursomes , but the misses said no,  lol


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 31, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			That is another three to add to my avoid list, thanks for the information.
		
Click to expand...

Save yourself a bit in petrol money as well


----------



## chrisd (Jul 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s a shame as they are some of best experiences in golf within the UK especially the two stunning links courses in Kent
		
Click to expand...

Let's face it, when we've played those two we've need John Motson sheepskins  ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 31, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			That is another three to add to my avoid list, thanks for the information.
		
Click to expand...

Intrigued here, What other courses are on your avoid list? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hmm someone mentioned social status before hmmmm....


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes back In the good old days , being a golf club member was quite the status symbol. 
That's not really the case these days, although clearly for some they want it to be.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 27872


Hmm someone mentioned social status before hmmmm....
		
Click to expand...

And once again the Twitterati come to the rescue of those who can't be bothered to follow the rules or who think the rules shouldn't apply to them.  It's on Twitter, it must be true... 

They're private members clubs, they are free to do what the majority of the members want them to do.  If you're not a member, it's none of your business; if you are a member then you'll know what you signed up to and the channels to change it if there enough like minded members.

Did I miss your response to which club you're a member at, or is this another case of a non-member trying to impose their will on private members' clubs because they seem to think it's their God given right to do so?


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Intrigued here, What other courses are on your avoid list? ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Elie and Luffness. Wouldn't play either again in any sort of summer conditions. I actually didn't even know Luffness insisted on long socks till yesterday but the principal remains the same, have stupid rules re dress and you won't get my custom.

The more people that vote with their feet the more they're "likely" to revisit said rules.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And once again the Twitterati come to the rescue of those who can't be bothered to follow the rules or who think the rules shouldn't apply to them.  It's on Twitter, it must be true... 

They're private members clubs, they are free to do what the majority of the members want them to do.  If you're not a member, it's none of your business; if you are a member then you'll know what you signed up to and the channels to change it if there enough like minded members.

Did I miss your response to which club you're a member at, or is this another case of a non-member trying to impose their will on private members' clubs because they seem to think it's their God given right to do so?
		
Click to expand...

Once again you have completely and utterly missed the entire point. 

The question raised since point one was why these dress codes were first brought in.. this has been answered by this tweet (Iâ€™m sorry if the modern world scares you, but thatâ€™s not my problem)

I may not agree with the sock rule but whatever club I play I wear golf gear with black socks with trousers and white socks with shorts. Normally have a spare black pair in the bag if their are any problems in shorts weather.

Doesnâ€™t matter if Iâ€™m in a club or not Iâ€™m replying to the reason the dress codes were even a thing... 

Just look who are on committees .. older generation with more time on their hands because they have worked hard to earn the right.. they have completely different standards of outfits. Itâ€™s fine. They maintain the standards they believe are correct and what suit their members. For example my uncle has never owned a pair of trainers in his life, or jeans. Just his generation way of doing things. 

Now I respect any clubs dress code I go to. 

So how about you respect everyone else who has an opinion on any matter rather than trying to be clever about everything when it actually doesnâ€™t suit you.
ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 1, 2019)

An analogy, if you will permit

The oozlum bird, also spelled ouzelum, is a legendary creature found in Australian and British folk tales and legends. Some versions have it that, when startled, the bird will take off and fly around in ever-decreasing circles until it manages to fly up its own backside, disappearing completely, which adds to its rarity.[1] Other sources state that the bird flies backwards so that it can admire its own beautiful tail feathers, or because while it does not know where it is going, it likes to know where it has been.[2]

Sums up this thread ( and others) perfectly


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Just had a look on Prestwick GC website since I'm visiting there next month. Thankfully I don't see and crazy sock rules and tailored shorts are permitted.

Great to see a club with such history and "tradition" embracing golfers of "today's era".

Also playing an open at Royal Aberdeen in September, again thankfully no stupid rules re socks.
		
Click to expand...

no shorts though so you can wear what ever socks you like dear boy


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			no shorts though so you can wear what ever socks you like dear boy

Click to expand...

Think Royal Aberdeen is only "cargo" style shorts are banned. I think tailored shorts are acceptable.

That will be an easy 0.1 that day. Front 9 is tremendously difficult.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh I thought if you knew that â€œmanyâ€ simply roll with it I thought you might know if the same happened at Gillingham ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Gillingham did ask for it  years ago, the out riding answer was "No change will be made" Committee didn't even take it to the membership at the time. 

Hopefully with this they may take it to them this time, however the comment I've seen through social media of committee members there I wouldn't hold much hope.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Think Royal Aberdeen is only "cargo" style shorts are banned. I think tailored shorts are acceptable.

That will be an easy 0.1 that day. Front 9 is tremendously difficult.
		
Click to expand...

when i played there last year it was no shorts of any kind, and you know me shorts all the time it was very uncomfortable playing in big boy trousers.

just checked the website, they must have changed it for this year, it was pretty silly all that good weather last year


----------



## Slab (Aug 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most of the dress code issues are mainly see at Members clubs - *the thing about a Members club is if the members donâ€™t like them or agree with them they can get them changed through their normal channels - it has happened at our place.* And most of the dress codes are just passed down from each committee to each committee and nothing will change unless someone wants it too. And it only needs one member to put the request in

In other clubs they are normally from the owner or from the pro or secretary etc and even then it just needs someone to ask the question why

So I think most of the dress code issues can be solved by just asking the question and if you want put in a proposal to get them changed - if you go to a Members club and you donâ€™t like the dress code itâ€™s better to remember that the dress code is there because the members want it
		
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying but I just think that if a dress code has been handed down for years (maybe decades) from committee to committee and maybe fiddled with through that time, why must a committee wait until a member raises a question at an AGM before reviewing its suitability/application? 

Why can't a committee be proactive instead of merely reactive? What if the members don't raise it because of apathy or maybe they have reservations about upsetting an establishment. Silence does not necessarily equal agreement  

There's a good reason why we're not still using Windows 95 with 50 updates to it. At some point it would seem practical to start again with a blank sheet of paper and actually do some work & not just blindly take what the last committee was given, or nick a picture/text from the internet while waiting to see if anyone has an question at the end of the year. What might that dress-code look like?


----------



## sunshine (Aug 1, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			550 replies deep this thread now. About socks. Iâ€™d say - close it.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say - put a sock in it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2019)

Slab said:



			I get what you're saying but I just think that if a dress code has been handed down for years (maybe decades) from committee to committee and maybe fiddled with through that time, why must a committee wait until a member raises a question at an AGM before reviewing its suitability/application?

Why can't a committee be proactive instead of merely reactive? What if the members don't raise it because of apathy or maybe they have reservations about upsetting an establishment. Silence does not necessarily equal agreement 

There's a good reason why we're not still using Windows 95 with 50 updates to it. At some point it would seem practical to start again with a blank sheet of paper and actually do some work & not just blindly take what the last committee was given, or nick a picture/text from the internet while waiting to see if anyone has an question at the end of the year. What might that dress-code look like?
		
Click to expand...

All depends on the make up of the committee and the constitution in regards what changes the committee can and canâ€™t do. 

There will be committees that establish and control the dress code without needing to go to the members but even then that sort of control will need to confirmed by the members 

Thatâ€™s the point of Members clubs - itâ€™s their club and they all have a voice and itâ€™s heard when spoken in an AGM - if people donâ€™t speak up then how does anyone know if there are any issues ? You can only judge silence one way.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All depends on the make up of the committee and the constitution in regards what changes the committee can and canâ€™t do.

There will be committees that establish and control the dress code without needing to go to the members but even then that sort of control will need to confirmed by the members

Thatâ€™s the point of Members clubs - itâ€™s their club and they all have a voice and itâ€™s heard when spoken in an AGM - if people donâ€™t speak up then how does anyone know if there are any issues ? You can only judge silence one way.
		
Click to expand...

I would counter that only by saying that the committees at my club who make decisions on, for example, whether jeans are acceptable are, in the main, manned by people who have never even owned a pair. Any ban on aging corduroy trousers would be soon overturned. Fully appreciate that clubs are, in theory, run for the majority but when a large number of meetings are planned to take place at times that anyone who works fully time cannot easily attend, then you tend to have a committee system run by the older generation. Again, more generalisation but creating a system that takes into account changing times is not always that easy.


----------



## Slab (Aug 1, 2019)

I was watching a bit of the tennis earlier and it struck me that visually the â€˜playing kitâ€™ worn by many tennis players is near identical to what would be worn (during the summer) by a great many golfers, why should that be? 
The sports are hardly comparable in their athleticism but for many tennis players itâ€™s a â€˜poloâ€™ style shirt, tailored shorts, cap and appropriate footwear. Maybe golf really is a sport after all. 

Or maybe itâ€™s just that during the summer both activities are usually played outdoors in warm conditions and can last several hours and its these things that drive the similarity in clothing, itâ€™s simply been found by players to be the most practical clothing kit for the conditions and body movements

It would seem sensible for golf clubs that have the players interests at heart to have a dress code based on what is practical for the conditions and body movements? 

And so begs the question is it even appropriate that some clubs continue to concern themselves with whether a shirt has a collar or not & whether its tucked in, and what colour/length the socks are?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 1, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			An analogy, if you will permit

The Liverbird, also spelled liverbird, is a legendary creature found in Liverpool and British folk tales and legends. Some versions have it that, when startled, the bird will take off and fly around in ever-decreasing circles until it manages to fly up its own backside, disappearing completely, which adds to its rarity.[1] Other sources state that the bird flies backwards so that it can admire its own beautiful tail feathers, or because while it does not know where it is going, it likes to know where it has been.[2]

Sums up this thread perfectly. 

Flippin eck phil i dont know how you got away with that
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dronfield (Aug 1, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Itâ€™s a genuine question?

Pros wear T shirts , Finau rocked a hood at the open. We canâ€™t wear them at our club.

If you canâ€™t answer a genuine question without spitting your dummy out itâ€™s probably best not to goad folks on threads?
		
Click to expand...

The Finau hood was on a waterproof jacket - like a standard walking style jacket. Seemed perfectly acceptable - not seen any "golf" manufacturers making these but dont see why any club should object to them?

I had always assumed that the no hoodies rule was aimed at track suit, training style tops?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2019)

Slab said:



			I get what you're saying but I just think that if a dress code has been handed down for years (maybe decades) from committee to committee and maybe fiddled with through that time, why must a committee wait until a member raises a question at an AGM before reviewing its suitability/application?

*Why can't a committee be proactive instead of merely reactive?* What if the members don't raise it because of apathy or maybe they have reservations about upsetting an establishment. Silence does not necessarily equal agreement

There's a good reason why we're not still using Windows 95 with 50 updates to it. At some point it would seem practical to start again with a blank sheet of paper and actually do some work & not just blindly take what the last committee was given, or nick a picture/text from the internet while waiting to see if anyone has an question at the end of the year. What might that dress-code look like?
		
Click to expand...

What proof do you have that committees are not being proactive in respect of the dress code; how do we know that the committees have not offered to change this and the members have said no thanks, we're happy as we are?


----------



## DRW (Aug 2, 2019)

JG, you may wish to add 4 more to your banned list    Ganton, Aldeburgh, Rye and Royal Cinque Ports IIRC


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2019)

dronfield said:



			The Finau hood was on a waterproof jacket - like a standard walking style jacket. Seemed perfectly acceptable - not seen any "golf" manufacturers making these but dont see why any club should object to them?

I had always assumed that the no hoodies rule was aimed at track suit, training style tops?
		
Click to expand...

I figured that as well. If I'm trying to play golf in the pouring rain and someone tells me I can't wear a hood, they can jog on in all honesty.


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			What proof do you have that committees are not being proactive in respect of the dress code; how do we know that the committees have not offered to change this and the members have said no thanks, we're happy as we are?
		
Click to expand...

Because comments up to now have been about members raising items as issues and being the ones required to drive change etc, that's not a committee being proactive


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			What proof do you have that committees are not being proactive in respect of the dress code; how do we know that the committees have not offered to change this and the members have said no thanks, we're happy as we are?
		
Click to expand...

I think some committees will be proactive and some not so. Some clubs will have it enshrined it in their constitution and some clubs will have taken it out of their constitution and put it into their rules, which they can amend without the need of an AGM. There'll be any number of combinations thereof.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2019)

Slab said:



			Because comments up to now have been about members raising items as issues and being the ones required to drive change etc, that's not a committee being proactive
		
Click to expand...

So no actual proof that committees cannot be proactive, just an assumption based on comments in the thread that if the members aren't happy they can raise the issue.


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



*So no actual proof that committees cannot be proactive,* just an assumption based on comments in the thread that if the members aren't happy they can raise the issue.
		
Click to expand...

Whats that now  I'm suggesting committees should be proactive not that they cannot be proactive, more they have not been proactive. I'm sure the could be proactive but not so sure they would be proactive


Proof is for puddings


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2019)

Slab said:



			Whats that now  I'm suggesting committees should be proactive not that they cannot be proactive, more they have not been proactive. I'm sure the could be proactive but not so sure they would be proactive


Proof is for puddings 

Click to expand...

And I'm asking how you know they aren't proactive?  The fact that there is a route available for members to suggest change on matters they are not happy with doesn't prevent committees from being proactive.


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And I'm asking how you know they aren't proactive?  The fact that there is a route available for members to suggest change on matters they are not happy with doesn't prevent committees from being proactive.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry we might be at cross purposes, a page or two back I mentioned what I thought could be the three primary origins for current dress codes and LP replied with his thoughts too that some dress codes are just handed down from one committee to the next etc & nothing would change without someone wanting it too etc (not proactive) so I just wondered why a committee couldn't/shouldn't be proactive instead


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 2, 2019)

Slab said:



			Sorry we might be at cross purposes, a page or two back I mentioned what I thought could be the three primary origins for current dress codes and LP replied with his thoughts too that some dress codes are just handed down from one committee to the next etc & nothing would change without someone wanting it too etc (not proactive) so I just wondered why a committee couldn't/shouldn't be proactive instead
		
Click to expand...

You're correct and also nobody is correct, because both scenarios occur as all clubs are slightly different. What is proactive for one club may not be for another. I think many stand offs could be avoided on this forum if people didn't equate their own club's behaviour as the only way to do things. I posted much earlier in the thread that, for example, I know that one of my club's committees regularly consults though membership surveys and has a constant agenda of evaluating and moving towards relaxation of the dress and gender codes. It's all pro-active attempts to modernise, but it moves slowly, because there's still enough of a hard line membership voting against recommendations of the committee and until the hard liners leave or die off in numbers it's going to take time. For what it's worth I consider this to be the correct process, but others disagree, and that's fine.


----------



## Big_G (Aug 2, 2019)

I've currently undertaken the task of modernising the dress code at our club

As with everything else at a members club balance is the key word


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2019)

Big_G said:



			I've currently undertaken the task of modernising the dress code at our club

As with everything else at a members club balance is the key word
		
Click to expand...

Do you mind sharing what steps you'll use? i.e amending the existing or starting with a blank sheet of paper and no preconceptions or are you required to take into account any traditions or legacy aspects (or even that weird one where everybody has to wear red etc)


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2019)

Big_G said:



			I've currently undertaken the task of modernising the dress code at our club

As with everything else at a members club balance is the key word
		
Click to expand...

What was it like before? Not to belittle your task but it sounds easy enough to me. Polo shirt, tailored trousers/shorts and golf shoes. Job done!


----------



## Big_G (Aug 2, 2019)

Slab said:



			Do you mind sharing what steps you'll use? i.e amending the existing or starting with a blank sheet of paper and no preconceptions or are you required to take into account any traditions or legacy aspects (or even that weird one where everybody has to wear red etc)
		
Click to expand...

Looking at it, there doesn't seem to be much that needs amending, we see ourselves as a fairly relaxed sociable club, we even allow socks of all colours and lengths 

Just looking to update it to allow for the modern golf shoe which has no spikes, and the wearing of flip flops


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What was it like before? Not to belittle your task but it sounds easy enough to me. Polo shirt, tailored trousers/shorts and golf shoes. Job done!
		
Click to expand...

Why polo shirt only.
Whatâ€™s wrong with a short sleeve collared shirt?
Perhaps it isnâ€™t as easy as you think, because thereâ€™s always some who the rules donâ€™t apply to or think the rules are and donâ€™t want to respect them


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 2, 2019)

Big_G said:



			I've currently undertaken the task of modernising the dress code at our club

As with everything else at a members club balance is the key word
		
Click to expand...

Communication is the key, IMO. Talk to the members before making the change. A beer in the club or when you're out on the course. Getting people onside before a change makes life so much easier.

Good luck.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What was it like before? Not to belittle your task but it sounds easy enough to me. Polo shirt, tailored trousers/shorts and golf shoes. Job done!
		
Click to expand...

What no socks?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			You're correct and also nobody is correct, because both scenarios occur as all clubs are slightly different. What is proactive for one club may not be for another. I think many stand offs could be avoided on this forum if people didn't equate their own club's behaviour as the only way to do things. I posted much earlier in the thread that, for example, I know that one of my club's committees regularly consults though membership surveys and has a constant agenda of evaluating and moving towards relaxation of the dress and gender codes. It's all pro-active attempts to modernise, but it moves slowly, because there's still enough of a hard line membership voting against recommendations of the committee and until the hard liners leave or die off in numbers it's going to take time. For what it's worth I consider this to be the correct process, but others disagree, and that's fine.
		
Click to expand...

My club has done this !
Surveyed members to ask what they would like seen change.
Nice jeans ok
Casual dress at all times except some functions.
Any socks you like. Etc.

The only real dissenter was sitting in a pair of trousers so shiny you could have a shave in them.!
Visitors have commented that itâ€™s more enjoyable not to have to wear jacket and ties in restaurant.
Nothing much has changed except some of the younger lads wear jeans in the evening to have a pint before they go to town.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why polo shirt only.
Whatâ€™s wrong with a short sleeve collared shirt?
Perhaps it isnâ€™t as easy as you think, because thereâ€™s always some who the rules donâ€™t apply to or think the rules are and donâ€™t want to respect them
		
Click to expand...

Why does a collar matter? Not being funny, I was thinking about this earlier in the thread. 

Another one, can of worms I know, caps. Why can't people wear caps indoors? The idea of it being bad manners is out of the 1950's.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 2, 2019)

To be brutally honest, why any clothes at all? We were all born naked; the earliest homo sapiens walked around without any clothes on so why don't we just all go back to as nature intended, both on the golf course and off it!! 

Oh hold on, need to wear shoes to help with stability.......and they would be uncomfortable without socks 

So ok, white golf shoes and white ankle socks only then!!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why does a collar matter? Not being funny, I was thinking about this earlier in the thread.

Another one, can of worms I know, caps. Why can't people wear caps indoors? The idea of it being bad manners is out of the 1950's.
		
Click to expand...

He said "easy, polo shirt....job done"
I was highlighting that actually it isn't that easy....

Caps......only a woman should wear a cap or hat indoors.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2019)

PieMan said:



			To be brutally honest, why any clothes at all? We were all born naked; the earliest homo sapiens walked around without any clothes on so why don't we just all go back to as nature intended, both on the golf course and off it!! 

Oh hold on, need to wear shoes to help with stability.......and they would be uncomfortable without socks 

So ok, white golf shoes and white ankle socks only then!!! 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s put a bad picture in my head I canâ€™t unsee now.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, Charley Hull obviously hasn't read this thread, and it's not a good look.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			He said "easy, polo shirt....job done"
I was highlighting that actually it isn't that easy....

Caps......only a woman should wear a cap or hat indoors.
		
Click to expand...

It isn't easy but it doesn't need to be difficult either.

I don't get the hat indoors thing? Why it bothers people? I don't wear one but I don't see why others should be stopped from doing so if they want to.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It isn't easy but it doesn't need to be difficult either.

I don't get the hat indoors thing? Why it bothers people? I don't wear one but I don't see why others should be stopped from doing so if they want to.
		
Click to expand...

Some people take delight in shouting at indoor hat wearers.


----------



## IanM (Aug 2, 2019)

Just say your head is covered for religious reasons.........  and you'll report any comments as "hate crime."


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It isn't easy but it doesn't need to be difficult either.
*
I don't get the hat indoors thing? Why it bothers people?* I don't wear one but I don't see why others should be stopped from doing so if they want to.
		
Click to expand...

Because it is considered rude under etiquette rules, simple as that.  Most golfers would like to consider themselves well mannered so the tradition under etiquette rules is followed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Because it is considered rude under etiquette rules, simple as that.  Most golfers would like to consider themselves well mannered so the tradition under etiquette rules is followed.
		
Click to expand...

Etiquette rules? What rules and taken from what era? It's a rule that people follow without really knowing why. Its Downton Abbey stuff. Why would anyone in 2019 be offended by a male wearing a hat indoors?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Some people take delight in shouting at indoor hat wearers.
		
Click to expand...

Had this at south herts golf club. Society day. Incredibly warm. Walked into the club house from outside. Was reaching to take my hat off when some guy informed me that I must remove my hat in here..

Oh Iâ€™m sorry I was just reaching to adjust my eyebrows you cretin


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Etiquette rules? What rules and taken from what era? It's a rule that people follow without really knowing why. Its Downton Abbey stuff. Why would anyone in 2019 be offended by a male wearing a hat indoors?
		
Click to expand...

Since Medieval Times, it has been a sign of respect to take off your hat. It started when people removed their hat when entering a church to show their respect for God. Men then started to take their hats off when they went indoors, when they passed or spoke to a woman or when something or someone deserved respect or honour (e.g. a war hero or a flag). These days, people still literally take their hat off when they admire someone or something but it is also used as an expression â€“ if someone respects something you have done, they might say â€œI take my hat off to youâ€, even if they are not even wearing a hat!

So as itâ€™s come from original Christian views I think itâ€™s time to upgrade


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2019)

Sorry, I get the history of it, I just think we have moved on. The idea that golf clubs are the last bastions of all that is correct and proper and should be defended as such is just a bit of a nonsense.


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sorry, I get the history of it, *I just think we have moved on*. The idea that golf clubs are the last bastions of all that is correct and proper and should be defended as such is just a bit of a nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

This thread proves that we most definitely haven't.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2019)

No one is claiming that golf clubs are the last bastion of all that is correct and proper, but equally why shouldn't golf clubs, and their members, be proud to maintain what are recognised as decent standards of behaviour?  

We are a country whose standards are based in Christian values; why should we change something just because they are so based?


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 2, 2019)

Is there anything in the Bible about white socks?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			No one is claiming that golf clubs are the last bastion of all that is correct and proper, but equally why shouldn't golf clubs, and their members, be proud to maintain what are recognised as decent standards of behaviour?  

We are a country whose standards are based in Christian values; why should we change something just because they are so based?
		
Click to expand...

Because if it was the other way around and men could wear them and women could not it would soon be changed.

I heard it was a sign that you didnâ€™t have a weapon concealed under a hat.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2019)

SatchFan said:



			Is there anything in the Bible about white socks?
		
Click to expand...

Adverbs 2:3
And Lo it was sayeth that he who weareth socks of the colour of the Devil shall burn in the fires of Hell and Damnation should he weareth them with half-trousers and that sock doth not reach the knee of a normal man. But if he weareth socks of the colour of Angels he will be reprieved should they cover only the ankle.


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Adverbs 2:3
And Lo it was sayeth that he who weareth socks of the colour of the Devil shall burn in the fires of Hell and Damnation should he weareth them with half-trousers and that sock doth not reach the knee of a normal man. But if he weareth socks of the colour of Angels he will be reprieved should they cover only the ankle.
		
Click to expand...

That's me converted


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Adverbs 2:3
And Lo it was sayeth that he who weareth socks of the colour of the Devil shall burn in the fires of Hell and Damnation should he weareth them with half-trousers and that sock doth not reach the knee of a normal man. But if he weareth socks of the colour of Angels he will be reprieved should they cover only the ankle.
		
Click to expand...

Not having that!
They all wore sandals in them days and you canâ€™t wear white socks and sandals everyone knows that!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Adverbs 2:3
And Lo it was sayeth that he who weareth socks of the colour of the Devil shall burn in the fires of Hell and Damnation should he weareth them with half-trousers and that sock doth not reach the knee of a normal man. But if he weareth socks of the colour of Angels he will be reprieved should they cover only the ankle.
		
Click to expand...

You missed out the Smiting and gnashing of teeth bit ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Backache (Aug 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Adverbs 2:3
And Lo it was sayeth that he who weareth socks of the colour of the Devil shall burn in the fires of Hell and Damnation should he weareth them with half-trousers and that sock doth not reach the knee of a normal man. But if he weareth socks of the colour of Angels he will be reprieved should they cover only the ankle.
		
Click to expand...

This was the old testament version , like so many other things it was somewhat updated in the New.
From Pauls' letters to the Fifers

And Jesus spake concerning gowf: When man and woman come and pay homage on the turf that is the links thou shalt be modest in the covering of the ankles so as not to offend those of nervous disposition. However all the angles in heaven rejoice when one has seen the error of ones ways and the covering is near to the knees.


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 2, 2019)

Isn't there also something about no socks before marriage?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 2, 2019)

No Socks please, weâ€™re British ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Wolf (Aug 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not having that!
They all wore sandals in them days and you canâ€™t wear white socks and sandals everyone knows that!
		
Click to expand...

That should be punishable by firing squad with no last request


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			He said "easy, polo shirt....job done"
I was highlighting that actually it isn't that easy....

Caps......only a woman should wear a cap or hat indoors.
		
Click to expand...

I think you were just being pedantic. The usual terminology is simply 'collared' so that would be fine. I just said polo because, Phil Mick's sponsorship aside, I don't know why you would want to wear a button down shirt to play golf. Unless you'd come straight from work I guess.

It certainly is easy if the golf clubs want it to be.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2019)

I thought the whole hat off inside was just all about respect , etiquette and plain old good manners in the same way as holding a door open for someone etc etc. And why would someone also want to wear a hat inside anyway ?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought the whole hat off inside was just all about respect , etiquette and plain old good manners in the same way as holding a door open for someone etc etc. And why would someone also want to wear a hat inside anyway ?
		
Click to expand...

The last sentence is irrelevant really, it's their choice. Stops you losing it for one. 

I think the point is why would someone be upset at someone else wearing a hat indoors, other than being conditioned to that response by being told for years that it's 'good manners' or 'etiquette' to remove it? Really it's meaningless. One of my group always leaves his hat on in the clubhouse unless he gets told (and he has been told off a few times). I can assure 100% he does not do this to disrespect the establishment he's in, it's simply laziness/not thinking about it/saves carrying it or putting it down somewhere. Why would anyone be upset about that?

Be like someone coming in from outside and wearing their coat indoors. You'd also think 'they don't need to do that', but there's no tradition of being offended by it so probably no one would say anything.


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 2, 2019)

There is absolutely no correlation between holding a door open for someone, and taking your hat off when inside. 

When holding a door open for someone, you are doing them a tiny little favour, that makes their day a tiny little bit easier. When taking your hat off, you are not impacting on anyone's day for good or bad.


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 2, 2019)

Committees made up of 50 year old men make decisions for 50 year old men......get with the program grandads!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The last sentence is irrelevant really, it's their choice. Stops you losing it for one. 

I think the point is why would someone be upset at someone else wearing a hat indoors, other than being conditioned to that response by being told for years that it's 'good manners' or 'etiquette' to remove it? Really it's meaningless. One of my group always leaves his hat on in the clubhouse unless he gets told (and he has been told off a few times). I can assure 100% he does not do this to disrespect the establishment he's in, it's simply laziness/not thinking about it/saves carrying it or putting it down somewhere. Why would anyone be upset about that?

Be like someone coming in from outside and wearing their coat indoors. You'd also think 'they don't need to do that', but there's no tradition of being offended by it so probably no one would say anything.
		
Click to expand...

Do you shake hands at the end of a round?
Be quiet when someone is playing their shot?
If so, why is it that some signs of showing respect are ok, and yet others arenâ€™t?

If you do neither, then fair play to you. 
For me, not every rule needs to be modernised. Socks, yes a silly rule but suck it up is my thoughts. Hats indoors is as you say, simply manners weâ€™ve been told to do so for years. But lots of other forms of respect are just that. If you choose to disregard one, then imo you canâ€™t complain if someone else doesnâ€™t show a sign of respect youâ€™d expect.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you shake hands at the end of a round?
Be quiet when someone is playing their shot?
If so, why is it that some signs of showing respect are ok, and yet others arenâ€™t?

If you do neither, then fair play to you.
For me, not every rule needs to be modernised. Socks, yes a silly rule but suck it up is my thoughts. Hats indoors is as you say, simply manners weâ€™ve been told to do so for years. But lots of other forms of respect are just that. If you choose to disregard one, then imo you canâ€™t complain if someone else doesnâ€™t show a sign of respect youâ€™d expect.
		
Click to expand...

They're not really similar. Shaking hands is a gesture that represents fair play and saying thanks for a good game, not talking during someone's shot is obviously just not being a knob and putting them off! As Howbow said above though, wearing a hat affects nobody.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			They're not really similar. Shaking hands is a gesture that represents fair play and saying thanks for a good game, not talking during someone's shot is obviously just not being a knob and putting them off! As Howbow said above though, wearing a hat affects nobody.
		
Click to expand...

But they have all over time been deemed as manners. 

How does someone shaking your hand actually affect you in any way? Other than you feeling that theyâ€™ve shown you respect. Very much like the removing of a hat is meant to. The door opening analogy may well work against the wearing of a hat but it equally makes the handshake as redundant.  

Like I say, by all means do whatever you feel is courteous, but imo if you ignore any well known act of manner simply because you think itâ€™s pointless, then you canâ€™t object if someone else deems one you value highly as pointless also.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 2, 2019)

Sounds like we need a new thread Hat GateðŸ˜‚

Got to admit I wouldn't say someone wearing a hat inside is anything like shaking of a hand to thank someone for their time and enjoyable game, nor is it like being quiet when someone takes a shot. But I also wouldn't in the slightest be bothered with someone leaving a hat on indoors either.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought the whole hat off inside was just all about respect , etiquette and plain old good manners in the same way as holding a door open for someone etc etc. And why would someone also want to wear a hat inside anyway ?
		
Click to expand...

Holding a door open is actually helping someone. 
Taking your hat off is helping no one. 
Iâ€™d wouldnâ€™t wear a hat in a restaurant.
But if I was wearing a hat & went in a shop I wouldnâ€™t take it off,why would you?? 
Makes no sense,unless you can explain otherwise?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			They're not really similar. Shaking hands is a gesture that represents fair play and saying thanks for a good game, not talking during someone's shot is obviously just not being a knob and putting them off! As Howbow said above though, wearing a hat affects nobody.
		
Click to expand...

Life has evolved aswell.. Iâ€™m sure half of the coffin dodgers that enforce the sock rule wouldnâ€™t dream of a fist pump after a good shot or sinking a birdie


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you shake hands at the end of a round?
Be quiet when someone is playing their shot?
If so, why is it that some signs of showing respect are ok, and yet others arenâ€™t?

If you do neither, then fair play to you.
For me, not every rule needs to be modernised. Socks, yes a silly rule but suck it up is my thoughts. Hats indoors is as you say, simply manners weâ€™ve been told to do so for years. But lots of other forms of respect are just that. If you choose to disregard one, then imo you canâ€™t complain if someone else doesnâ€™t show a sign of respect youâ€™d expect.
		
Click to expand...

Being quiet when someone is taking a shot isnâ€™t just about showing respect tho is it?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2019)

I think some people just love rules (no matter how silly) because it stops them having to think for themselves. 

And if they follow the rules it somehow makes them a better person.

Some people are just sheep ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 2, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Being quiet when someone is taking a shot isnâ€™t just about showing respect tho is it?
		
Click to expand...

If someone is making noise, Iâ€™d say theyâ€™re being a knob, disrespectful etc. 

For the record. I fully agree that both the hat wearing and sock rules are old fashioned and outdated. I wouldnâ€™t consider myself for simply be willing to respect a clubs rules though.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 2, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I think some people just love rules (no matter how silly) because it stops them having to think for themselves.

And if they follow the rules it somehow makes them a better person.

Some people are just sheep ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

And some people are just anarchists, who want to join an organisation then question everything that governs it and insist on doing their own thing. God knows what sights will be seen on the golf course if this thinking is taken to it logical conclusion.
" why should I wear a shirt if I don't want to? "
" I like flip flops, what's it to you?"

If you want your no rules golf course, go and buy and run your own.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			And some people are just anarchists, who want to join an organisation then question everything that governs it and insist on doing their own thing. God knows what sights will be seen on the golf course if this thinking is taken to it logical conclusion.
" why should I wear a shirt if I don't want to? "
" I like flip flops, what's it to you?"

If you want your no rules golf course, go and buy and run your own.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t afford one ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 3, 2019)

SatchFan said:



			Is there anything in the Bible about white socks?
		
Click to expand...

Not to be worn with sandals.
Isaiah Chap 1  Verse 23


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought the whole hat off inside was just all about respect , etiquette and plain old good manners in the same way as holding a door open for someone etc etc. And why would someone also want to wear a hat inside anyway ?
		
Click to expand...

I wore my hat inside today, my hairs a mess as I donâ€™t do it for golf as Iâ€™m up at 5.30 hence the cap to hide the mop. 
We can wear what we like at our club in the clubhouse and wore it during breakfast. I did take it off to reserve a table with though as it was busy. 

Plenty wear hats inside but.. 

Why would anyone want to wear long socks?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2019)

Most courses around here are fairly robust on enforcing the no hat rule. What I hate though, and have seen it at my place and it raises my hackles is when a junior wanders in, totally oblivious to the rules and gets told off by the steward (who is usually very good at doing it as he has kids himself) or worse still by some of the senior members or women who merely treat them as a naughty child


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Most courses around here are fairly robust on enforcing the no hat rule. What I hate though, and have seen it at my place and it raises my hackles is when a junior wanders in, totally oblivious to the rules and gets told off by the steward (who is usually very good at doing it as he has kids himself) or worse still by some of the senior members or women who merely treat them as a naughty child
		
Click to expand...

How will they learn if no-one tells them?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			How will they learn if no-one tells them?
		
Click to expand...

There are ways of doing it and speaking to them in a authoritarian and condescending manner isn't the way. A polite and quiet word surely far more effective


----------



## ger147 (Aug 3, 2019)

Re. hats indoors, someone needs to have a word with the Pope and Her Majesty...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Re. hats indoors, someone needs to have a word with the Pope and Her Majesty...
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 4, 2019)

But the Pope always wear white socks with shorts and the Queen doesn't play golf.


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you shake hands at the end of a round?
Be quiet when someone is playing their shot?
		
Click to expand...

1) A handshake is the same as a thank you, a thumbs up, a head nod, etc. These are all done to acknowledge someone. So yes, the handshake does have a logical meaning and purpose. 

2) Yes I keep quiet as if not, I risk putting someone off playing their shot. Again, this has logic behind it. 

Neither of your examples, like so much else in this thread, are comparable to what colour socks are on your feet and the wearing of a hat indoors. Neither of those 'rules'have logic behind them. 

Except of course 'but that's the way it has always been'


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 4, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			1) A handshake is the same as a thank you, a thumbs up, a head nod, etc. These are all done to acknowledge someone. So yes, the handshake does have a logical meaning and purpose.

2) Yes I keep quiet as if not, I risk putting someone off playing their shot. Again, this has logic behind it.

Neither of your examples, like so much else in this thread, are comparable to what colour socks are on your feet and the wearing of a hat indoors. Neither of those 'rules'have logic behind them.

Except of course 'but that's the way it has always been' 

Click to expand...

Both examples are of being polite.

You can use words like purpose, meaning and logic of you wish. But they are simply examples of manners. Why do you need to acknowledge someone with a head nod other than to be polite?

I haven't said I agree with needing to take a hat off. I also don't know why we started doing it, but it has become accepted as a sign of manners.

***edit

Having googled. The two reasons seem to be for being courteous to women and/or a sign of respect to a higher power (god). So it quite clearly started because of manners. It may now be outdated, but it has a valid reason nonetheless.


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 4, 2019)

Sure, it's manners but based around acknowledgement. Taking your hat doesn't acknowledge anything at all. 

Acknowledging someone is more than just manners though. I don't thank someone for doing me a favour because it's good manners - I do it so they're aware that I am thankful they have helped me out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2019)

Why don't we just do away with manners and standards altogether


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2019)

Do those backing the hats off rule, the manners and standards police, still stand every time a woman enters the room? That used to be standard, good etiquette, a sign of manners. Then we moved on..................This is no different.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do those backing the hats off rule, the manners and standards police, still stand every time a woman enters the room? That used to be standard, good etiquette, a sign of manners. Then we moved on..................This is no different.
		
Click to expand...

Equality put a stop to all that.
Etiquette is dying especially in the pro game they donâ€™t even shout â€œ fore â€ anymore. some anyway.


----------



## inc0gnito (Aug 4, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Why don't we just do away with manners and standards altogether 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s municipals brah


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Equality put a stop to all that.
Etiquette is dying especially in the pro game they donâ€™t even shout â€œ fore â€ anymore. some anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Some a-holes don't bother to shout Fore, because they know they can't/wont be sued /claimed for millions.
Even if they do injure or even kill someone,  seemingly  there's liability waiver clause condition on tickets.
Is there ?????????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do those backing the hats off rule, the manners and standards police, still stand every time a woman enters the room? That used to be standard, good etiquette, a sign of manners. Then we moved on..................This is no different.
		
Click to expand...

Guess depends on the context , will do when the person is being introduced to me , yet are loads just stay sitting down - there is a list a mile long of good manners and just good etiquette- some evolve over time and some stay valid. Being military background we took our hats off as soon as we went instead unless you were going to a naughty boy hearing , Army left theirs on etc. I donâ€™t wear hats but think people sitting in company eating etc with a hat on , especially one they have used when playing a sport is imo a bit poor etiquette


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2019)

If I'm introduced to anyone whilst I'm sat down I'll stand up to shake hands. I wouldn't stand up purely because someone, male or female, came into a room though. 

Another ingrained one, why do men stand to shake hands, women tend not to? Historical I suppose.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If I'm introduced to anyone whilst I'm sat down I'll stand up to shake hands. I wouldn't stand up purely because someone, male or female, came into a room though.

Another ingrained one, why do men stand to shake hands, women tend not to? Historical I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

I think women stay seated because theyâ€™re usually drunk.

Hats off: I saw a club steward quietly ask a member to remove his hat. The guy did so, only to reveal the side effects of chemo. Iâ€™ve never given it a second glance since that day. Mine always comes off, even to shake hands at the end of a round. What others do is up to them.


----------



## Slab (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm a 'cap off' when seated in the clubhouse. If I'm passing straight through to get to the practice green etc it'll stay on but comes off if I stop to say hello to someone. Cap _and _sunglasses off on the 18th to hug it out with the PP's 
Cap also off when I go into the pro shop to pay etc 

I think its just that I see it as an item of outdoor clothing and not needed if I'm indoors (same as a coat/jacket) I'd leave it on if walking through a building but take it off if I were to sit down 
Like a jacket, the purpose of a golf cap is to offer protection from some kind of weather and means its completely unnecessary indoors, so I remove it

What others choose to do doesn't bother me (except when I see people driving with a baseball/golf cap on, for some reason I do think they're a bit weird)


----------

